# سيارة محملة بـ«طن» متفجرات استهدفت مديرية أمن القاهرةبالفيديو.. مصدر أمني: سيارة محملة بـ«طن» متفجرا



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

سيارة محملة بـ«طن» متفجرات استهدفت مديرية أمن  القاهرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ ​ *بالفيديو.. مصدر أمني: سيارة محملة بـ«طن» متفجرات استهدفت مديرية  أمن القاهرة*

 [YOUTUBE]YGp87JKKoK4[/YOUTUBE]


أكد مصدر أمني في مداخلة هاتفية لقناة «سي بي سي إكسترا» من موقع  تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة الذي وقع منذ  قليل صباح اليوم الجمعة، أن عملية التفجير تمت بواسطة انتحاري كان يقود سيارة مفخخة  تحمل طن متفجرات تزن طنا من مادة «TNT».

وأغلقت قوات الأمن الطرق  المؤدية إلى وزارة الداخلية، عقب الانفجار  الذي استهدف محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، وأسفر عن مقتل 3 أشخاص وإصابة 47 آخرين.

ونتج من الانفجار فجوة في الأرض عمقها 6 أمتار.

​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*العثور على  جثة الانتحارى مفجر مديرية أمن القاهرة*
​ *



*​ 
*عثرت قوات الأمن على جثة  يشتبه أنها للانتحارى مفجر مديرية آمن القاهرة، وذلك حسبما أفادت فضائية سى بى  سى

الوفد *​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

عاجل وصول عدد من قيادات الجيش إلى  مديرية أمن القاهرة​ ​ ​ 
وصول عدد من قيادات الجيش إلى  مديرية أمن القاهرة





وصل،  منذ قليل، عدد من قيادات الجيش بالقاهرة إلى مقر مديرية أمن القاهرةح لمتابعة  تطورات التفجير الذى وقع بمحيط المديرية.

كانت مديرية أمن القاهرة قد تعرضت  لنفجار شديد ومحاولة اقتحامها بسيارة يقودها انتحاري، وتسبب الانفجار في تحطيم  واجهة المديرية ودورين وتحطم زجاج دار الوثائق ومتحف الفن  الإسلامي.

البديل​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية تعلن الاستنفار الأمنى أمام مديرياتها  بالمحافظات*

​ 



​ أفادت مصادر أن الأجهزة الأمنية أعلنت حالة الاستنفار  الأمنى على مستوى الجمهورية وتعزيز الخدمات الأمنية، خاصة أمام مديريات الأمن بجميع  المحافظات والمبانى الشرطية بعد الانفجار الذى شهدته مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح  اليوم.

وتم إغلاق جميع الطرق المؤدية إلى مديريات الأمن خاصة الجيزة  والإسكندرية والسويس والدقهلية والغربية والشرقية وأسيوط، وفحص السيارات المشتبه  بها، بالإضافة إلى انتشار ضباط المفرقعات والكلاب البوليسية أمام مديريات الأمن  والمواقع الشرطية واستدعاء جميع الضباط والأفراد وإعلان حالة الاستنفار الأمنى على  مستوى الجمهورية وتفعيل الحالة "ج" على مدار اليوم وحتى غد السبت لمواجهات الأعمال  التخريبية التى تقوم بها جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية.​ ​ 



​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

عاااجل وشاهد ماذا كتبت  انصار بيت المقدس على تويتر الان بعد الانفجار الارهابى​ ​ ​ ​ ​ 



​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*إغلاق الشوارع المحيطة بالداخلية والأمن الوطني وميداني التحرير  ورابعة*



 ​ 

 ​ ​ ​ قامت قوات الأمن صباح اليوم بإغلاق جميع الشوارع المحيطة بمقر  وزارة الداخلية بوسط القاهرة أمام حركة مرور السيارات.​ وتأتي تلك الإجراءات عقب الانفجار الذي استهدف مبني مديرية أمن  القاهرة صباح اليوم، وأسفر عن مقتل شخصين وإصابة 49 آخرين.​ وبحسب وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، قامت قوات الأمن بنصب الحواجز  المعدنية في الشوارع المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية وكذلك نشر الكلاب البوليسية الخاصة  بالكشف عن المفرقعات بتلك الشوراع .​ كما قامت بإغلاق الشوارع المحيطة بمقر قطاع الأمن الوطني بمدينة  نصر وذلك تحسبا لأيلامحاولات لاستهدافه .​ ومن جهة أخرى، قامت قوات الجيش والشرطة بإغلاق ميداني التحرير  ورابعة العدوية أمام حركة مرور السيارات والمشاه، حيث تمركز عدد من الآليات  العسكرية أمام النصب التذكاري بطريق النصر وكذلك بالقرب من الإدارة العامة للمرور  المؤديين إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية وكذلك نشر حواجزمن الأسلاك الشائكة امام تلك  الاليات التي تواجد البعض منها بشارع الطيران .​ وفي ميدان التحرير، فقد قامت قوات الجيش باغلاقه تماما حيث تمركزت  الآليات العسكرية بجميع مداخل الميدان آمام المتحف المصري وشوارع البستان وقصر  النيل والفلكي ومحمد محمود وكذلك كوبري قصر النيل.​ ​ اصوات مصرية​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*«الحسين والمنيرة وسيد جلال» تناشد المواطنين التبرع  بالدم لمصابي تفجير القاهرة*





​ ​ وجهت مستشفيات أحمد ماهر، والحسين، والمنيرة، وسيد  جلال، نداء للمواطنين بسرعة التبرع بالدم، لاستقبال المستشفيات أعدادا كبيرة من  المصابين جراء انفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة.

جدير بالذكر أن سيارة مفخخة انفجرت في الصباح الباكر، بمحيط مديرية  أمن القاهرة، مما أدى إلى وفاة 3 أشخاص  وإصابة العشرات.​ ​ 



​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الحمايه المدنيه تقطع الكهرباء عن مديرية امن القاهرة والمتحف  الإسلامى*

​ 



​ ​ تقوم قوات الحماية المدنيه بابلاغ الجهات المعنيه  بقطع الكهرباء عن مديرية امن القاهرة والمتحف الاسلامى وذلك تجنبا لحدوث أى حرائق  نتيجة لماس كهربائى، بعد التفجيرات التى أدت إلى تحطم واجهة المبنيين ،​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

"السيسي" يأمر باستقبال "مصابي" تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة بالمستشفيات العسكرية

​ 



​ 

أكدت مصادر خاصة، أن الفريق أول عبدالفتاح  السيسي، وزير الدفاع، وصل قبل قليل إلى مقر وزارة الدفاع لمتابعة تطورات حادث تفجير  مديرية أمن القاهرة الذي وقع صباح اليوم، وأسفر عن وفاة4 أشخاص وإصابة 50  آخرين.
وقالت المصادر، إن وزير الدفاع أمر باستقبال المصابين بالمستشفيات  العسكرية لتلقي العلاج اللازم.




​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

بيان من وزارة الدخلية  على الفيس بوك الان​ ​ ​ 




​ وقع فى  حوالى الساعة السادسة والنصف من صباح اليوم الجمعة الموافق 24 يناير الجارى إنفجار  بمحيط مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة .. أسفر عن إستشهاد 3 وإصابة 51 ، كما أسفرت الموجة  الإنفجاريه عن وقوع تلفيات بواجهة مبنى المديرية وواجهة المتحف الإسلامى وعدد من  المحلات بمحيط المنطقة .. تم نقل المتوفين والمصابين للمستشفى .. ويشير الفحص  المبدئى إلى أن الإنفجار وقع بواسطة إستخدام سيارة مفخخة حال إقترابها من الحواجز  الخرسانية التأمينيه المواجهة لمبنى المديرية ، وتواصل أجهزة الحماية المدنية  والأدله الجنائية جهودها فى فحص موقع الحادث والوقوف على أسباب الإنفجار .. وسنوافى  بالتفاصيل والمستجدات.​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية : الانفجار وقع في الـ6 والنصف باستخدام  "سيارة مفخخة"*





​ ​ *كريم شعبان*

​ قالت وزارة الداخلية أنه فى حوالى الساعة السادسة  والنصف من صباح اليوم الجمعة الموافق 24 يناير الجارى وقع  إنفجار بمحيط مبنى  مديرية أمن القاهرة .​ ​ و أسفر عن استشهاد 3 وإصابة 51 ، كما أسفرت الموجة  الانفجارية عن وقوع تلفيات بواجهة مبنى المديرية وواجهة المتحف الإسلامى وعدد من  المحلات بمحيط المنطقة، تم نقل المتوفين والمصابين للمستشفى .​ ​ ويشير الفحص المبدئى إلى أن الإنفجار وقع بواسطة  إستخدام سيارة مفخخة حال إقترابها من الحواجز الخرسانية التأمينية المواجهة لمبنى  المديرية ، وتواصل أجهزة الحماية المدنية والأدلة الجنائية جهودها فى فحص موقع  الحادث والوقوف على أسباب الإنفجار.​ 
 الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية تعلن الاستنفار الأمنى أمام مديرياتها بالمحافظات*



 ​ 

 ​ ​ أفادت مصادر أن الأجهزة الأمنية أعلنت حالة الاستنفار الأمنى على  مستوى الجمهورية وتعزيز الخدمات الأمنية، خاصة أمام مديريات الأمن بجميع المحافظات  والمبانى الشرطية بعد الانفجار الذى شهدته مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح اليوم.​ وتم إغلاق جميع الطرق المؤدية إلى مديريات الأمن خاصة الجيزة  والإسكندرية والسويس والدقهلية والغربية والشرقية وأسيوط، وفحص السيارات المشتبه  بها، بالإضافة إلى انتشار ضباط المفرقعات والكلاب البوليسية أمام مديريات الأمن  والمواقع الشرطية واستدعاء جميع الضباط والأفراد وإعلان حالة الاستنفار الأمنى على  مستوى الجمهورية وتفعيل الحالة "ج" على مدار اليوم وحتى غد السبت لمواجهات الأعمال  التخريبية التى تقوم بها جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية.​ ​ المصدر :


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

عاجل..القبض علي شخص بحوزته سلاح ناري أمام مديرية  أمن القاهرة​ ​ ​ 


​ ألقت قوات الأمن القبض علي شخص، وبحوزته سلاح ناري،  أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة، علي خلفية الحادث الإرهابي الذي وقع صباح  اليوم.

في الوقت نفسه هتف العشرات من المواطنين أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة،  الشعب يريد إعدام الإخوان.

الفجر​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*ارتفاع أعداد المصابين فى حادث تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة الى 49*





​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ أعلن الدكتور أحمد الأنصاري رئيس هيئة الإسعاف  المصرية عن ارتفاع عدد حالات الإصابات الى ٤٩ مصاب وحالتا وفاة حتى الآن فى حادث  انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح اليوم، مضيفا أن سيارات الإسعاف هرعت إلى مكان  الحادث وقامت بإخلاء المصابين ونقلهم إلى المستشفيات، ومازالت عمليات الإجلاء  مستمرة ونقل المصابين الى المستشفيات القريبة من موقع الحادث.​ ​ ​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2014)

*«أنصار بيت المقدس» تعلن مسئوليتها عن تفجير «مديرية أمن القاهرة»*

*«أنصار بيت المقدس» تعلن مسئوليتها عن تفجير «مديرية أمن القاهرة» *









أعلنت جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس"، مسئوليتها عن الانفجار الذي وقع في محيط مديرية امن  القاهرة، وأدى إلى مقتل أربعة شرطيين اليوم الجمعة. 

وقالت الجماعة في تغريدة لها عبر موقع التدوينات القصيرة، "تويتر"، اليوم الجمعة: "تم بحمد الله استهداف مديرية  امن  القاهرة، أحد أوكار العمالة والإجرام.. اللهم تقبل أخونا في عليين وليعلم جيش وشرطه  الردة أننا ماضون بدك معاقلكم".

كان انفجار وقع صباح اليوم الجمعة، في محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، وأدى إلى مقتل أربعة أشخاص واصابه  47 آخرين.

الفيتو ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الأهالى بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة يتبرعون بدمائهم  لإنقاذ ضحايا التفجير الإنتحارى*





​ ​ 

 

​
 ​ ​ توافد المئات من أهالى المنطقة المحيطة بمديرية أمن  القاهرة منذ الصباح الباكر على مستشفيات أحمد ماهر والمنيرة وجامعة الأزهر، للتبرع  بالدم، والمساعدة فى إنقاذ مصابي حادث التفجير الإنتحارى الذى إستهدف مديرية  الأمن.​ كان محيط مديرية الأمن قد شهد منذ قليل قيام إنتحارى  بتفجير سيارة محملة بالمواد المتفجرة، مما أدى لوقوع عدد من القتلى والمصابين  بالإضافة إلى خسائر مادية فادحة.​ ​ صدى البلد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*«دعم  المعزول» يتحدى تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة: مستمرون في  التظاهر*
​ ​ *



*​*
أدان ما يسمى  «التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية» المؤيد للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة، مؤكدًا استمراره في التظاهر في أسبوع «التحدي الثوري».




*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*التيار الشعبي: تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة تهنئة  «الإرهابية» للشعب في 25 يناير*





​ ​ ​ قالت هبة ياسين، المتحدث الإعلامي باسم التيار الشعبي: إن التنظيم الإرهابي يوجه التهنئة للشعب المصري قبل يوم من ذكرى  ثورة 25 يناير بتفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة.  مضيفة أن البعض سيتهم الأجهزة الأمنية ويبرر لجماعة الإرهاب.​ ​ وذكرت «ياسين»، عبر صفحتها على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي «فيس بوك»: «رحم الله شهداء الوطن من يدفعون حياتهم في سبيله وليس في  سبيل سلطة لم يقدروها ولن تعود لهم أبدًا».​ ​ 



​


----------



## soso a (24 يناير 2014)

أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن إجمالي عدد المصابين في مستشفيات وزارة الصحة ضحايا انفجار مديرية امنhttp://www.vetogate.com/list.aspx?kw=1321&ifr=1&kwn=%u0623من&exp=825808 القاهرة بلغ ٧٦ مصابًا بإصابات مختلفة في مستشفيات أحمد ماهر والمنيرة العام والحسين الجامعي وقصر العيني والشرطه بالعجوزة والزهراء الجامعي ومنشية البكري والجمهورية تحت التشخيص والعلاج والملاحظة.

وأوضحت في بيان منذ قليل أن الوفيات 4 حالات وفاة وجارى حصر الحالات.​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

أسماء محفوظ لـ«دعم المعزول»: «اقتلوا القتيل وامشوا  في جنازته


 
انتقدت الناشطة السياسية أسماء محفوظ، البيان  الذي أصدره ما يسمى «التحالف الوطني لدعم الشرعية» المؤيد للرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسي، ويدين فيه حادث الانفجار الذي وقع في محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، صباح اليوم  الجمعة، وأسفر عن مقتل 3 أشخاص وإصابة 47 آخرين.


وقالت «محفوظ»، عبر  صفحتها الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك»، صباح اليوم الجمعة: «تحالف  دعم الشرعية يدين تفجير المديرية ويؤكد على استمراره في التظاهر حتى إسقاط  الانقلاب.. اقتلوا الميت وتعالوا على جنازتوووو».
كان ما يسمى «التحالف الوطني  لدعم الشرعية» المؤيد للرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي، أدان تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة،  مؤكدًا استمراره في التظاهر في أسبوع «التحدي الثوري» حسب  تعبيرهم.


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*"تمرد" ردا على تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة: عمل إرهابى خسيس ولن  نتراجع*

​ 




​ استنكرت حركة تمرد التفجير الذى حدث صباح اليوم أمام  مديرية أمن القاهرة، مؤكدة أنه لن يثنيهم على التراجع فى مواجهة  الإرهاب.

وعلقت الحركة عبر صفحتها على فيسبوك على الحادث قائلة "عمل إرهابى  خسيس، ولن نتراجع، وسنهزم هؤلاء الخونة القتلة"، مضيفة "اللهم اجعل كيدهم فى  نحورهم، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون".​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

الوطن | اللقطات الأولى لآثار انفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة​ ​ ​ [YOUTUBE]E5pk6JtramM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*انفراد.. أول فيديو للانفجار من «داخل مديرية أمن  القاهرة»*





​ ​ ​ [YOUTUBE]ZzJ4zgTZqLg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*وصول وزير الداخليه الي مديريه امن  القاهرة*





​ ​ 



​ ​ وصل اللواء محمد ابراهيم وزير الداخليه، صباح اليوم  الجمعة، الي مقر مديريه امن القاهرة لمتابعه الاحداث الانفجار الذي شهده مبنى  المديريه في الساعات الاولي من صباح اليوم .​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*مصدر من "المفرقعات": السيارة المستخدمة في تفجير  المديرية تحمل أكثر من 300 كلجم متفجرات*





​ أكد مصدر أمني من إدارة المفرقعات، أن السيارة  المفخخة التي استخدمت في التفجير الإرهابي الذي شنه مجهولون على مديرية أمن القاهرة  فجر اليوم، كانت تحمل ما بين 300 إلى 450 كلجم من المتفجرات.​ ​ ​ وأشار المصدر إلى أن التفجير تسبب في تضرر واجهة  مديرية أمن القاهرة والمتحف الإسلامي، وعدد من العقارات المجاورة.​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

جنود أمن مركزي: سيارة نصف نقل انفجرت أمام المديرية  عقب توقفها





أفاد  عدد من جنود الأمن المركزي المكلفين بتأمين، مديرية أمن القاهرة، أنهم شاهدوا حال  قدومهم إلى محيط المديرية لاستلام وردية التأمين، أنهم شهدوا عربة نصف نقل تقترب من  مبنى المديرية وتوقفت أمامها، مشيرين إلى أنه بعد نصف ساعة من قدومها وقع التفجير  الذي أسفر عن مقتل 3 وإصابة 47 آخرين.

وتقوم قوات الأمن بتمشيط المنطقة  بـ"الكلاب" ورجال المفرقعات للتأكد من عدم وجود عبوات ناسفة  أخرى.


الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*ننشر تفاصيل تفجير "مديرية أمن  القاهرة"..الحادث وقع في الـ6 وتسبب في استشهاد 3 وتدمير المتحف  الإسلامي*​ ​ *



*​ ​ ​ *انفجرت فى الساعة السادسة والنصف من صباح  اليوم سيارة مفخخة فى محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، مما تسبب في تحطيم الواجهة  الخارجية، واستشهاد 3 أشخاص وإصابة 35 مصابا جراء التفجير.*​ ​ *وأحدث الانفجار حفرة بعمق 6 أمتار فضلا عن  تهشم واجهات المبانى المحيطة بمبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة، فيما أعلنت قوات الأمن حالة  الاستنفار ورجال المفرقعات متواجدين لتمشيط المنطقة للتأكد من عدم وجود اى عبوات  ناسفة.*​ ​ *كما تسببت الإنفجار في تدمير المتحف  الإسلامي، ودار الكتب المصرية، الواقعة أمام المديرية.*​ 
*شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر  الاليكترونية - ننشر تفاصيل تفجير "مديرية أمن القاهرة"..الحادث وقع في الـ6 وتسبب  في استشهاد 3 وتدمير المتحف الإسلامي *​ ​ 
 المصدر : *



*


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*مصدر:امن مديرية امن القاهرة اشتبك  مع الانتحاري قبل وصوله لقلب المبنى*​ ​ *







أكد  مصدر أمني أن قوات الامن المكلفة بتامين مديرية أمن القاهرة اشتبكت بالأعيرة  النارية مع التفجيري الانتحاري الذي كان يقود السيارة، علي بعد 100 متر من مبني  المديرية.
وأضاف المصدر أن تبادل إطلاق النيران مع الانتحاري منعت وصوله الي قلب  المديرية، حيث انه كان يحاول اقتحام البوابة الرئيسية.




*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*قائد سيارة ملاكى يحاول دهس المواطنين أمام مديرية  أمن القاهرة.. والأهالى يلقون القبض عليه*





​ ​ 



​ ​ قام أحد قائدي السيارات بالسير بسرعة شديدة أمام  مديرية أمن القاهرة مما أدى لاصطدامه بعدد من الأشخاص.​ فيما قام الأفراد والجمهور المتواجدون حاليا أمام  مديرية الأمن بإلقاء القبض عليه ،ولم تعرف إلى الآن لماذا حاول قائد السيارة قتلهم  أمام المديرية.​ حيث شهد محيط مديرية الأمن منذ قليل قيام إنتحارى  بتفجير سيارة محملة بالمواد المتفجرة والذي أدى لوقوع عدد من القتلى والمصابين  بالإضافة إلى خسائر مادية فادحة.​ ​ صدى البلد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

غطاس : التفجير يتماشى مع منهج "أنصار بيت المقدس"  والمواد المستخدمة تم تهريبها من غزة وليبيا
​ ​ *



*​ ​ ​ *قال د.سمير غطاس  مدير منتدى الشرق للدراسات أن جماعة الإخوان يعتبرون أن يوم الاحتفال بذكرى 25  يناير هو معركة حياة او موت بالنسبة لهم.

وأضاف خلال مداخلة هاتفية علي سي  بي سي أكستر : أن الإخوان يتحالفون مع تنظيم القاعدة وما يحدث يجعلنا ننظر إلى  "حركة 7 الصبح" التى تنفذ مخططتها الدموية فى الصباح.

وتابع : أن أسلوب  التفجير يشبه حادث مديرية أمن الدقهلية، والأمر يحتاج إلى صحوة شعبية لمواجهة  الإرهاب إلى جانب الأجهزة الأمنية، مشيراً إلي أن أسلوب التفجير يتماشى مع منهج  جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس" والمواد المستخدمة ربما تم تهريبها من غزة وليبيا.  *
​ 
*شاهد المحتوى  الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - عاجل..غطاس : التفجير يتماشى مع منهج "أنصار  بيت المقدس" والمواد المستخدمة تم تهريبها من غزة وليبيا *​ ​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*انتقال فريق من النيابة العامة إلى محيط انفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة*

​ 



​ ​ وصل منذ قليل فريق من النيابة العامة إلى محيط انفجار  مديرية أمن القاهرة، للمعاينة ومباشرة التحقيق.​ ​ المصدر : ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

مصادر سيادية : أنصار بيت المقدس وراء انفجار مديرية  أمن القاهرة.. والجيش يعلن الاستنفار




​ 
أكدت مصادر سيادية مسئولة أن التحريات الآوليه  كشفت عن تورط جماعة انصار بيت المقدس في الحادث الإرهابي الذي استهدف مديرية أمن  القاهرة في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم ونتج عنها وفاة 3 أشخاص واصابة أكثر من 45  شخص أخرين.

وأوضحت المصادر أن العملية نفذها شخص انتحاري باستخدام سيارة  مفخخة بكمية كبيرة من المواد المتفجرة.

وفي سياق متصل أعلنت القوات المسلحة  حالة الاستنفار القصوى لمعاونة الشرطة في تامين أقسام ومديريات الأمن ووزارة  الداخلية علاوة على تشديد الاجراءات الأمنية حول وزارة الدفاع والعديد من المنشآت  الحيوية على مستوى الجمهورية.


الوطن
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*ننشر أول صورة لأحد ضحايا تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة*

​ ​ 



​ ​ ننشر أول صورة لنقل أهالي منطقة عابدين، لأول جثة في  أحداث تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة.​ ​ وأفاد مصدر أمني، أن مجندين استشهدا، وأصيب نحو 47  آخرين نتيجة انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة،  صباح الجمعة، وجار نقل المصابين  للمستشفيات القريبة من المديرية، في الوقت الذي فرضت فيه قوات الأمن كردون أمني حول  المديرية، وأخلت المواطنين وعملت حواجز لمنع وصول أي شخص.​ ​ 



​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*مدير مكتب المفرقعات: لم يتم تحديد الأسباب الحقيقة وراء تفجير  المديرية*

​ 



​ قال اللواء علاء عبد الظاهر، مدير مكتب المفرقعات  بالحماية المدنية بالقاهرة، إنه لم يتم حتى الآن تحديد الأسباب الحقيقة، وراء  انفجار محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة الذى تسبب فى إحداث حالة من الذعر بين المواطنين،  مؤكداً أن خبراء المفرقعات يقومون بعمليات تمشيط لجميع أرجاء محيط الانفجار للوقوف  على الأسباب الحقيقة التى أدت إلى وقوع الحادث.

وأضاف مدير مكتب المفرقعات  أنه من شدة الانفجار تسبب فى تحطم واجهة المديرية، وسقوط واجهة المتحف الإسلامى،  وتصدع بعض المبانى المجاورة له، مؤكدا أن هناك عددا كبيرا من ضباط المفرقعات  والقيادات الأمنية تقوم بعمليات البحث تحسبا لوجود أى مواد منفجرة أخرى بمحيط  الميدان.

يذكر أن مدير الحماية المدنية اللواء ممدوح عبد القادر ونائبه  اللواء جمال حلاوة و8 سيارات إطفاء، وعدد كبير من رجال الحماية والمفرقعات متواجدون  فى محيط الانفجار.​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*عاجل صورة من امام مديرية  الامن الان









*​ 
المصدر : *





 اليوم السابع*


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*تحطم  واجهة متحف الفن الإسلامى بسبب انفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة

*​ *



*​*
تحطمت واجهة  متحف الفنى الإسلامى، الكائن بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة والمقابل لها، إثر انفجار  عبوة ناسفة منذ قليل بمبنى مديرية الأمن، كما تسبب أيضا فى تحطيم عدد من واجهات  المبانى المجاورة لمبنى المديرية.


اليوم  السابع*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*اليوم السابع الانفجار أدى لتحطيم 4 طوابق بالكامل من مبنى مديرية القاهرة*

*2014-01-24 07:33:49 *

*



*


*اليوم السابع: الانفجار أدى لتحطيم 4 طوابق بالكامل من مبنى مديرية القاهرة *​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*بث مباشر لانفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة*





​ ​ [YOUTUBE]UtWYL9zNb3k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*إنتحارى بسيارة مفخخة نفذ تفجير"أمن  القاهرة" *

​ *



*​ ​ 
*أفادت فضائية سى بى سى أن إنتحارى  بسيارة مفخخة ينفذ عملية تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة.*​ *وخلف الانفجار مقتل شخص واحد حتى الآن ولم  يتحدد بعد عدد القتلى والمصابين.

وانتقل مساعد وزير الداخلية للأمن العام  اللواء سيد شفيق إلى مكان حادث انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة وجار تحديد عدد الضحايا  والمصابين.*​ *وأفاد مصدر أمنى بأن سيارة مفخخة وراء  الانفجار.*​ 
*الوفد *​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

عاااجل ننشر صورة قتيل انفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة











​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*انتقال فريق من النيابة العامة إلى محيط انفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة*

​ 




​ ​ وصل منذ قليل فريق من النيابة العامة إلى محيط انفجار  مديرية أمن القاهرة، للمعاينة ومباشرة التحقيق.​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*ننشر صور  «موتور» السيارة المستخدمة في تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة
*​ ​ ​ *



*​ *حصلت «فيتو» على  صور «موتور» السيارة المستخدمة في تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة ومتحف الفن الإسلامي  صباح اليوم الجمعة.


وقالت مصادر أمنية إن انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة  ناتج عن تفجير سيارة مفخخة.


كان انفجار وقع صباح اليوم الجمعة، في محيط  مديرية أمن القاهرة ما تسبب في مصرع شخصين وإصابة 47 بحسب إحصاءات  أولية.













*​ ​ ا​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*متحدث الداخلية : سيارة مفخخة هى  التى تسببت فى الانفجار*​ ​ *



*​ ​ *قال المتحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية اللواء  هانى عبداللطيف أن سيارة مفخخة اقتحمت محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة وهى التى تسببت فى  الانفجار.


وأضاف أن الخدمات الأمنية متواجدة فى الشارع وكنا نتوقع حدوث  مثل هذه العمليات.*​ 
*الفجر *​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الحركات القبطية تعلن عدم مشاركتها بسبب  «الإخوان»*





​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ أعلنت الحركات القبطية رفضها المشاركة فى الاحتفالات  والمظاهرات التى ستنطلق غداً لإحياء الذكرى الثالثة للثورة 25 يناير، حتى لا تحسب  على معسكر الإخوان وحلفائهم الذين يراهنون على مظاهرات الغد.​ وقال اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، فى بيان له أمس، إنه لن  يشارك فى احتفالات إحياء ذكرى 25 يناير، لأنه لم تتحقق حتى الآن أى من أهداف  الثورة، ولا يريد أن يُحسب على المحتفلين بالثورة قبل تحقيق أهدافها، وقال: «لن  نشارك فى تلك الذكرى التى يجهز لها المعسكر الذى يريد إسقاط الدولة»، مؤكداً أن  الابتعاد عن المشهد هو القرار النهائى والعاقل وسيحتفل الاتحاد بالثورة حين تتحقق  أهدافها، وسيحيى الاتحاد الثورة بتجديد مطالبها من «عيش وحرية وكرامة إنسانية».  وأعلن ائتلاف أقباط مصر، عدم مشاركته فى الذكرى الثالثة لثورة يناير، بسبب تهديد  الإخوان بالحرق والعنف، وقال الائتلاف إن أى مشاركة ستكون فى مصلحة الإخوان، وهناك  احتمالية حدوث أعمال تخريبية ويجب ترك المساحة للأمن حتى يواجه أعضاء التنظيم  بطريقته، واعتبر الائتلاف أن غداً وقت غير مناسب للخروج للمطالبة بتحقيق أهداف  الثورة.​ ​ المصدر​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

بكاء جنود الأمن المركزى بعد استشهاد زملائهم بتفجير  مديرية أمن القاهرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ​ ​ [YOUTUBE]RFVVpgijBFs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*عاجل| الببلاوي يدين تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة*





​ ​ أدان الدكتور حازم  الببلاوي رئيس مجلس الوزراء بشدة حادث التفجير، الذي وقع صباح اليوم أمام مديرية  أمن القاهرة، وأسفر عن سقوط 4 شهداء و51 مصابا حتى الآن، وتسبب في حدوث أضرار بالغة  في مبنى المتحف الإسلامي وعدد كبير من المحال التجارية.​ واعتبر رئيس الوزراء أن  هذا الحادث الإجرامي محاولة خسيسة يائسة من قوى الإرهاب الآثمة لإفساد ما حققته مصر  وشعبها من نجاح على خارطة الطريق بإقرار الدستور الجديد.​ وأكد الببلاوي أن تلك  العمليات الإرهابية لن تنجح فى تحقيق مسعاها البغيض، وأننا ماضون فى تنفيذ بنود  خارطة الطريق بكل ثبات وثقة، مشددا على أن الحكومة والجهات الأمنية تقوم بجهود  متواصلة لسرعة القبض على مرتكبي هذا الحادث، وتقديمهم إلى العدالة لينالوا الجزاء  العادل.​ ويتابع دكتور الببلاوي  شخصيا كل ما يتعلق بهذا الحادث الأليم، من خلال اتصالاته المتوالية مع الأجهزة  المعنية، أثناء توجهه إلى مطار زيورخ الدولي عائدا إلى القاهرة ظهر اليوم، بعد  انتهاء مشاركته في المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي في دافوس.​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.elwatannews.com/​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*فتاوى الإرهاب تحرض ضد الجيش وتصف قتل الجنود  بالجهاد*





​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ واصل دعاة التكفير تصعيدهم ضد قوات الجيش المصرى  لأقصى درجة قبل ساعات من التظاهرات التى دعت إليها جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية خلال  الاحتفال بذكرى الثورة وطالب أبوحذيفة المصرى القيادى بجماعة «التكفير والهجرة»  العضو باللجنة الشرعية لمنبر التوحيد والجهاد، العناصر الإرهابية، بأن تلتزم بـ4  خطوات حتى يتحقق لهم النصر على جنود الجيش المصرى، وسحقهم، حسب وصفه، وشدد على عدم  الشفقة مع جنود الجيش، مطالباً بتدميرهم بقنابل نووية أو بالرصاص المسمم إن  أمكن.​ وقال «أبوحذيفة»، فى بيان له، تحت عنوان «النصيحة  الأخيرة قبل الخامس والعشرين من يناير» الذى نشر على معظم المواقع والصفحات  الجهادية، من بينها صفحات السلفية الجهادية على «الفيس بوك»: «إنه مع اقتراب يوم  الخامس والعشرين من يناير تتعالى الدعوات للنزول فى ذكرى الثورة وفى ظل هذه الدعوات  وجبت النصيحة لوجه الله حتى لا تتكرر أخطاء الماضى، وحتى يعلم الإنسان ما يبغى  بنزوله»، وأشار إلى أن أولى الخطوات التى يجب اتباعها فى تلك المواجهة استحضار  النية، واعلم أنك فى موضع جهاد فالغاية إعلاء شرع الله وإبعاد العسكر،و لا  لعسكريتهم، ولا لعلمانيتهم، ومن شايعهم من العلمانيين والنصارى. وأكد أن الخطوة  الثانية فى تلك المعركة، أن تعرف عدوك، وهو الطاغوت الذى يتحاكمون إليه من دون الله  وأذرعه التى تريد إرساء العلمانية من جيش وشرطة وقضاء وإعلام فاسد، قائلاً: ولا  تأخذك بفرد منهم رأفة وانزع من رأسك فكرة أن الجندى لا ذنب له، فالذى يعتقلك هو  الجندى، والذى يتحرش بأختك هو الجندى، والذى يقنصك فى رأسك هو الجندى، والذى يضربك  ويهينك ويسب دينك هو الجندى، والذى أحرق إخوانك المصابين أحياء فى «رابعة العدوية»  هو الجندى، والذى هدم بيوت إخوانك فى سيناء، وجرف أرضهم، وقتل وسرق نساءهم، وعذب  رجالهم حتى الموت هو الجندى، وكل ذلك يفعله فى سبيل الطاغوت إرساء للعلمانية ورفضا  لحكم الشرع الحنيف​ وأردف «أبوحذيفة» أن الخطوة الثالثة هى قتال العدو  العلمانى والظفر بالإثخان فيهم وقتلهم، مشيراً إلى أن تحقيق النصر فى هذه المعركة  يتطلب عدم الاعتراف بما يسمى سلمية.​ فيما صنف ياسر السرى القيادى الجهادى ومدير المرصد  الإسلامى بلندن، شعب مصر إلى مؤيد للانقلاب وهو الباطل وجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية  وأنصارها وهم الحق، وناشد المصريين الانضمام للجماعة الإرهابية كما هدد الجنود بترك  الخدمة فى الجيش والشرطة فوراً قبل أن يدركهم الموت خلال المواجهة المرتقبة بين  فريق الحق وفريق الباطل.​ وحرض «السرى»، فى بيان له، جنود الجيش والشرطة على  قياداتهم أملاً فى إحداث وقيعة بين رجال الجيش ورجال الشرطة، قائلاً: أناشدكم الله  ترك الخدمة فى ميليشيا السيسى وإبراهيم حيث إن حياتكم فى خطر وأمام أى منكم خيارات،  الأول، هو أن ينفذ الأوامر فيقتل موحداً وهذا خطر عظيم يستوجب أربع عقوبات لا عقوبة  واحدة، والثانى ألا ينفذ الأوامر فيقتله قائده ثم يزعم أن الإخوان قتلوه، أما  الثالث فيتمثل فى ترك الخدمة حفاظاً على حياتك.​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

​ *الصحة: ارتفاع مصابى انفجار مديرية  أمن القاهرة لـ "73"مصاب ومصرع 4 اخرين*





​ صرح الدكتور محمد فتح الله ،المتحدث  باسم وزارة الصحة بارتفاع إصابات انفجار مديرية امن القاهرة إلى 73 ومقتل 4  اشخاص.​ ​ وتابع "فتح الله" فى مداخلة هاتفية  لفضائية"اون تى فى"، اليوم الجمعة، أن الوزارة قامت بعمل اسعافات أولية بسرعة ونقل  المصابيين الى المستشفى لعلاجهم والتوصل لهوية المصابين.​ 
الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*السيسي يأمر بفتح المستشفيات العسكرية لمصابي تفجير  مديرية أمن القاهرة*





​ يتابع وزير الدفاع المصري الفريق أول عبد الفتاح  السيسي تطورات تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة من غرف عمليات القوات المسلحة.​ وأفادت فضائية "أون تي في" أن السيسي أمر بفتح  مستشفيات القوات المسلحة لتلقي المصابين.​ وكان انتحاري يقود سيارة مفخخة قد اقتحم أحد المنافذ  الأمنية بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، صباح اليوم الجمعة، مما أدى إلى تهشم الواجهات  الأمامية لبعض المباني فضلاً عن إحداث أضرار جسيمة المتحف الإسلامي.​ ​ محيط​


----------



## grges monir (24 يناير 2014)

الجماعة الارهابية تستخدم كارت الارهاب الورقة الاخيرة فى يديها


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*«الأمن الوطني» يطارد 4 عناصر  إرهابية متورطة في تفجير القاهرة*
​ ​ *




كشف  مصدر أمنى مطلع بوزارة الداخلية، عن مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل، حيث يؤكد أن جهاز  الأمن الوطنى، كانت توافرت لديه معلومات عن اعتزام عناصر جماعة الإخوان  «الإرهابية»، وارتكاب سلسلة من التفجيرات تستهدف مناطق مختلفة من القاهرة والجيزة  خصوصا المنشآت الشرطية، ومن بينها مديرية أمن القاهرة.


وألمح «المصدر»  في تصريحات خاصة لـ«فيتو»، اليوم الجمعة، إلى أن ضباط الأمن الوطنى توصلوا إلى  معلومات تقودهم لكشف ملابسات الحادث، وأنهم يتعقبون حاليا 4 أشخاص يشتبه في تورطهم  في حادث تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة.





*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

«أنصار بيت المقدس» تعلن مسئوليتها عن تفجير «مديرية أمن القاهرة»  ​ 

 
أعلنت جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس"، مسئوليتها عن الانفجار الذي  وقع في محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، وأدى إلى مقتل أربعة شرطيين اليوم  الجمعة.

وقالت الجماعة في تغريدة لها عبر موقع التدوينات القصيرة، "تويتر"،  اليوم الجمعة: "تم بحمد الله استهداف مديرية أمن القاهرة، أحد أوكار العمالة  والإجرام.. اللهم تقبل أخونا في عليين وليعلم جيش وشرطة الردة أننا ماضون بدك  معاقلكم".

كان انفجار وقع صباح اليوم الجمعة، في محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة،  وأدى إلى مقتل أربعة أشخاص وإصابة 47 آخرين.


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الببلاوى يستعد لمغادرة سويسرا بعد مشاركته فى  دافوس*



 يتوجه الان الدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس مجلس  الوزراء، لمطار سويسرا استعداد لمغادرة سويسرا والعودة للقاهرة لمتابعة تطورات  الموقف فى حادث مديرية أمن القاهرة وذلك بعد مشاركته فى منتدى دافوس الاقتصادى  .​ ​ اليوم السابع​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

الرئيس منصور يتابع تطورات انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة.. ويؤكد: لن نتهاون مع  الإرهاب الغشيم





أكدت  مصادر خاصة أن المستشار عدلي منصور، رئيس الجمهورية، يتابع تطورات حادث انفجار  مديرية أمن القاهرة الذي وقع صباح اليوم، الجمعة، وأدى إلى وفاة 3 وإصابة أكثر من  45 شخصا آخرين.

وأكدت المصادر أن الرئيس منصور أكد أنه لا تهاون مع القتلة  والمجرمين ومن يريدون خراب الوطن وإرهاب المواطنين، مشيرا إلى أن الدولة ستتعامل  بكل قوة وحزم مع الخارجين، كما أكد أن هذه الأحداث تزيد عزيمة المصريين وتزيد  إصرارهم على القضاء على الإرهاب واقتلاعه

صدي البلد


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

4 شهداء و51 مصاباً فى تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة..  وضبط شخص يحمل سلاح بجوار المبنى.. وكردون حول جثة يشتبه فى كونها للانتحارى. .  وإغلاق التحرير والنهضة ورابعة وتعزيزات مكثفة أمام وزارة الدفاع  والاتحادية


​ *



*​ ​ ​ *ارتفع عدد ضحايا التفجير الإرهابى  الذى وقع بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، صباح اليوم عن طريق سيارة مفخخة، إلى 4 حالات  وفاة و51 مصابا، وتحطيم واجهة مبنى المديرية، بالإضافة إلى تحطم جزء كبير من  الداخل.






وتسبب  الانفجار فى اقتلاع الباب الأمامى للمديرية، كما نتج عنه حفرة فى الأرض بعمق 3  أمتار وقطر 3 أمتار، وكذلك فى تحطم واجهة متحف الفنى الإسلامى، الكائن بمحيطها  والمقابل لها، كما تسبب أيضا فى تحطيم عدد من واجهات المبانى المجاورة  للمبنى.






وانتقل  اللواء ممدوح عبد القادر مدير الحماية المدنية بالقاهرة واللواء علاء عبد الظاهر  مدير مكتب المفرقعات، وبصحبتهما 4 سيارات إسعاف و6 ضباط مفرقعات إلى ميدان باب  الخلق، بعد الانفجار مع عدد من القيادات الأمنية بالقاهرة، كما انتقل عدد من قيادات  الجيش إلى مقر الحادث.






وكثف  خبراء المفرقعات بالحماية المدنية برئاسة اللواء علاء عبد الظاهر مدير مكتب  المفرقعات من جهودهم فى عمليات تمشيط لمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة بواسطة أجهزة كشفية  وكلاب مفرقعات للوقوف على ملابسات التفجير، وألقت قوات الأمن القبض على أحد الأشخاص  وبحوزته سلاح نارى فى محيط مديرية الأمن.






فيما  قام خبراء المفرقعات بفحص بقايا السيارة التى شهدت عملية التفجير، حيث تناثرت بقايا  السيارة فى أماكن متفرقة بمكان التفجير والتى وصلت إلى عدة أمتار، وقام بعض الأهالى  بتحطيم أحد السيارات لاشتباههم فى تواجدها بالقرب من المديرية ورددوا العديد من  الهتافات منها "الشعب والشرطة إيد واحدة"، و"الشعب يريد إعدام الإخوان  ".






وقامت  الأجهزة الأمنية بفرض كردون أمنى حول جثة أحد الأشخاص أمام البوابة الرئيسية  للمديرية يشتبه فى كونه الانتحارى الذى قام بتفجير السيارة المفخخة، ورصدت اليوم  السابع هيئة الانتحارى وتبين أنه رجل حليق الرأس وتختفى معالم وجهه لانقسامه نصفين  نتيجة الانفجار ومبتور الأصابع وبجواره قطعه من الملابس التى كان يرتديها تبين أنها  عبارة عن جلباب.






ومن  جانبه قال السفير هانى صلاح الدين المتحدث باسم مجلس الوزراء فى تصريحات خاصة  لـ"اليوم السابع" إن الحكومة تدين التفجيرات التى حدثت فى بالقرب من مديرية الأمن،  مؤكدا أن هذا العمل الإرهابى لن يفسد فرحة المصريين فى الاحتفال بالذكرى الثالثة  لثورة ٢٥يناير.






وأشار  إلى أن الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس الوزراء يتابع من سويسرا تطورات الأوضاع حول  الحادث مع اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، لافتا إلى أن مصر ستنتصر على الإرهاب  ولن يستطيع أحد إفساد فرحة المصريين، كما تابع اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية  تطورات الحادث الإرهابى.






وفى  سياق متصل قال شهود عيان، إن منفذ عملية تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة، انتظر انتهاء  عمل الكمين الموجود بالقرب من مبنى المديرية، ومر بالسيارة المفخخة حتى وصل إلى  المبنى.






وأضاف  الشهود لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الانفجار كان فى تمام الساعة 6:30 صباحا، وأشاروا إلى  انهيار أحد الطوابق بعقار موجود خلف مبنى المديرية.






وأشار  الدكتور أحمد كمال، المستشار الإعلامى لوزارة الصحة، إلى أن سيارات الإسعاف مستمرة  فى نقل المصابين والقتلى من موقع حادث التفجير، وأنه جار حاليا حصر أعداد القتلى  والمصابين التى خلفها الانفجار، والتى تقدر بالعشرات.






و  فى السياق نفسه أحكمت قوات الجيش قبضتها على كافة الميادين بالقاهرة صباح اليوم  الجمعة بعد الحادث الإرهابى، حيث أغلقت ميدان التحرير بالأسلاك الشائكة، وتمركزت  مدرعتان للجيش على الأقل فى كل مدخل من مداخل ميدان التحرير من كافة النواحى، خلف  حواجز من الأسلاك الشائكة والمتاريس الحديدية، كما أغلقت ميدان سيمون  بوليفار.






وأغلقت  القوات محيط ميدان النهضة من جميع الاتجاهات، فى الطريق المؤدى إلى ميدان الجيزة،  والطريق الأخر المؤدى إلى حى الدقى، والاتجاه المؤدى إلى كوبرى الجامعة والموازى  لمدخل البوابة الرئيسية لجامعة القاهرة.






وأقامت  قوات الجيش الحواجز الحديدية والأسلاك الشائكة فى كافة الاتجاهات سالفة الذكر مع  تواجد عدد من المدرعات التابعة للقوات المسلحة.






وشهد  محيط وزارة الدفاع حالة من التكثيف الأمنى، حيث تم إغلاق شارع الخليفة المأمون من  أمام مقر الوزارة فى الاتجاهين، وتمركزت مدرعتان على جانبى الشارع خلف حواجز من  الأسلاك الشائكة والمتاريس الحديدية وذلك لتأمين الوزارة،كما أغلقت طريق النصر  المؤدى لميدان رابعة العدوية وتمركزت مدرعتان فى الجهتين لطريق النصر خلف الأسلاك  الشائكة والمتاريس الحديدية.






وشهد  محيط قصر الاتحادية تكثيف أمنى من قبل قوات الجيش التى انتشرت بجانب أسوار القصر،  حيث تمركزت عدد من المدرعات التابعة للقوات المسلحة على مسافات متقاربة حول سور  القصر.





*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

المصدر : *



http://youm7.com/*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*فريق أمنى يصل لدار الوثائق للإطلاع على تسجيلات  انفجار مديرية الأمن*



 وصل، منذ قليل، فريق أمنى من مديرية أمن القاهرة،  لدار الكتب والوثائق، للاطلاع على التسجيلات والصور التى التقطتها كاميرات الدار  للحظة الانفجار الذى وقع أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة.​ ​ اليوم السابع​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*«الصحة» تنشر قائمة ببعض أسماء مصابي انفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة*



 ​ 

 ​ ​ قالت وزارة الصحة إنه تم نقل قتلى انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة إلى  مستشفى أحمد ماهر، فيما تم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفيات المنيرة والحسين الجامعي.​ ومن بين المصابين في الحادث: «غندور عباس (شرخ فى اليد اليمني)،  إبراهيم عبد الناصر (انفجار في الأذن اليسرى)، فاضل مرسي (تهتك في الطحال)، عمر عبد  الناصر (إصابة في الذراع اليد اليمني)، ربيع رمضان، عبد الله لملموم».​ كان سيارة مُفخخة حاولت اقتحام مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة، في  السادسة والنصف من صباح الجمعة ما أسفر عن انفجار بمحيط المديرية، أدى إلى مقتل 3  أشخاص وإصابة 51 آخرين، حسبما ذكرت وزارة الداخلية في بيان لها.​ ​ المصرى اليوم​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*عاجل واول تعليق من حمدين صباحى على حادث الانفجار*



 *
وصف حمدين صباحي، مؤسس التيار الشعبي، الهجوم الذي  استهدف مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح اليوم، بأنه إرهابي وينم عن سلوك بائس، مؤكدًا أن  مصر "ستهزم الإرهاب".
وقال صباحي، في تدوينة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي  "تويتر": إن التفجير الإرهابي في باب الخلق تفكير يائس وسلوك بائس لن يزيد المجرمين  إلا عارًا وحصارًا ولن يزيد الشعب إلا إصرارًا.
وشدد، على أن مصر ستهزم  الإرهاب.
وأعلن متحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية اليوم، أن الانفجار الذي استهدف  المديرية أسفر عن مقتل ثلاثة أشخاص وإصابة 35، بالإضافة إلى حدوث تلفيات في  المنطقة.


الدستور*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*شاهد عيان أمام مديرية القاهرة: الانفجار أطاح بنا من فوق كراسي  المقهى*



 ​ 

 ​ ​ قال أحد شهود العيان، تصادف وجوده لحظة التفجير أمام مديرية أمن  القاهرة على أحد المقاهي، إن الانفجار تسبب في موجة تضاغطية كبيرة أطاحت بجميع  الجالسين.​ وأضاف، أن هناك لهبًا كبيرًا ظهر لحظة الانفجار واختفى بسرعة،  مشيرًا إلى أن الغبار اجتاح المكان مما حجب رؤيتهم.​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

اول رد فعل من السيسي بعد تفجير مديرية امن  القاهرة​ ​ 




​ *اكدت مصادر خاصة ان الفريق اول عبدالفتاح  السيسي وزير الدفاع وصل قبل قليل الى مقر وزارة الدفاع ومتابعة تطورات حادث تفجير  مديرية امن القاهرة الذي وقع صباح اليوم وادى الى وفاة 3 واصابة اكثر من 45 شخصا  اخرين.ولفتت المصادر إلى أن السيسي اجرى عدة اتصالات بوزير الداخلية للتاكيد على ان  مثل هذة الاحداث لن تكسر عزيمة الشعب المصري في القضاء على الارهاب نهائيا.وقالت  المصادر ان السيسي امر ايضا بإستقبال المصابين بالمستشفيات العسكرية وتلقى العلاج  اللازم في اي وقت.صدي البلد *​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

عااجل وزير الداخلية يعقد اجتماعا عاجلا بمقر  الوزارة واتجاه لإلغاء الاحتفالات بالتحرير​ 

 ​ كتب ـ علاء محمد: قالت مصادر أمنية، إن ضحايا  انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة ، ارتفعوا إلى 4 قتلى و51 مصابًا. وأضافت المصادر  لمصراوي، أن اللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، سيعقد اجتماعا عاجلًا مع مساعديه،  لبحث الوضع الأمني في البلاد، بعد هذا الحادث، وقد يتم إلغاء احتفالات ثورة يناير،  بميدان التحرير. كان انفجار وقع أمام مديرية الأمن، في حوالي السادسة صباح الجمعة،  يعتقد أن يكون ناجم عن سيارة مفخخة يقودها انتحاري.


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 يناير 2014)

*انا حسيت بالانفجار ده

غريبة .. انا في المعادي*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

..الإرهاب الأسود يضرب قلب العاصمة.. استشهاد 3  وإصابة 47 فى تفجير سيارة مفخخة استهدفت مديرية أمن القاهرة.. تهشم أبواب المبنى  الرئيسية وتحطم واجهة دار الوثائق ومتحف الفن الإسلامى
​ ​ [YOUTUBE]9spacXpw6Qc[/YOUTUBE]​ ​ ​ *



*​ *انفجار مديرية  أمن القاهرة*​ *كتب-محمد  فزاع -تصوير مصطفى منير وكريم عبد الكريم
قال شهود عيان إن الانفجار الذى وقع أمام مديرية القاهرة، نتج عن  تفجير سيارة مفخخة يقودها انتحارى، قام بالتوقف بالسيارة أمام البوابة الرئيسية  للمديرية.

وأكد الشهود وفاة 3 أشخاص وإصابة 47 من قوات الأمن، وتم نقل  المصابين إلى أقرب مستشفى.

وانتقل اللواء ممدوح عبد القادر مدير الحماية  المدنية بالقاهرة واللواء علاء عبد الظاهر مدير مكتب المفرقعات، وبصحبته 4 سيارات  إسعاف و6 ضباط مفرقعات إلى محيط الأنفجار.

واقتلع الانفجار الباب الأمامى  للمديرية، كما نتج عن الانفجار حفرة فى الأرض بعمق 6 أمتار وقطر 6 أمتار، وانهارت  الواجهة الأمامية للمديرية.

وقال عماد القهوجى، مدير الأمن بدار الكتب  والوثائق القومية، بمنطقة باب الخلق، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"ـ إن  الانفجار الذى استهدف مديرية أمن القاهرة، أدى إلى تحطم زجاج واجهة مبنى دار الكتب  والوثائق القومية بمنطقة باب الخلق.

وتحطمت واجهة متحف الفنى الإسلامى،  الكائن بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة والمقابل لها، إثر الانفجار بمبنى مديرية الأمن،  كما تسبب أيضا فى تحطيم عدد من واجهات المبانى المجاورة لمبنى المديرية.

وفى  الأثناء، قامت قوات الحماية المدنية برفع الأنقاض الناتجة عن الانفجار أمام مبنى  مديرية أمن القاهرة، وذلك للبحث عن مصابين، حيث تسبب الانفجار فى تحطيم أربعة طوابق  بالكامل بمديرية الأمن، بدءًا من الدور الأرضى وتحطيم جزئى ببقية  الطوابق.


كما تحطمت واجهات المحال التجارية والعقارات المقابلة  للمديرية.



.




















































































*




*



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الطب الشرعى: جثث ضحايا مديرية أمن القاهرة لم تصل  المشرحة*

​ 

 ​ أكد الدكتور هشام عبد الحميد، المتحدث باسم مصلحة  الطب الشرعى، أن جثث قتلى التفجير الإرهابى، الذى حدث صباح اليوم الجمعة بمديرية  أمن القاهرة، بلغت 4، ولم تصل إلى المصلحة حتى الآن لبدء عملية التشريح والوقوف على  ملابسات الحادث ومعرفة هوية القتلى.

وأضاف "عبد الحميد"، فى تصريحات خاصة  لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه تم وضع خطة كاملة بأنحاء الجمهورية وعلى مستوى الصعيد ووجه  بحرى، وذلك لمواجهة أى عجز، ورفع درجة الاستعدادات القصوى.​ ​ اليوم السابع​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

نبأ عاجل من وزارة الداخلية حول أنفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ​ [YOUTUBE]nnORpi8DtN4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*تأكيدا لانفراد "الوطن" "بيت المقدس" تعلن مسؤوليتها عن تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة*






   أعلنت جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس مسؤوليتها عن  الانفجار الذي وقع في محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، وأدى إلى مقتل 4 وإصابة 51.

 وقالت الجماعة، في تغريدة لها عبر موقع التدوينات  القصيرة، "تويتر"، اليوم، "تم بحمد الله استهداف مديرية أمن القاهرة، أحد أوكار  العمالة والإجرام.. اللهم تقبل أخونا في عليين، وليعلم جيش وشرطة الردة أننا ماضون  بدك معاقلكم".
الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*ننشر أسماء المتوفين في انفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة*



 ​ حصلت "فيتو" على أسماء المتوفين جراء انفجار مديرية  أمن القاهرة وهم: محمد رشدي عبد الشافي  "مجند"، خالد سمير عطية "مجند"، توماس "مجند" تابعين لقوات الأمن المركزي بالقاهرة.

كما تم نقل حالة خطيرة إلى مستشفى قصر العيني.

كان  انفجار استهدف مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح اليوم ما أدي إلى وفاة 3 أفراد وإصابة 76 شخصا.​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## tamav maria (24 يناير 2014)

*كاميرات دار الكتب تكشف*



*كاميرات دار الكتب تكشف







كاميرات دار الكتب تكشف: سيارتان وراء تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة



*​

* 

* 
*  الجمعة ٢٤ يناير ٢٠١٤ - ١٠:١١:٥٩ ص

  أكد مقطع الفيديو الذى التقطته كاميرا دار الكتب والوثائق القومية، أنه   فى تمام الساعة 6.29 صباح اليوم، أبطأت سيارة "دوبل" بيضاء أمام مقر مديرية   أمن القاهرة، وكان وراءها سيارة "لانسر" غامقة اللون، ونزل سائق السيارة   الأولى واستقل الثانية (لانسر)، وبعد دقيقتين حدث الانفجار من السيارة   الأولى.
  تم تفريغ الكاميرات بمقر دار الكتب والوثائق فى حضور فريق أمنى من مديرية أمن القاهرة ووزير الثقافة.*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*كاميرات دار الكتب تكشف: سيارتان وراء تفجير مديرية  أمن القاهرة*





​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ أكد مقطع الفيديو الذى التقطته كاميرا دار الكتب  والوثائق القومية، أنه فى تمام الساعة 6.29 صباح اليوم، أبطأت سيارة "دوبل" بيضاء  أمام مقر مديرية أمن القاهرة، وكان وراءها سيارة "لانسر" غامقة اللون، ونزل سائق  السيارة الأولى واستقل الثانية (لانسر)، وبعد دقيقتين حدث الانفجار من السيارة  الأولى.​ تم تفريغ الكاميرات بمقر دار الكتب والوثائق فى حضور  فريق أمنى من مديرية أمن القاهرة ووزير الثقافة.​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يناير 2014)

.الإرهاب الأسود يضرب قلب العاصمة تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة.. استشهاد 2 وإصابة 47.. وتحطم واجهة دار الوثائق ومتحف الفن الإسلامى.. والانفجار ناتج عن سيارة مفخخة
الجمعة، 24 يناير 2014 - 07:52

انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة
قال شهود عيان إن الانفجار الذى وقع أمام مديرية القاهرة، نتج عن تفجير سيارة مفخخة يقودها انتحارى، قام بالتوقف بالسيارة أمام البوابة الرئيسية للمديرية.

وأكد الشهود وفاة 3 أشخاص وإصابة 47 من قوات الأمن، وتم نقل المصابين إلى أقرب مستشفى.

وانتقل اللواء ممدوح عبد القادر مدير الحماية المدنية بالقاهرة واللواء علاء عبد الظاهر مدير مكتب المفرقعات، وبصحبته 4 سيارات إسعاف و6 ضباط مفرقعات إلى محيط الأنفجار.

واقتلع الانفجار الباب الأمامى للمديرية، كما نتج عن الانفجار حفرة فى الأرض بعمق 6 أمتار وقطر 6 أمتار، وانهارت الواجهة الأمامية للمديرية.

وقال عماد القهوجى، مدير الأمن بدار الكتب والوثائق القومية، بمنطقة باب الخلق، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"ـ إن الانفجار الذى استهدف مديرية أمن القاهرة، أدى إلى تحطم زجاج واجهة مبنى دار الكتب والوثائق القومية بمنطقة باب الخلق.

وتحطمت واجهة متحف الفنى الإسلامى، الكائن بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة والمقابل لها، إثر الانفجار بمبنى مديرية الأمن، كما تسبب أيضا فى تحطيم عدد من واجهات المبانى المجاورة لمبنى المديرية.

وفى الأثناء، قامت قوات الحماية المدنية برفع الأنقاض الناتجة عن الانفجار أمام مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة، وذلك للبحث عن مصابين، حيث تسبب الانفجار فى تحطيم أربعة طوابق بالكامل بمديرية الأمن، بدءًا من الدور الأرضى وتحطيم جزئى ببقية الطوابق.


كما تحطمت واجهات المحال التجارية والعقارات المقابلة للمديرية.
موضوعات متعلقة..

تفجير إرهابى بمديرية أمن القاهرة وسقوط عشرات المصابين

◄ سماع دوى انفجار شديد بمنطقة الدقى

◄ شهود عيان: أصوات الانفجار الشديد صادرة من محيط الأوبرا

◄ شهود: الانفجار قرب مديرية أمن القاهرة وتحرك الإسعاف بمنطقة عابدين

◄ انتقال مديرى الحماية المدنية والمفرقعات لمحيط "أمن القاهرة" بعد وقوع انفجار

◄ تحطم واجهة متحف الفن الإسلامى بسبب انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة

◄ مصادر: سيارة مفخخة سبب انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة

◄ إدارة الحماية المدنية: جارٍ التحقق من أسباب انفجار محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

اول تعليق من 6 ابريل علي انفجار مديرية امن  القاهرة​ ​ 



​ ​ «6 إبريل» تدين انفجار  مديرية أمن القاهرة: «لابد من إقالة المسؤولين عن الأمن»
  أدانت حركة «شباب 6  إبريل» حادث التفجير، الذي تم أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة. وكتبت «6 إبريل»، في حسابها  على «تويتر»: «ندين التفجيرات وننعى الشهداء، ولابد من القبض على المجرمين  الحقيقيين وإقالة المسؤولين عن الأمن لفشلهم المتواصل». أعلنت وزارة الصحة، صباح  الجمعة، ارتفاع حصيلة شهداء حادث التفجير، الذي تم أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة لـ4  وإصابة 76 شخصًا، حسبما أذاعت قناة «سي بي سي إكسترا». كانت وزارة الداخلية أعلنت،  صباح الجمعة، استشهاد 3 أشخاص وإصابة 51، إثر التفجير، الذي وقع أمام مديرية أمن  القاهرة. وأصدرت «الداخلية» بيانًا، في صفحتها على «فيس بوك»، أوضحت خلاله أنه «وقع  في حوالي الساعة السادسة والنصف من صباح الجمعة الموافق 24 يناير انفجار بمحيط مبنى  مديرية أمن القاهرة». وأضافت أن «الموجة الانفجارية أسفرت عن وقوع تلفيات بواجهة  مبنى المديرية وواجهة المتحف الإسلامي وعدد من المحلات بمحيط المنطقة»، مشيرة إلى  أنه «تم نقل المتوفين والمصابين للمستشفى». ويشير الفحص المبدئي إلى أن «الانفجار  وقع بواسطة استخدام سيارة مفخخة حال اقترابها من الحواجز الخرسانية التأمينية  المواجهة لمبنى المديرية، وتواصل أجهزة الحماية المدنية والأدلة الجنائية جهودها في  فحص موقع الحادث والوقوف على أسباب الانفجار»، حسب «الداخلية»، التي أشارت إلى أنها  ستوافي تباعًا بالتفاصيل والمستجدات.

المصري اليوم​​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*وزير الداخلية: تفجير «المديرية» لن يمنعنا من  مواصلة الحرب على «الإرهاب»*





​ ​ ​ ​ قال اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية، إن "الحادث  «الإرهابي»، الذي استهدف مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة، صباح الجمعة ، لن يثني رجال  الشرطة عن مواصلة حربهم الشرسة ضد «الإرهاب الأسود»"، على حد قوله.​ وأضاف الوزير، في تصريح خاص لوكالة أنباء الشرق  الأوسط، أنه وجه بتشيكل فريق بحث موسع، لسرعة تحديد هوية الجناة وضبطهم.​ وقام وزير الداخلية، بتفقد الآثار التدميرية، التي  لحقت بمبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة، من الداخل والاطمئنان على كافة ضباط وأفراد ومجندي  المديرية.​ وكان قد وقع "انفجار ضخم" فى منطقة باب الخلق، أمام  مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح اليوم، تسبب في تهشم وتحطم واجهات عدد من المباني المحيطة  بموقع الانفجار.​ الشروق​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*ننشر أسماء المتوفين  بمستشفى أحمد ماهر جراء حادث انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة*





​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ينشر "صدى البلد"، أسماء المتوفين بمستشفى أحمد ماهر  جراء حادث انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح اليوم ، وهم خالد سمير عطية،  توماس قصدي ، محمد رشدي عبد الشافي.

وتم نقل نقيبين وأميني شرطة من مستشفى  أحمد ماهر إلى مستشفى الشرطة بالعجوزة، ويتم الآن إجراء عملية لحالة  حرجة.​ البلد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*«علاء صادق» يتنبأ بتفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة قبل ساعات من  الحادث*



 ​ 


قال الناقد الرياضي، علاء صادق، عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي"فيس بوك": "تفجير المخابرات "...." قبل 25 يناير "لعبة مفقوسة"، لكن  الببلاوي لم يحدد ميعادها هذه المرة".
 جدير بالذكر أن صادق كان قد قال ذلك قبل ساعات من تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة.

البلد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*عاجل وتصريحات جماعة الإخوان قبل ساعات من  التفجيرات*





​ ​ 

قبل ساعات من سلسلة التفجيرات التي  طالت صباح اليوم مديرية أمن القاهرة ومترو البحوث وقسم شرطة الطالبية، أصدرت جماعة  الإخوان الإرهابية بيانا تؤكد فيه لأعضائها أنهم على ميعاد صادق مع نصر  قريب.
وقالت الجماعة في بيانها "أيُّها  الثُّوَّارُ الأبطالُ الأحرارُ الصامِدُون في ميادينِ البُطولَةِ، إنَّنا على  ميعادٍ صادقٍ مع نصرٍ قريبٍ، بعدَ أن استنفدَ الانقلابُ الدمويُّ رصيدَه تمامًا من  السَّيطرةِ على الأرضِ أمامَ صمودِكم الرائعِ المتجدِّد والمتصاعِد، ولم يَعُدْ  يملِك غيرَ التهديداتِ الفارغةِ الجوفاءِ، والتصرفاتِ المتوترةِ الحمقاءِ، وبعد أن  سلَبَتْه سِلميَّتُكم المبدِعةُ كلَّ أوراقِ الاعتمادِ التي زيَّفَها ليُقدِّمها  للعالَم، وبعد أن سلَبَتْه المقاطعةُ الشعبيةُ الهائلةُ للاستفتاءِ على وثيقةِ  الدمِ والخرابِ -وبخاصةٍ من الشباب- فكرةَ الشرعيَّةِ التي كان يسْعَى إليها، وبعد  أنْ بدأتْ أدواتُ التنفُّسِ الصناعيَّةُ التي يعتمِدُ عليها في التوقُّفِ واحدةً  بعد الأخرى، وبعد أنْ أصبح يمثِّلُ عِبْئًا على كُفلائِه الخارجيِّين الذين  يكتشِفون كلَّ يوم هَشاشَتَه وفشلَه وعجزَه عن تحقيقِ ما وعدَ به وما أرادُوه منه،  وبعد أنْ بدأتْ تناقُضاتُ أطرافِه تظهَرُ للعَلَنِ ويكشِفُ بعضُهم بعضًا، بل  ينقلِبُ بعضُهم على بعض".
وأضاف البيان "وفي نفسِ الوقتِ الذي  يُمْنَى فيه الانقلابيُّون بكلِّ هذا الفشلِ والتراجُعِ والانهيارِ تتقدَّمون  أيُّها الثوارُ بخُطًى ثابتةٍ نحوَ تحقيقِ النصرِ الكبيرِ، وهذا يتطلَّبُ من جميعِ  الثوارِ الالتقاءَ بكل وضوحٍ على ما يلي:

1 – الاعتصامُ بحبلِ اللهِ، وإخلاصُ  النيَّةِ له، واليقينُ باقترابِ نصرِ اللهِ تعالى للحقِّ، والاهتمامُ مع الحَشْدِ  والحِراكِ الثوريِّ على الأرضِ بالدُّعاءِ، وبخاصَّةٍ في جوْفِ اللَّيلِ، وهو سلاحٌ  ماضٍ يستعمِلُه الجميعُ، بمن فيهم ذَوُو الأعذارِ من ﴿الْمُسْتَضْعَفِينَ مِنَ  الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ لَايَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً  وَلَايَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلًا﴾ (النساء 98).

2 – التوحُّدُ بينَ كلِّ الفصائلِ  الوطنيةِ الثوريةِ، ونَبْذُ كلِّ أسبابِ الفُرقةِ، وتوحيدُ الشعاراتِ المرفوعةِ في  الميادينِ، وعدمُ التنازعِ بين رفقاءِ الميدانِ ﴿وَلَاتَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا  وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ﴾ (الأنفال  46).

3 – التعاونُ الصَّادِقُ والثِّقةُ  المتبادَلةُ وإنكارُ الذَّاتِ بينَ رُفقَاء الثورة، والوَعْيُ الحقيقيُّ لتفادِي  كلِّ محاولاتِ الانقلابيِّين التي لنْ تتوقَّفَ لخديعةِ الثورةِ والثوارِ وتفتيتِ  صفوفِهم.

4 – التواصُلُ المستَمِرُّ والتنسِيقُ  الجيِّدُ في المواقفِ والتحركاتِ بينَ كُلِّ شركاءِ الثورةِ، وتحديدُ الأهدافِ  بدِقَّةٍ، والتفاهُمُ في إجراءاتِ تحقيقِها على أرضِ الواقعِ، والتعامُلُ مع أيِّ  حقائقَ أو مُشْكلاتٍ في حينِه، بما يحافِظُ على وَهَجِ الثورةِ ووَحْدةِ  الهدَف.

5 – الحوارُ الجادُّ والعمِيقُ بين  رُفقاءِ الثورةِ، لبحْثِ مُستقبلِ الوطنِ بعد كَسْرِ الانقلابِ المؤكَّدِ،  وبَلْوَرة رؤيةٍ واضحةٍ ومحددةٍ ومتَّفَقٍ عليها، لتحقيقِ الشراكةِ الحقيقيةِ في  إدارةِ الوطنِ دونَ إقصاءٍ أو استثناءٍ، ودونَ احتكارٍ أو استحْواذ، بما يُحقِّقُ  أهدافَ الثورةِ جميعًا، وبما يُجَنِّبُ الجميعَ الوقوعَ في الأخطاءِ السابقةِ التي  استغلتْها الثورةُ المضادَّةُ في الانقضاضِ على الثورةِ وعلى الوطنِ كله، فــ "لَا  يُلْدَغُ المؤْمِنُ مِنْ جُحْرٍ مَرَّتَيْن".



 ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

تعليقًا على تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة ..​ أيمن نور: الدم المصري كله حرام​ 



​ 
قال أيمن نور - في تغريدة له على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي "تويتر" تعليقًا على انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة - إن هذا السلوك إرهابي  جبان، ولابد من محاسبة المسئولين عن هذا الحادث، والمحرضين عليه بالقانون، مؤكدًا  أن الدم المصري كله حرام.​ الدستور​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*وزير الداخلية يعاين جثة الإرهابي الذي فجّر مديرية  أمن القاهرة*





​ 
تفقد رجال المعمل  الجنائي، وعدد من القيادات الأمنية وعلى رأسهم وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم  جثة الانتحاري المشتبه به في هذا العمل الإرهابي، الذي إستهدف مديرية أمن القاهرة  صباح اليوم.​ ​ وتم رصد ملامح هذه الجثة  المشتبه بها في ارتكاب هذه الجريمة، وهي تبدو لشاب في الثلاثينات من عمره، وبها  آثار لوجود لحية.​ وكان انفجار ضخم قد  استهدف مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح اليوم، وأدى إلى سقوط 4 شهداء و76  مصابا.​ الوطن​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*كان زمان فى شعار اسمه
 الاسلام هو الحل
الان
الاسلام ملوش حل
*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*باحث إسلامى:*
*مصر أمام تنظيم إرهابى عالمى ممول من دول ومخابرات*​ 
*الجمعة، 24 يناير 2014 
*



*هشام النجار الباحث الإسلامى​*​*كتب أحمد عرفة​**قال هشام النجار، الباحث الإسلامى، إن الحادث الإرهابى الغادر الجديد فى مديرية أمن القاهرة له عدة دلالات، لأن سبقه حادث مشابه وبنفس القوة والأسلوب تقريباً، وتكراره فى قلب عاصمة البلاد وفى مكان يمثل رمزية لجهاز الأمن المصرى معناه أن تلك التنظيمات تكتسب قوة، وتتقدم نحو أهداف أكبر، فى حين كان يجب حدوث العكس إذا كانت هناك مواجهة أمنية احترافية واستباقية لتنظيم بهذا الحجم والقوة.
وأضاف "النجار"، فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الأجهزة الأمنية انشغلت بمواجهة الإخوان وحلفائهم على الأرض، وكان الجهد الأمنى الأكبر مبذولاً فى تتبع قيادات الإخوان ومنظمى فعالياتهم، فى حين كان يجب العكس بأن تنصرف هذه النسبة العالية من الجهود الأمنية لمراقبة وتتبع وتحجيم وتجفيف الإرهاب الحقيقى الممثل فى التنظيمات المسلحة، ويأتى التحرك ضد قيادات الإخوان وحلفائهم كأولوية تالية وممتدة بتدرج ومراوحة بين السياسى والأمنى.
وتابع: إننا أمام تنظيم إرهابى عالمى ممول بشكل ضخم وهائل من دول ومخابرات معادية، ولديه قدرة كبيرة على التخطيط والاختراق والتنفيذ فى ظروف صعبة وغير مواتية، وهو ما يتطلب تضافر الجهود وإشراك جميع أجهزة الأمن المصرية ووحدات نوعية من الجيش لمواجهة هذا الكيان الإرهابى الجبان الذى تحمل عملياته الغادرة، فى هذا التوقيت الحساس، عناوين إعلان الحرب على مصر واستهداف أمنها القومى.
وأوضح "النجار" أنه لم يعد من المفيد والمجدى التعويل على أى من التنظيمات والجماعات والأحزاب الإسلامية التقليدية، وفى مقدمتها الإخوان، فى إيجاد حلول ناجعة لبسط الأمن وسحب البساط من تحت هذه التنظيمات، ودفع العملية السياسية للأمام، مشيرا إلى أن الإخوان يتحملون المسئولية السياسية والأخلاقية، وظهر من تصريحاتهم الأخيرة وإعلان ما يسمى بالنفير العام أنهم مرتاحون لهذا الوضع، وبدلاً من دعم الدولة وتقويتها بالشراكة فى عملية سياسية وحماية أمن مصر وإيقاف المظاهرات والفعاليات، استمروا فى الشحن والتحريض، ويعتبرون هذه التطورات الكارثية فى صالحهم وداعمة لمواقفهم من قبيل الابتزاز السياسى وتشويه السلطة الحالية وتحميلها مسئولية الفوضى وعدم الاستقرار، بل وأحياناً اتهامها بتدبير هذه الأحداث والمتاجرة بها، وهذا كله يثبت أننا أمام طرف غير نزيه وغير جدير بالثقة.*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

​ النيابة تنتقل للمستشفيات لسؤال مصابي تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة





 ​ 

انتقلت النيابة العامة منذ قليل، إلى مستشفى أحمد ماهر والحسين  الجامعي لسماع أقوال المصابين في حادث انفجار سيارة مفخخة بمحيط مديرية أمن  القاهرة.
أشارت التحقيقات الأولية، إلى أن معظم الإصابات في صفوف المجندين،  ومن بينهم اثنان من المدنيين، ويتم استجواب من تسمح حالتهم بالحديث.
الدستور


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*قال وزير الأوقاف، الدكتور محمد مختار جمعة، إن ما يحدث الآن من تفجيرات هو إفساد واضح في الأرض يحتاج لتعاون الجميع، مشيرا إلى أنه آن الأوان أن يعمل الجميع وبمنتهى القوة لتجفيف منابع الإرهاب.*
*وقال "جمعة" في اتصال هاتفي على "سي بي سي إكسترا"، إن العدو يريد الوصول بنا إلى مرحلة اليأس، وما يحدث هو ضريبة الوطنية.*
*وتابع "حركة حماس تدعم هؤلاء الإرهابيين ولابد من وقفة حاسمة تجاهها وتجاه حدودنا معها".*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*قال ممدوح حمزة، الناشط السياسي، إن الجهات الأمنية يجب عليها التعامل مع الجماعات الإرهابية بكل حزم وقوة.*
 *وأضاف "حمزة" في مداخلة هاتفية على قناة "صدى البلد"، في برنامج "صباح البلد" أنه لابد من ترك الشارع المصري للأمن للسيطرة على الأوضاع هناك والتعامل مع هؤلاء الإرهابيين، ولابد من رد فعل فوري مع قيادات الإخوان المقبوض عليهم حاليًا.*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*أبرزت وسائل الإعلام الإسرائيلية، صباح اليوم، حادث تفجير مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة. قالت القناة العاشرة الإسرائيلية إن تفجير شديد أصاب قلب العاصمة المصرية، مضيفة أن الحادث يأتي في ذكرى ثورة يناير والتي وصفتها بـ"الانقلاب" الذي أطاح بالرئيس الأسبق محمد حسني مبارك.*
*وأشارت القناة السابعة الإسرائيلية، إلى أنه منذ ثورة 30 يونيو التي وصفتها أيضًا بـ"الانقلاب" يعمل النظام المصري بيد من حديد ضد جماعة الإخوان.*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

غضب و انهيار وبكاء الأهالى بعد تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ [YOUTUBE]HGQs28jpKrE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*
قال اللواء مصطفى رجائي مدير عام الأمن المركزي: إن هناك تغيرات في الخطط الأمنية بما يتناسب مع الأحداث الحالية، وأنه لن يستطيع أحد أن ينال من عزيمة رجال الشرطة.*
*وطالب رجائي - في مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية "سي بي سي اكسترا" - الشعب المصري أن يبلغ عن أي أمر يشتبه فيه ويساند جهاز الشرطة في التصدي للإرهاب، مشددًا على أن ما يحدث حاليًا هو آخر نفس للجماعات الإرهابية.
مضيفًا: "أنا مستعد لأن أضحي بحياتي قبل أي عسكري عندي, ومفيش حد هينال من عزيمتنا  ولا من إصرارنا"*


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

الأزهر يستنكر حادث تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة.. ويؤكد  : لن يزيد المصريين إلا إصراراً في طريق البناء





استنكرت  مشيخة الأزهر الشريف تفجير مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة الذي وقع صباح اليوم وخلف نحو 4  شهداء و76 مصابا.

وقال بيان صادر عن مشيخة الأزهر صباح اليوم " إن الجريمة  التي وقعت اليوم على مديرية أمن القاهرة تمثل الجبن والخسة والوحشية، وهي جريمة ضد  الدين والوطن والإنسانية ولن يزيد الإرهابُ الشعب المصري إلا إصرارًا على السير في  طريق البناء، وتوحدًا وتماسكًا في مواجهته".

صدي البلد ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الإعلام الإسرائيلي يبرز تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة ويصف الثورتين  بـ"الانقلاب"*



 أبرزت وسائل الإعلام الإسرائيلية،  صباح اليوم، حادث تفجير مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة. قالت القناة العاشرة الإسرائيلية  إن تفجير شديد أصاب قلب العاصمة المصرية، مضيفة أن الحادث يأتي في ذكرى ثورة يناير  والتي وصفتها بـ"الانقلاب" الذي أطاح بالرئيس الأسبق محمد حسني مبارك.​ ​ وأشارت القناة السابعة الإسرائيلية،  إلى أنه منذ ثورة 30 يونيو التي وصفتها أيضًا بـ"الانقلاب" يعمل النظام المصري بيد  من حديد ضد جماعة الإخوان.​ ​ المصدر :


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*تعليقًا على تفجير «المديرية».. مظهر شاهين: حد يصحي  البوب ويقوله ينزل بأغنية «دايما دموع»*





​ ​ ​ ​ علّق مظهر شاهين، خطيب وإمام مسجد عمر مكرم، على  الانفجار الذي وقع صباح اليوم الجمعة، بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، ساخرًا، "حد يصحى  «البوب برادعي» ويبلغه باللي حصل يمكن المرادي ينزل بأغنية دايمًا دموع"، وأضاف،  "إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل إرهابي قاتل".​ كان الدكتور محمد البرادعي، النائب السابق لرئيس  الجمهورية، قد عاد للتدوين عبر حسابه الشخصي بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي «تويتر» أول  أمس الأربعاء من خلال نشره لأغنية وطنية لحمزة نمرة بعنوان «وأقولك إيه؟» وعلّق  عليها بجزء من كلماتها «ما حدش فينا مش خسران ولا مجروح.. وإمتي نفوق!».​ الشروق​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*اعلنت وزارة الصحة، أن الحادث الإرهابي الذي استهدف مديرية الأمن أسفر عن وفاة 4 أشخاص إصابة 76 آخرين.​**وأوضحت الوزارة، أن إجمالي المصابين في مستشفيات وزارة الصحة  ٧٦ مصابا بإصابات مختلفة، تم نقلهم إلى مستشفيات أحمد ماهر والمنيرة العام والحسين الجامعي وقصر العيني والشرطة بالعجوزة والزهراء الجامعي ومنشية البكري والجمهورية تحت التشخيص والعلاج والملاحظة وجاري نقل المصابين، في حين بلغ إجمالي الوفيات في مستشفيات وزارة الصحة ٤ حالات وفاة وجاري حصر الحالات.
وأصدرت الدكتورة مها الرباط وزير الصحة والسكان، تعليماتها باستدعاء جميع مديري المستشفيات والأطقم الطبية.
وجهت وزيرة الصحة بتوفير جميع فصائل الدم وكميات إضافية من المستلزمات الطبية والأدوية لدعم المستشفيات المتعاملة مع المصابين.
تم إرسال ٣٥ سيارة إسعاف وطاقم الإسعاف الخاصة برئاسة الدكتور أحمد الأنصاري رئيس هيئة الإسعاف.
كما تم تجهيز فريق انتشار سريع برئاسة السيد الدكتور خالد الخطيب رئيس الرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة جاهزة للتحرك لدعم المستشفيات وفقًا للأحداث.​*


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*قامت قوات الأمن صباح اليوم، بإغلاق كافة الشوارع المحيطة بمقر وزارة الداخلية، بوسط القاهرة أمام حركة مرور السيارات، وذلك في أعقاب الهجوم الإرهابي الذي استهدف مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة.​*​*ورصد مندوب وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، قيام قوات الأمن بنصب الحواجز المعدنية في الشوارع المحيطة بوزارة الداخلية، وكذلك نشر الكلاب البوليسية الخاصة بالكشف عن المفرقعات بتلك الشوارع.
*


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*"حمزة" تعليقا على التفجيرات: لا بد من رد فعل فوري  مع قيادات الإخوان المحبوسين*





​ 
قال ممدوح حمزة، الناشط  السياسي، إن الجهات الأمنية يجب عليها التعامل مع الجماعات الإرهابية بكل حزم  وقوة.​ ​ وأضاف "حمزة" في مداخلة  هاتفية على قناة "صدى البلد"، في برنامج "صباح البلد" أنه لابد من ترك الشارع  المصري للأمن للسيطرة على الأوضاع هناك والتعامل مع هؤلاء الإرهابيين، ولابد من رد  فعل فوري مع قيادات الإخوان المقبوض عليهم حاليًا.​ الوطن​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*أعلن الآن وزير الآثار الدكتور "محمد إبراهيم" فور انتهاء جولته بالمتحف الإسلامي الحديث بباب الخلق، أن جميع جدران المتحف تأثرت بالحادث الإرهابي الذي تم اليوم.​**وأشار الوزير- في تصريحات لـ"الدستور الإلكتروني"، إلى - أن ما حدث يعد كارثة إنسانية كبيرة وذلك بعد تحطم ديكورات المتحف الداخلية وسقوط الأسقف التاريخية وتهشم الزجاج الخارجي للمبنى وانهيار كامل لفاترينات عرض المقتنيات الأثرية من بينها المحراب الخشبي النادر للسيدة "رقية".
وأضاف: أن المتحف يحتاج إلى إعادة بناء من جديد بالكامل، وفور انتهاء المعمل الجنائي من عمله سوف يتم إخلاء جميع المقتنيات الأثرية من داخل المتحف.
وقال: إن المتحف الذي دمرته اليد الإرهابية بلغت تكلفة تطويره قبل افتتاحه - منذ سنوات قليلة - أكثر من مائة وعشر مليون جنيه.​*


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

محاولة إنقاذ ضابط شرطة أصيب في تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة​  [YOUTUBE]CiUasnvhuFc[/YOUTUBE]​ ​ ​ رصدت "فيتو"، محاولات أطباء مستشفى أحمد ماهر التعليمي، إنقاذ أحد ضباط  الشرطة المصابين في حادث تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة الذي وقع صباح اليوم الجمعة.

وأكد أحد الأطباء المعالجين للضابط لـ"فيتو"، أن حالته خطيرة  جدًا وتستوجب نقله إلى أحد المستشفيات الخاصة لعدم توافر الإمكانيات بالمستشفيات  الحكومية التي تعاني من نقص أكياس الدم، والأجهزة الطبية.

وكان انفجار وقع  صباح اليوم الجمعة، في محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، وأدى إلى استشهاد أربعة أشخاص وإصابة 76 آخرين.​ ​ ​ 



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يناير 2014)

*أكد مقطع الفيديو الذى التقطته كاميرا دار الكتب والوثائق القومية، أنه فى تمام الساعة 6.29 صباح اليوم، أبطأت سيارة "دوبل" بيضاء أمام مقر مديرية أمن القاهرة، وكان وراءها سيارة "لانسر" غامقة اللون، ونزل سائق السيارة الأولى واستقل الثانية (لانسر)، وبعد دقيقتين حدث الانفجار من السيارة الأولى.

تم تفريغ الكاميرات بمقر دار الكتب والوثائق فى حضور فريق أمنى من مديرية أمن القاهرة ووزير الثقافة.*


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

مواطنون ردّا على تفجير "أمن القاهرة": "لا إله إلا  الله الإخوان أعداء الله"​ ​ ​ [YOUTUBE]ZbGM2xJMxTA[/YOUTUBE]​ تجمع منذ قليل المئات من المواطنين أمام مديرية أمن  القاهرة للتعبير عن رفضهم للإرهاب بكل صوره، ومساندة رجال الأمن في حربهم ضد  الجماعات المتطرفة.​ واتهم المواطنون جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية بمسئوليتها  عن حادث التفجير الذي وقع صباح اليوم، مرددين هتافات مناهضة للجماعة منها "لا إله  إلا الله الإخوان أعداء الله".​ يذكر أن تفجيرا إرهابيا باستخدام سيارة مفخخة استهدف  مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح اليوم مما أسفر عن استشهاد 5 أشخاص و76 مصابا.​ ​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*ربنا يسامحك يا محمد يا ابن امنة
اتباعك
يدمرون الانسانيه بتعاليمك الارهابية
*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*ننشر أسماء المجندين المصابين في حادث «أمن القاهرة»  بمستشفى الحسين*

​ ​ 





 جانب  من انفجار مديرية امن القاهرة عبد الرحمن أيمن​ ​ ننشر قائمة أسماء المجندين المصابين في حادث تفجير  مديرية أمن القاهرة والذي وقع صباح اليوم  بعد نقلهم إلى مستشفى الحسين.

وتضم القائمة 18 مصابًا:

سيد أحمد سيد  38 سنة
كريم سعيد حسن 22 سنة
فاضل محمد مرسي 21 سنة
نبيل أمين عليوة 38 سنة
ثروت رجب بيومي 21 سنة
عمر عبد  الناصر السيد 21 سنة
محمود جمال عبد المنعم 21 سنة
أحمد إبراهيم هاشم 21  سنة
عبد الله محمد لملوم 21 سنة
محمد حسن على 37 سنة
مصطفى محمود عبد  العزيز 21 سنة
ربيع عيد رمضان 21 سنة
سعد صبري إبراهيم 21 سنة
محمد على  عبد العزيز 21 سنة
أحمد سيد عبد العظيم 21 سنة
على صبحي على 32 سنة
حمدي  السيد عكاشة 31 سنة
كارم إيهاب إبراهيم 21 سنة

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن سيارة  مُفخخة استهدفت مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة  في السادسة والنصف من صباح اليوم وأعلنت وزارة الصحة أن الحادث أسفر عن  استشهاد 4 أشخاص وإصابة 76 آخرين.​ 



​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*السبب الرئيسى وراء وقوع انفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة*





​ ​ *الهلباوي:ضعف المعالجة الأمنية وراء  وقوع انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة*













قال الدكتور كمال الهلباوي القيادي السابق بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،إن الانفجار الذى وقع فى محيط مديرية  أمن القاهرة فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم "الجمعة"،جرأة من قوى  الارهاب،مشيرا إلى أن ضعف المعالجة الأمنية وهو الذي يسمح بوقوع مثل تلك  التفجيرات.

وأضاف الهلباوي،في تصريح لـ"صدي البلد"،إن القضاء الذي يحقق في  جميع العمليات الارهابية لم يأت حتي الآن بنتيجة جيدة في القضاء علي  الارهابيين.

وتابع:إن إعلان أنصار بيت المقدس أنها وراء هذا الانفجار يدل علي تحديهم للوطن.
البلد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

للكبار فقط جثة الانتحاري الذي نفذ تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ​ [YOUTUBE]s2QfNCLayts[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*نيابة امن الدولة تحرز كاميرات وزارة الآثار ومديرية امن القاهرة للتوصل لمرتكبي حادث التفجير الذي اسفر عن مقتل 4 واصابة 73 شخص.*
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

مصدر أمني: تورط عناصر أجنبية بالاشتراك مع الإخوان  في تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة​ 




​ بدأت عناصر من العمليات  الخاصة بالقيام بعمليات تمشيط لعدد من الأماكن المحيطة بمديرية أمن القاهرة، وعدد  من المنازل، للقبض على أي من المتورطين في الحادث، ونصبت أكمنة ثابتة ومتحركة  بالقرب من المديرية، ومستشفى الحسين الجامعي.
وأكد مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى  لـ"الوطن، تورط عناصر غير مصرية بالاشتراك مع عناصر تابعة للإخوان في عملية تفجير  مديرية أمن القاهر​ النهار​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*شاهد بالفيديو.. معاق يبكي المواطنين أمام مديرية  أمن القاهرة ويصرخ*





​ ​ [YOUTUBE]uGDMNbW731Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*“واشنطن بوست”: تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة الأكثر عنفا منذ عزل “مرسي”*

​​ 

 ​ ​​ 

​ ​​ ​​ ​​ وصفت صحيفة “واشنطن بوست” حادث التفجير  الذي استهدف مقر مديرية أمن القاهرة فجر اليوم اجمعة، بأنه الأكثر عنفا منذ عزل  الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي.​​ وأضافت الصحفة أن ثورة عزل الرئيس محمد  مرسي في 3 يوليو تبعه سلسلة واسعة من الاحتجاجات من قبل مؤيدي “مرسي”، كما اشعل  سلسلة من الهجمات على مقار الشرطة والقوات المسلحة في جميع انحاء البلاد.​​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

«الصحة» تناشد المواطنين التبرع بالدم عقب تفجيري  «المديرية والبحوث»​ 



​ 
  ناشد أحمد كامل، المستشار الإعلامي لوزارة  الصحة، المواطنين التبرع بالدم في المستشفيات العامة، وذلك عقب التفجير الذي تم  أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة، كما وقع انفجار آخر بعبوة ناسفة بدائية الصنع بجوار محطة  مترو البحوث بمنطقة الدقي. وجاءت مناشدة «كامل»، في مداخلة هاتفية على قناة «سي بي  سي إكسترا». وأعلنت وزارة الصحة، صباح الجمعة، ارتفاع حصيلة شهداء حادث التفجير،  الذي تم أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة لـ4 وإصابة 76 شخصًا، حسبما أذاعت قناة «سي بي سي  إكسترا». كانت وزارة الداخلية أعلنت، صباح الجمعة، استشهاد 3 أشخاص وإصابة 51 إثر  التفجير الذي وقع أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة. وأصدرت «الداخلية» بيانًا، في صفحتها  على «فيس بوك»، أوضحت خلاله أنه «وقع في حوالي الساعة السادسة والنصف من صباح  الجمعة الموافق 24 يناير الجاري انفجار بمحيط مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة». وأضافت أن  «الموجة الانفجارية أسفرت عن وقوع تلفيات بواجهة مبنى المديرية وواجهة المتحف  الإسلامي وعدد من المحال بمحيط المنطقة»، مشيرة إلى أنه «تم نقل المتوفين والمصابين  للمستشفى». ويشير الفحص المبدئي إلى أن «الانفجار وقع بواسطة استخدام سيارة مفخخة  حال اقترابها من الحواجز الخرسانية التأمينية المواجهة لمبنى المديرية، وتواصل  أجهزة الحماية المدنية والأدلة الجنائية جهودها في فحص موقع الحادث والوقوف على  أسباب الانفجار»، حسب «الداخلية»، التي أشارت إلى أنها ستوافي تباعًا بالتفاصيل  والمستجدات.

المصري اليوم  ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

​ *الداخلية:تحديد هوية منفذ تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة*​ ​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ *نجحت وزارة الداخلية، في تحديد هوية منفذ  الحادث الانتحاري الذي استهدف مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة وأسفر عن استشهاد 4 من قوات  الأمن وإصابة 76 آخرين.*​ *ورد ذلك، خلال خبر عاجل على فضائية "صدى  البلد".*​ *الدستور*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*أبوحامد لـ "الوطن" تعليقا على التفجيرات: يجب  تشكيل حكومة حرب*







 قال محمد أبو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، تعليقا  على سلسلة التفجيرات التي حدثت صباح اليوم، بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، ومنطقة  البحوث بالدقي، وقسم الطالبية، إن الدولة الآن في حالة حرب شاملة مع الإرهاب،  مطالبا بتشكيل حكومة حرب لمواجهة تلك المجموعة.
 وأضاف أبو حامد، لـ"الوطن"، أنه كان متوقع كل تلك  التفجيرات، وذلك لأنهم يشعرون الآن بالانتهاء والموت، بسبب كل الخطوات التي تنهض  بمصر، إلى جانبه أنه يؤكدون للعالم أنهم بالفعل جماعة إرهابية.
 وناشد عضو مجلس الشعب الأسبق، الدولة بسرعة إصدار  قانون الإرهاب حتى نتمكن من مواجهة جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية ونوقف جرائمها ضد  الدولة.
 وأكد على صمود الشعب المصري، ضد الإرهاب وإن  الملايين مستمرون في النزول، وخاصة لترشيح وتأييد الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي.
الوطن​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*التقطت كاميرا "اليوم السابع" صور إسعاف الجنود المصابين فى حادث تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة الإرهابى، والذى وقع صباح اليوم الجمعة.*
*وفتحت المستشفيات القريبة من محيط مديرية الأمن أبوابها، لإسعاف عشرات المصابين جراء الحادث، كما وصل عدد كبير من المواطنين إلى المستشفيات للتبرع بالدم.*
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*"الإخوان عقب حادث تفجير  مديرية أمن القاهرة:نرفض العنف ونحرص على أمن مصر والتفجيرات لن تسهم في حل  الخلافات السياسية*

​ 



​ ​ ​ ​ ​ أدان الدكتور محمد علي بشر القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أحداث الانفجارات التي  تتابع في الظهور بالقاهرة والجيزة وغيرها مؤكداً أنها تظهر بشكل غريب ومريب صبيحة  تظاهرات سلمية للجماعة.

وأضاف بشر:"تساؤلات عديدة تثار في كيفية حدوث مثل  تلك الانفجارات في ظل تأمين غير مسبوق من قوات الشرطة بحسب تصريح وزير الداخلية، والتساؤل الأهم من لديه القدرة ان  يفعل هذا الإجرام في ظل هذه التأمينات غير المسبوقة".

وتابع القيادي  الإخواني في تصريحات نشرتها بوابة الحرية والعدالة:" من يظن أنه بهذه التفجيرات  سيسهم في حل أي خلافات سياسية فهو مخطئ فليست بهذه الأساليب يجبر طرف في السلطة طرف  آخر علي شيء كفي اتهام الاخوان ظلما وعدوانا نحن نؤمن بالسلمية وحريصون علي الوطن  مصر والمواطنين ولا يعقل أن تستمر تلك الاتهامات ضدنا بهذا الشكل".

وأكد أن  السلطات الحالية مطالبة باجراء تحقيقات لوقف اللغط والشكوك حول الفاعل الحقيقي  ،ويجب اجراء تحقيق فوري وتقديم الجناة للعدالة واعلانها للرأي العام.

وتساءل  بشر:"أين نتائج التحقيقات السابقة في تفجيرات مماثلة واخرها مديرية امن الدقهلية  والتي اعلنت جماعة تسمي انصار البيت المقدس مسئوليتها عنها ولماذا يتم التغاضي عن  إعلان نتائج التحقيقات بشكل علني للرأي العام ؟".

وحول امكانية تجديد  التصعيد من السلطات الحالية ضد الإخوان قال بشر:" نثق في موقفنا الرافض للعنف  ونتمسك بالنهج السلمي رغم كل ما يرتكب ضدنا من قتل واعتقالات وملاحقات والصاق تهم  غير حقيقة وغيرها وأي موقف ظالم يتخذ ضدنا مرفوض".​ البلد​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

*"الإخوان عقب حادث تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة:نرفض العنف ونحرص على أمن مصر والتفجيرات لن تسهم في حل الخلافات السياسية*







*أدان الدكتور محمد علي بشر القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أحداث الانفجارات التي تتابع في الظهور بالقاهرة والجيزة وغيرها مؤكداً أنها تظهر بشكل غريب ومريب صبيحة تظاهرات سلمية للجماعة.
* *
وأضاف بشر:"تساؤلات عديدة تثار في كيفية حدوث مثل تلك الانفجارات في ظل تأمين غير مسبوق من قوات الشرطة بحسب تصريح وزير الداخلية، والتساؤل الأهم من لديه القدرة ان يفعل هذا الإجرام في ظل هذه التأمينات غير المسبوقة".
* *
وتابع القيادي الإخواني في تصريحات نشرتها بوابة الحرية والعدالة:" من يظن  أنه بهذه التفجيرات سيسهم في حل أي خلافات سياسية فهو مخطئ فليست بهذه  الأساليب يجبر طرف في السلطة طرف آخر علي شيء كفي اتهام الاخوان ظلما  وعدوانا نحن نؤمن بالسلمية وحريصون علي الوطن مصر والمواطنين ولا يعقل أن  تستمر تلك الاتهامات ضدنا بهذا الشكل".
* *
وأكد أن السلطات الحالية مطالبة باجراء تحقيقات لوقف اللغط والشكوك حول  الفاعل الحقيقي ،ويجب اجراء تحقيق فوري وتقديم الجناة للعدالة واعلانها  للرأي العام.
* *
وتساءل بشر:"أين نتائج التحقيقات السابقة في تفجيرات مماثلة واخرها مديرية  امن الدقهلية والتي اعلنت جماعة تسمي انصار البيت المقدس مسئوليتها عنها  ولماذا يتم التغاضي عن إعلان نتائج التحقيقات بشكل علني للرأي العام ؟".
* *
وحول امكانية تجديد التصعيد من السلطات الحالية ضد الإخوان قال بشر:" نثق  في موقفنا الرافض للعنف ونتمسك بالنهج السلمي رغم كل ما يرتكب ضدنا من قتل  واعتقالات وملاحقات والصاق تهم غير حقيقة وغيرها وأي موقف ظالم يتخذ ضدنا  مرفوض".*
*البلد*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*شاهد آثار التفجير الإرهابى بمديرية  القاهرة*

[YOUTUBE]BVlSXwq6LTM[/YOUTUBE]

​ *عرضت فضائية "أون تى فى" آثار انفجار مديرية  أمن القاهرة ويظهر وجود حفرة عميق نتيجة انفجار السيارة المحملة بالمتفجرات, وآثار  دماء وتحطيم واجهة المديرية ومتحف الفن الإسلامى وتحطم أربعة أدوار كاملة من المبنى  واشتعال النيران بكميات كبيرة من الأوراق والمستندات التابعة للبحث  الجنائى.*​ *وكان انفجار قد وقع صباح اليوم الجمعة، فى  محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، وأدى إلى مقتل 5 أشخاص وإصابة 75  آخرين.
شاهدالفيديو..*

​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*منفذ انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة شاب ذو لحية في الثلاثينات من  عمره*

​ 



​ ​ كشفت مصادر أمنية لـ"فيتو"، أن المعاينة الأولية  للجثة المتفحمة التي تم العثور عليها بموقع انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة، هي جثة منفذ الانفجار، الذي تبين أنه شاب  في الثلاثنيات من عمره، وذو لحية.

وكان انفجار وقع صباح اليوم الجمعة، في  محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، وأدى إلى  استشهاد أربعة أشخاص وإصابة 74 آخرين.​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

السفارة الأمريكية تدين الهجمات الإرهابية وتدعم جهود الحكومة في تقديم الجناة  للعدالة







 أدانت السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة بأشد العبارات الممكنة الهجمات الإرهابية  الغاشمة، التي وقعت بالقاهرة صباح اليوم، وقالت في بيان لها قبل قليل "إننا ندعم  تماماً جهود الحكومة المصرية لتقديم مرتكبي هذه الجرائم إلى العدالة وتتقدم السفارة  بخالص التعازي لأسر وأصدقاء الضحايا وتتمني الشفاء التام والعاجل للمصابين".
الوطن​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يناير 2014)

*#النائب_العام يتفقد محيط #مديرية_أمن_القاهرة وسط حراسة مشددة.. ومواطنون يهتفون «الشعب يريد إعدام #الإخوان»*


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

"الصحة": خروج 68 من مصابي تفجير "أمن القاهرة" وبقاء  8 تحت الملاحظة​ 




 أعلنت وزارة الصحة منذ  قليل، خروج 68 من مصابي حادث التفجير الإرهابي الذي استهدف مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح  اليوم، وراح ضحيته حتى الآن 4 شهداء وأصيب 76 آخرون بإصابات مختلفة، فيما بقي ٨  مصابين تحت العلاج والملاحظة بمستشفيات أحمد ماهر والمنيرة العام والحسين الجامعي  وقصر العيني والشرطة بالعجوزة والزهراء الجامعي ومنشية البكري  والجمهورية.​ ​ وأكد الدكتور أحمد كامل،  المستشار الإعلامي والمتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن وزيرة الصحة  والسكان أصدرت تعليماتها باستدعاء جميع مديري المستشفيات والأطقم الطبية، حيث وجهت  وزيرة الصحة بتوفير جميع فصائل الدم وكميات إضافية من المستلزمات الطبية والأدوية  لدعم المستشفيات المتعاملة مع المصابين.​ وأضاف "كامل" أنه تم  إرسال 48 سيارة إسعاف وطواقم الإسعاف الخاصة برئاسة الدكتور رئيس هيئة الإسعاف، كما  تم تجهيز فريق انتشار سريع برئاسه الدكتور رئيس الرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة، جاهزة  للتحرك لدعم المستشفيات وفقا لتطورات الأحداث.​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

حمزة يروي تفاصيل انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة..ويؤكد : سيارة "دوبل  كابينة"








أوضح الناشط السياسي، ممدوح حمزة، إنه في تمام الساعة 6:25 صباحًا  توقفت سيارة "دوبل كابينة" أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة، ثم جاءت سيارة ملاكي سوداء  اللون بجانبها لتقل سائق الـ"دوبل كابينة".

وتابع كاشفا تفاصيل تفجير مديرية  أمن القاهرة، انطلقت السيارة السوداء وبها سائق الـ"دبل كابينة" الواقفة أمام  المديرية بدون سائق، وبعد دقيقتين انفجرت السيارة في مكانها، مؤكدًا حصلت على هذه  المعلومات من كاميرات دار الكتب، و أنها رصدت كل شيء بدقة فائقة.

الفجر  الاليكترونية


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*«محسوب»: «الانقلاب» يصنع الإرهاب بالانفجارات.. والشرطة لا يمكنها حماية  مقارها*








 قال الدكتور محمد محسوب، نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، إن «قوات أمن الانقلاب تحاصر  ميادين فارغة وتغلق طرقات ممتدة وتحمي قصورا ووزارات ولا يمكنها حماية مقاراتها؟  ومع ذلك يحتفل لها وبها؟».
 وأضاف «محسوب» في حسابه على «تويتر»، في سياق تعليقه على الانفجارات التي شهدتها  القاهرة والجيزة، صباح الجمعة: «ما يجري بمصر لا يختلف عما انتهجته الانقلابات  خلال20سنة.. عنف وقتل واتهام معارضيها بالإرهاب ومحاولة صناعته.. ولم يحمها ذلك من  السقوط».
 وكانت سيارة مُفخخة حاولت اقتحام مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة، في السادسة والنصف من  صباح الجمعة ما أسفر عن وقوع انفجار هائل بمحيط المديرية، أدى إلى مقتل 4 أشخاص  وإصابة 76 آخرين.
 كما انفجرت عبوة ناسفة قرب محطة مترو البحوث، بعد انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة،  أسفرت عن مقتل مجند وإصابة 9 آخرين، وشهد قسم الطالبية التفجير الثالث بعبوة ناسفة  أيضا دون أن يسفر عن سقوط ضحايا.
المصرى اليوم​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*ننفرد بنشر صور انتحارى مديرية أمن  القاهرة








*



​ *تنفرد "بوابة الوفد الإلكترونية" بنشر صور  الانتحارى المشتبه به تنفيذ الانفجار الذى وقع في محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، صباح  اليوم وأدى إلى مقتل أربعة أشخاص وإصابة 75 آخرين.*​ *وتظهر جثة الانتحارى بها آثار لوجود لحية،  وفى العقد الثالث من عمره.
وكانت جماعة "أنصار بيت المقدس"، أعلنت مسئوليتها عن  الانفجار.
وقالت الجماعة في تغريدة لها عبر موقع التدوينات القصيرة، "تويتر"،  اليوم الجمعة: "تم بحمد الله استهداف مديرية أمن القاهرة، أحد أوكار العمالة  والإجرام.. اللهم تقبل أخونا في عليين وليعلم جيش وشرطة الردة أننا ماضون بدك  معاقلكم".*​ ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*النور: توقيت انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة مريب..  وسيزيد من العنف في ذكرى 25 يناير*





​ ​ ​ ​ أكد الدكتور خالد علم الدين، عضو المجلس الرئاسي لحزب  النور السلفى، أن توقيت انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة مريب ويزيد من العنف في ذكري 25  يناير بين قوات الجيش والداخلية ومن يحتج في ذكري 25 يناير.​ و طالب علم الدين بعدم التسرع في توجيه الاتهامات  ومحاولة القبض علي المتهمين الحقيقيين وإجراء تحقيقات شفافة وبذل جهد كبير من  الداخلية ، لأنه ليس من مصلحة مصر أن تزداد الامور توتراً.​ وكان انفجارا كبيرا قد وقع أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة  في تمام السادسة والربع من صباح اليوم الجمعة 24 يناير 2014 عقب فض الكمين المتواجد  أمام المديرية، ونفذ العملية "انتحاري" قام بتفجير سيارة محملة بالمواد المتفجرة  سقط على أثرها قتلى ومصابون.​ وأعلنت وزارة الصحة منذ قليل عن وفاة 3 أشخاص وإصابة  50 آخرين ، بالإضافة إلى الخسائر المادية الفادحة.​ وتجمع الأهالى على الفور حول المديرية وأقاموا دروعا  بشرية لمنع دخول مثيري الشغب، كما ساهم الأهالى بمساعدة الشرطة ، فى استخراج الجثث  ونقل المصابين إلى سيارات الإسعاف، وسط ترديد هتافات ضد جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية ،  وتريد هتافات الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله.​ وتقوم أجهزة المفرقعات بوزارة الداخلية بتمشيط  المنطقة للعثور على متفجرات أخرى وإبطال مفعولها.​ البلد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

«بكار» عقب «تفجيرات الجمعة»: لن ينجح أعداء الوطن في  تركيعه​ ​ 



​ 
  قدّم نادر بكار، مساعد رئيس حزب النور لشؤون  الإعلام، التعازي لضحايا التفجيرات «الإرهابية» التي وقعت، صباح الجمعة. وكتب  «بكار»، في حسابه على «تويتر»: «خالص التعازي لضحايا التفجيرات الإرهابية، لن ينجح  أعداء الوطن في تركيعه أو ترويع أبنائه، وسنعبر هذه المرحلة بإذن الله شعبًا وجيشًا  وشرطة». ووقع انفجار هائل، صباح الجمعة، في محيط مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة بمنطقة  باب الخلق، ما أسفر عن مقتل 4 أشخاص وإصابة 76 آخرين، وفقًا لآخر تصريحات وزارة  الصحة. في السياق نفسه، قال مسؤول مركز الإعلام الأمني بوزارة الداخلية، إنه في  حوالي الساعة العاشرة صباح الجمعة، وقع انفجار محدود بإحدى لوحات الإعلانات بشارع  الهرم دائرة قسم شرطة الطالبية بمحافظة الجيزة، ولم ينجم عنه حدوث ثمة إصابات أو  تلفيات. وانتقلت قوات الحماية المدنية والمفرقعات، وبالفحص تبين أن الانفجار ناتج  عن عبوة محلية الصنع، وجار استكمال الفحص والوقوف على ملابسات الحادث. كما أعلن  مسؤول مركز الإعلام الأمني بوزارة الداخلية، صباح الجمعة، استشهاد مجند وإصابة 9 من  قوات الشرطة، إثر انفجار عبوة محلية الصنع بشارع التحرير بدائرة قسم شرطة الدقي.  وأوضح مسؤول مركز الإعلام الأمني أنه «في حوالي الساعة 9.45، صباح الجمعة 24 يناير  الجاري، وقع انفجار عبوة محلية الصنع بشارع التحرير دائرة قسم شرطة الدقي بمحافظة  الجيزة»، حسبما نشرت الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة الداخلية على «فيس بوك». وأضاف: «أسفر  ذلك عن استشهاد مجند وإصابة 9 من ضمن قوة الشرطة المكلفة لملاحظة الحالة بشارع  التحرير»، مشيرًا إلى انتقال قوات الحماية المدنية والمفرقعات، وجار فحص آثار  الحادث وكشف ملابساته، وستتم الموافاة تباعًا بالتفاصيل.

المصري  اليوم​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*نيابة أمن الدولة تحرز كاميرات مديرية أمن القاهرة  والمتحف الإسلامى*

​ 




​ ​ ​ حرزت نيابة أمن الدولة  كاميرات متحف الفن الإسلامى ومديرية أمن القاهرة، للتوصل لمرتكبى حادث التفجير الذى  أسفر عن مقتل 4 وإصابة 73 شخصا.​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*عاجل.. النائب العام يتوجه لمعاينة آثار تفجير  مديرية أمن القاهرة*



 ​ توجه المستشار هشام  بركات النائب العام يرافقه عدد كبير من قيادات النيابة العامة، إلى مقر مديرية أمن  القاهرة بمنطقة باب الخلق، للوقوف على اثار حادث التفجير الإرهابي الذي استهدف مبنى  المديرية وتسبب في وقوع أضرار جسيمة بالمبنى وعدد من المباني المحيطة  به.​ ​ ورافق النائب العام عدد  كبير من قيادات النيابة العامة يتقدمهم المستشار عادل السعيد النائب العام المساعد  رئيس المكتب الفني، والمستشار زكريا عبد العزيز عثمان المحامي العام الأول لنيابة  استئناف القاهرة، والمستشار أحمد العدلي رئيس مكتب التحفظ على الأموال بالنيابة  العامة، وعدد من المحامين العامين ورؤساء النيابة بالمكتب الفني للنائب  العام.​ ​ وجاء قرار النائب العام  بالتوجه إلى مسرح الحادث، حتى يباشر بنفسه عملية المعاينة وللإشراف على التحقيقات  في الحادث الإرهابي والتي تباشرها نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية برئاسة المستشار طارق  أبو زيد المحامي العام الأول للنيابة يعاونه 15 محققا بالنيابة العامة ونيابة أمن  الدولة العليا.​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*عائلة تنصب خيمة أمام  منزلها المنهار جراء تفجيرات "أمن القاهرة"*

​ 



​ ​ ​ ​ 
​ ​ ​ نصبت عائلة من المتضررين من حادث تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة، خيمة أمام منزلهم المنهار المجاور  لمديرية الأمن، ومعهم طفلة صغيرة أصيبت جراء الانفجار.

ومن ناحية أخرى، تم الدفع بسيارة  تابعة للصرف الصحي لشفط المياه من الحفرة التي نتجت عن التفجير، كما يواصل فريق  البحث الجنائي تفقد المكان للوقوف على أسباب الحادث.

يذكر أن انفجار وقع صباح اليوم بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة أسفر عن استشهاد 4 وإصابة 76  آخرين.​ البلد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

وزير الثقافة يكشف تفاصيل منفذي تفجير أمن القاهرة:  رجل قفز من سيارة دوبل كابينة واستقل أخرى سوداء وبعدها حدث  التفجير 







​ 




روى الدكتور صابر عرب، وزير الثقافة، تفاصيل الانفجار الإرهابى الذى وقع  بمديرية أمن القاهرة والذى رصدته كاميرات مبنى دار الكتب التراثية.
وقال عرب: فى  تمام الساعة السادسة وتسع وعشرون دقيقة صباح اليوم أبطأت سيارة "دوبل كابينة" من  سرعتها أمام مقر مديرية أمن القاهرة وقفز منها رجل واستقل سيارة خلفها سوداء وعقب  ذلك بدقيقتين تقريبا حدث الانفجار .
وأشار إلى هذا العمل الخسيس أثر فى دار  الكتب الوثائقية ومتحف الفن الإسلامى بالنسبة للتجهيزات الفنية وتهشيم بعض الشبابيك  لافتا إلى أن هناك لجانًا فنية تشكلت لحصر التلفيات .
وأكد أن هذا العمل  الإجرامى خسيس ويستهدف الوطن وثقافته ومستقبله والإرادة المصرية أكبر من تلك  الأعمال الدنيئة. 
​ ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس تعلن مسئوليتها عن تفجير  مديرية أمن القاهرة 
[YOUTUBE]gKXXVgnMzyo[/YOUTUBE]
​ *



*







*بثت  جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس تسجيلا صوتيا أعلنت فيه مسئوليتها عن تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة، وتوعدت فيه بمزيد من الأعمال الإرهابية والإجرامية.
كانت اللجنة  الإعلامية للجماعة قد نشرت، عبر حسابها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر، أنها توجه  خلاله عدة رسائل للمسلمين فى كل أنحاء العالم، وفى مصر بشكل خاص، قائلة: “بعد غزوة  مديرية أمن القاهرة الناجحة بفضل الله كلمة صوتية من إخوانكم بالجماعة يا أهل  مصر”.*
​ ​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

الأمن يغلق ”مترو البحوث” بعد العثور على قنبلة  بالمحطة​ ​ 



​ ​ أغلقت قوات الأمن محطة مترو البحوث، الآن، بعد العثور  على  قنبلة داخل محطة المترو،​ وانتشر الخبر بين  المواطنين داخل محطة المترو، بعد أن قامت إحدى الكلاب المدربة بتكسير زجاج إحدى  صناديق الإطفاء المنتشرة بالمحطة، ويقوم الأمن بفحص ما تم إخراجه، وهو ما أدى لخروج  المواطنين بسرعة وإغلاقها.​ النهار​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*بالصور.. وزير الثقافة يتفقد آثار الدمار بمبنى دار  الكتب بباب الخلق*





​ ​ ​ تفقد الدكتور محمد صابر  عرب، وزير الثقافة، مبنى دار الكتب والوثائق القومية، بمنطقة باب الخلق، بعد  التفجير الذى وقع اليوم، الجمعة، واستهدف مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة، ولحقت أضراره  بمبنى دار الوثائق.

وقال وزير الثقافة فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إن  الأضرار لحقت بالتجهيزات الفنية للمبنى بالكامل، ولم تؤثر على أساس المبنى  المعمارى، مشيرًا فى نفس السياق إلى ما لحق من أضرار بعدد أربع برديات، وسبع  مخطوطات تسربت إليها المياه بعدما تأثرت شبكة المياه من التفجير وغمرت بعض الأماكن،  وتأثرت المخطوطات نتيجة لتحطم زجاج فاترينات العرض.
هذا ويتواجد بمبنى دار الكتب  والوثائق القومية، بمنطقة باب الخلق، عدد من قيادات الوزارة التى لحقت بالوزير  بعدما وصل إلى مقر المبنى فى سيارته الخاصة لمتابعة الوضع.
وتفقد الأوضاع مع  وزير الثقافة كل من المهندس محمد أبو سعدة، رئيس قطاع مكتب وزير الثقافة، والدكتور  عبد الناصر حسن، رئيس دار الكتب والوثائق القومية، والعميد هشام فرج، رئيس الإدارة  المركزية بوزارة الثقافة.

















































​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

ننشر أسماء ضحايا تفجير مديرية الأمن.. الأدلة  الجنائية الجاني من بني سويف والسيارة المستخدمة مسروقة​ 



​ ​ أكد المستشسار طارق أبو  زيد، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب القاهرة، أن ضحايا حادث انفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة هم المجندون: خالد سمير عطية، توماس قصدى، ومحمد رشدى عبد  الشافى.

وأضاف، أن خبراء الأدلة الجنائية، قاموا برفع آثار الحادث وتم  التحفظ على السيارت المنفجرة وتبين أنها مسروقة من محافظة القليوبية، وأن الشخض  الذى كان يستقلها وارتكب الجريمة بها من محافظة بنى سويف، وتم تحديد شخصيته بعد  الرجوع إلى أجهزة الحاسب الآلى لمصحلة الأحوال المدنية.

وأكد أنه تم أخذ  عينات من بعض أقارب القتيل لإجراء تحليل الحامض النووى لهم للتأكد من شخصية  القتيل.

أضاف أنه تم إخلاء مديرية أمن القاهرة من جميع الضباط والمجندين  والموظفين خشية على أرواحهم واستهدافهم.
الاهرام​​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.ahram.org.eg/​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*تقرير لـ"الآثار": مساجد  أثرية بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة تأثرت بالانفجار..وفريق من الوزارة يجمع المقتنيات  المدمرة لترميمها*





​ ​ ​ ​ بتكليف من وزير  الآثار الدكتور محمد إبراهيم، يجرى الآن فريق الإسعافات  الأولية وإدارة الأزمات بوزارة الآثار أعمال الإنقاذ الأولية للآثار الأكثر تضررا  بالمتحف الإسلامى جراء الانفجار الإرهابى  الذى حدث صباح اليوم، الجمعة، أمام مبنى مديرية الأمن المواجه للمتحف بباب  الخلق.

وأكد الوزير أن فريق الإسعافات الأولية يعمل على تجميع الآثار  المتناثرة داخل فتارين العرض وبأروقة المتحف باستخدام أدوات من البلاستيك والإسفنج  والقماش المعالج تمهيدا لنقلها وإجراء أعمال الترميم اللازمة لمعالجتها.

كما  أكدت لجنة من قطاع الآثار الإسلامية التى كلفها وزير  الآثار بمعاينة الآثار الإسلامية المحيطة بمنطقة الحادث، تأثر  عدد من المبانى الأثرية من بينها مسجد أغا الحين ومسجد الأمين حسين وجامع البنات  وفاطمة الشقرا، وتمثلت فى تحطم الشبابيك الجصية والزجاجية والشخشيخة الزخرفية  والأبواب الخشبية.

من جانبه، قال اللواء محمد الشيخة، رئيس قطاع المشروعات،  إن الفنيين بالوزارة يجرون الآن الصيانة اللازمة للأبواب الخشبية الخارجية للمتحف  التى تأثرت بشدة جراء الحادث الإرهابى، لإعادة غلق المتحف وتأمينه لضمان عدم التسلل  داخله.​ البلد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الذكرى الثالثة لـ25 يناير..  احتفال برائحة الدم*
​ *



*​ ​ ​ *يأتي الاحتفال بذكرى ثورة 25 يناير، هذا  العام، برائحة الدم، وسط تفجيرات بدأت مقدماتها في مديرية أمن الدقهلية، مرورًا  بأقسام الشرطة والمنشآت الحيوية والمؤسسات العامة، وليس انتهاءً بالتفجير الأخير  لمديرية أمن القاهرة صباح اليوم الجمعة.
الرسالة الأخيرة التي وجهها الإرهابيون  قبيل ساعات من الاحتفال بذكرى الثورة المجيدة، يضع عددًا من علامات الاستفهام، حول  التوقيتات والأماكن المستهدفة، والمغزى من ورائها.
نعتقد بأن المقصود بحوادث  العنف والتفجيرات الأخيرة، هو توجيه رسالة للشعب مفادها، أن لا مكان آمنًا بمصر،  ولا مأمن من حوادث الإرهاب‏,‏ التي اتسعت رقعتها من شمال وجنوب سيناء‏,‏ وحتى  القاهرة والمحافظات.
ولعل حوادث الإرهاب الأخيرة أثبتت أن هناك خططًا شيطانية  لعدد من التنظيمات الإرهابية, لإسقاط الدولة المصرية, بدءا من إشعال موجة العنف  وزعزعة الاستقرار، ولم يجد هؤلاء الإرهابيون من سبيل إلى تحقيق أهدافهم الخبيثة،  سوى الاغتيالات والتفجيرات.
في هذا الوقت، هناك سؤال يطرح نفسه، حول كيفية  مواجهة الإرهاب الذي يطل برأسه من جديد، بعد أن كان الجميع يعتقد أنه تم القضاء  عليه في تسعينيات القرن الماضي.
إن خطر الإرهاب صار محدقًا, والمواجهة معه تحتاج  يقظة أمنية, ونشاطًا مكثفًا لأجهزة جمع المعلومات, لإجهاض محاولات التفجير  والاغتيالات قبل وقوعها، كما أن التعامل مع خطر الإرهاب يحتاج إلى فلسفة مختلفة  يمكن من خلالها منع وقوع الجريمة, وهي تختلف عن فلسفة الأمن العلاجي الذي تهتم به  الشرطة المصرية، وتعني الاهتمام بالقبض على الجناة بعد ارتكابهم الجريمة, ولا شك أن  اعتماد هذه الفلسفة كان يمكن أن يجنبنا كثيرًا من الحوادث الدامية.
رسالة  التفجير الأخيرة، موجهة بالأساس إلى الشعب المصري، لبث الذعر والخوف في نفوس الناس،  مفادها أن من يقومون بحمايتك لا يستطيعون حماية أنفسهم!.
لا تستطيع دولة في  العالم منع الجريمة بنسبة 100%, ولا شك أن أي جهاز أمني يبذل أقصى جهد للقيام بدوره  في ضوء الإمكانات المتاحة, لكن التصدي للإرهاب لا يجب أن يقتصر علي المواجهة  الأمنية فقط، إذ يجب العمل علي إعداد منظومة متكاملة لمواجهة الفكر المتطرف, من  خلال حل كل المشكلات الاقتصادية, التي تدفع البعض للانضمام للتنظيمات المتطرفة,  ونشر الإسلام الوسطي, والتصدي للأفكار المتطرفة, وترسيخ ثقافة الحوار الديمقراطي,  إضافة إلى الارتفاع بالمستوى الثقافي والاقتصادي لرجال الشرطة, مع ضرورة الاتجاه  لاستخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة.
كما يجب على أجهزة جمع المعلومات بذل الجهود  لإيقاف نزيف دخول الأسلحة إلى مصر عبر الحدود, والأنفاق في منطقة سيناء, وكشف مخازن  الأسلحة والذخيرة, واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيالها, وإصدار تشريعات عاجلة لتشديد  العقوبات على مرتكبي جرائم الإرهاب, ومن يحملون السلاح أو القائمين على  التحريض.*​ ​ ​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

«المفرقعات»: عبوة تفجير «أمن القاهرة» تزيد على نصف  طن​ ​ [YOUTUBE]v6o5NuKgF3I[/YOUTUBE] ​ ​ أعلن اللواء محمد شوقي، مدير إدارة المفرقعات بوزارة  الداخلية، أن زنة العبوة الناسفة التي تسببت في انفجار سيارة أمام مديرية  أمن القاهرة، اليوم الجمعة، تزيد على نصف طن متفجرات. ​ ​ وأضاف شوقي، لبرنامج "الحياة الآن" على قناة الحياة،  اليوم الجمعة: الشعب المصري لن يخشى الإرهاب بدليل نزوله بالآلاف أمام مديرية الأمن فور وقوع الحادث.​ ​ وأكد شوقي، أن الانفجار تسبب في انتشار أجزاء السيارة  المنفذة للحادث داخل مديرية الأمن بعد انفجارها، موضحا أن المواد المستخدمة في  التفجير، هي نفس المواد التي استخدمت في تفجير مديرية أمن الدقهلية، قبل نحو شهرين.​ ​ وكان انفجار وقع صباح اليوم الجمعة، في محيط مديرية  أمن القاهرة، وأدى إلى استشهاد أربعة  أشخاص وإصابة 47 آخرين.​ ​ ​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

أمين شرطة: كنت متواجدا مع مدير أمن القاهرة بالدور  الثالث أثناء الانفجار​ ​  [YOUTUBE]Mnkm2RkIx_E[/YOUTUBE]​ ​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ ​ قال أمين شرطة، أحد شهود العيان على التفجير الذى  شهدته مديرية أمن القاهرة، إن "التفجير حدث في الساعة السادسة والنصف، وإن سيارة  نصف نقل انفجرت أمام الباب الرئيسي للمديرية"، مشيرا إلى أنه كان متواجدا بالدور  الثالث مع مدير الأمن أثناء التفجير.

وأضاف أن شدة الانفجار أثرت على  الطوابق السبعة الخاصة بالمديرية، كما تأثر أيضا المتحف الإسلام​ ">​ البلد​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يناير 2014)

خبر مؤسف ومحزن 
ما ذنب الابرياء لماذا تقتلونننا 
ماذا فعلنا لكم 
انتم كلاب والكلاب افضل منكم
انتم لا يوجد عندكم ذمة ولا ضمير ولا دين
انتم ارهابيون جهلة متخلفون
ربنا ينتقم منكم


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

الكنيسة الارثوذكسية تدين الاعتداء الارهابي على مديرية امن  القاهرة




أدانت الكنيسة القبطية اﻻرثوذكسية اﻻعتداء الارهابي الغاشم على مديرية أمن  القاهرة واستهداف رجال الشرطة.

وقال القمص بولس حليم المتحدث باسم الكنيسة  الارثوذكسية في بيان له اليوم الجمعة "تتقدم الكنيسة بخالص التعازي الى أهالي شهداء  الوطن ، طالبين من الله أن يهبهم الصبر والسلوان ، وأن يتغمد شهداء الوطن بواسع  رحمته ، رافعين صلواتنا الى الله لينعم بالشفاء للمصابين".

وأضاف " نحن نعلم  أن الشر مصيره أن ينتهى ويضمحل ، ونثق أن يد الله تستطيع أن تحفظ بلادنا من هذه  الاعمال التى لا تحقق أى نتيجة بأى صورة من الصور ، ولكنها تترك ذكريات أليمة فى  ذاكرة الوطن ".

وتابع قائلا " لقد خلقنا الله وأراد أن نعيش فى سلام مع كل  البشر ، وترفع الكنيسة المصرية صلوات يومية من أجل أن يحفظ الله بلادنا العزيزة مصر  بكل ابنائها ومقدراتها ومنشاتها العامة ، وأن يمنح السلام والهدوء  لبلادنا".


الفجر الاليكترونية​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*رئاسة الجمهورية تنعى  شهداء تفجيرات اليوم وتتعهد بالقصاص للشهداء*

​​ 



​ ​ ​​ 



​​ ​​ أدانت رئاسة الجمهورية  بشدة التفجيرات التي شهدتها مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح اليوم، واسقطت شهداء ومصابين  جدد من أبناء الشعب.​​ وقالت إن مثل هذه الحوادث  الإرهابية، التي تستهدف كسر إرادة المصريين لن تؤدي إلا إلى توحد إرادتهم، وحرصهم  أكثر من أي وقت مضى على بلورة أهداف ثورتي 25 يناير و30 يونيو المجيدتين، لتزيد من  تصميم مصر دولة وشعبا على اجتثاث الارهاب من كافة ربوع البلاد، ومن اصرارها على  تنفيذ خارطة مستقبل الشعب المصري وارادته.​​ وأضاف البيان إن رئاسة  الجمهورية، من منطلق ثقتها في تلاحم كافة أبناء الوطن خلف مؤسسات الدولة تتعهد  بالقصاص لشهداء ومصابي هذه الحوادث الارهابية، وتؤكد انه سيعاقب أشد العقاب كل من  سولت له نفسه سواء بالتخطيط أو التمويل أو التحريض أو الاشتراك او التنفيذ، مشددة  على ان العبث بمقدرات هذا الوطن خط احمر لن يتم تجاوزه او حتى مجرد الاقتراب  منه.​​ وأكدت الرئاسة أن ان  الدولة المصرية، التي سبق لها ان دحرت الارهاب في تسعينات القرن الماضي ستدحره  مجددا وتجتثه من جذوره وستحارب القائمين عليه بلا هوادة، ولن تاخذها بهم شفقة او  رحمة، اولئك الذين تخلوا عن الوطن وابتعدوا عن صحيح الدين.​​ وأوضحت إن هذا الوطن امانة  في اعناقنا وهي امانة غالية ومسئولية جسيمة سنقوم بإذن الله بالوفاء بها، حفاظا على  مقدرات هذا الوطن وارواح ابناءه، ولن نتردد في اتخاذ ما يلزم من اجراءات استثنائية  للزود عن الوطن والحفاظ على ارواح ابناءه.​​ ونعت رئاسة الجمهورية  ابناء مصر الشهداء، وتتقدم لزويهم بخالص تعازيها، داعية المولى عز وجل ان يدخلهم  فسيح جناته، فإنها تؤكد ان مسيرة الوطن لن تتوقف مهما حاول المعتدون ومهما تآمر  الغادرون وأن الأمن المصري سيقف لهم بالمرصاد، يثأر لشهدائنا وجرحانا ويقتص ممن  ازهقوا ارواحهم ليفرض الاستقرار في مواجهة من يحاولون بث الرعب في نفوس أبناء هذا  الوطن الأبي .​​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

الرئاسة العبث بمقدرات هذا الوطن خط احمر لن يتم  تجاوزه أو الاقتراب منه​ 



​ ​ تدين رئاسة الجمهورية بشدة  التفجيرات التي شهدتها القاهرة صباح اليوم، واسقطت شهداء ومصابين جدد من أبناء  الشعب.   وأضافت خلال بيان لها منذ قليل : إن مثل هذه الحوادث الإرهابية، التي  تستهدف كسر إرادة المصريين لن تؤدي إلا إلى توحد إرادتهم، وحرصهم أكثر من أي وقت  مضى على بلورة أهداف ثورتي 25 يناير و30 يونيو المجيدتين، لتزيد من تصميم مصر دولة  وشعبا على اجتثاث الارهاب من كافة ربوع البلاد، ومن اصرارها على تنفيذ خارطة مستقبل  الشعب المصري وارادته.   إن رئاسة الجمهورية، ومن منطلق ثقتها في تلاحم كافة أبناء  الوطن خلف مؤسسات الدولة تتعهد بالقصاص لشهداء ومصابي هذه الحوادث الارهابية، وتؤكد  انه سيعاقب أشد العقاب كل من سولت له نفسه سواء بالتخطيط أو التمويل أو التحريض أو  الاشتراك او التنفيذ، مشددة على ان العبث بمقدرات هذا الوطن خط احمر لن يتم تجاوزه  او حتى مجرد الاقتراب منه.   إن رئاسة الجمهورية تؤكد ان الدولة المصرية، التي سبق  لها ان دحرت الارهاب في تسعينات القرن الماضي ستدحره مجددا وتجتثه من جذوره وستحارب  القائمين عليه بلا هوادة، ولن تاخذها بهم شفقة او رحمة، اولئك الذين تخلوا عن الوطن  وابتعدوا عن صحيح الدين.   إن هذا الوطن امانة في اعناقنا وهي امانة غالية ومسئولية  جسيمة سنقوم بإذن الله بالوفاء بها، حفاظا على مقدرات هذا الوطن وارواح ابناءه، ولن  نتردد في اتخاذ ما يلزم من اجراءات استثنائية للزود عن الوطن والحفاظ على ارواح  ابناءه.   وإذ تنعى رئاسة الجمهورية ابناء مصر الشهداء، وتتقدم لزويهم بخالص  تعازيها، داعية المولى عز وجل ان يدخلهم فسيح جناته، فإنها تؤكد ان مسيرة الوطن لن  تتوقف مهما حاول المعتدون ومهما تآمر الغادرون وأن الأمن المصري سيقف لهم بالمرصاد،  يثأر لشهدائنا وجرحانا ويقتص ممن ازهقوا ارواحهم ليفرض الاستقرار في مواجهة من  يحاولون بث الرعب في نفوس أبناء هذا الوطن الأبي. 

الفجر  ​​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*” أمن المنيا ” تلغى  الإجازات وترفع حالة الطوارىء لمواجهة أى أعمال عنف*





​​ ​​ 



​ ​ ​​ رفعت أجهزة الأمن بالمنيا  حالة التأهب والإستعداد القصوي لمواجهة إي أعمال عنف وشغب متوقعة من جماعة الإخوان  الارهابية اليوم الجمعة .​​ وعززت من تواجدها بمحيط  الأقسام والمنشأت العامة والحيوية والميادين والشوارع الرئيسية . ​​ وقالت مصادر أمنية أنه تم  إلغاء الأجازات والراحات لأجل غير مسمي ودفعت بالعديد من الجنود والتعزيزات بالنقاط  المرورية علي الطريق الزراعي والصحراوي الشرقي والغربي وتم توسيع دائرة الإشتباه  وتفتيش جميع السيارات القادمة من القري ومراكز المحافظة، والمتجهة الي مدينة المنيا  مضيفاً أن هناك إجراءات أخري للتعامل مع المسيرات والتظاهرات الإخوانية المتوقع  إنطلاقها عقب صلاة الجمعة .​​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تدين  الاعتداء الإرهابي على مديرية أمن القاهرة..وتؤكد:" الشر مصيره أن  ينتهى"*

​ 



​ ​ ​ ​ ​ 
​ ​ أدانت الكنيسة القبطية اأرثوذكسية اﻻعتداء الإرهابي  الغاشم على مديرية أمن القاهرة واستهداف  رجال الشرطة.

وقال القمص بولس حليم المتحدث باسم الكنيسة الارثوذكسية في  بيان له اليوم الجمعة "تتقدم الكنيسة بخالص التعازي الى أهالي شهداء الوطن ، طالبين  من الله أن يهبهم الصبر والسلوان ، وأن يتغمد شهداء الوطن بواسع رحمته ، رافعين  صلواتنا الى الله لينعم بالشفاء للمصابين".

وأضاف " نحن نعلم أن الشر مصيره  أن ينتهى ويضمحل ، ونثق أن يد الله تستطيع أن تحفظ بلادنا من هذه الأعمال التى لا  تحقق أى نتيجة بأى صورة من الصور ، ولكنها تترك ذكريات أليمة فى ذاكرة الوطن  ".

وتابع قائلا " لقد خلقنا الله وأراد أن نعيش فى سلام مع كل البشر ، وترفع  الكنيسة المصرية صلوات يومية من أجل أن يحفظ الله بلادنا العزيزة مصر بكل ابنائها  ومقدراتها ومنشآتها العامة ، وأن يمنح السلام والهدوء لبلادنا".​ البلد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

إبطال مفعول قنبلة ثانية بالقرب من محطة مترو  البحوث​

​ 
عثرت إدارة المفرقعات، على قنبلة ثانية بالقرب  من محطة مترو البحوث، وتمكنت من إبطال مفعولها، وذلك بعد ساعتين من انفجار قنبلة في  شارع التحرير بالدقي قرب محطة البحوث، وهو الحادث الذي أسفر عن مقتل مجند شرطة  وإصابة 8 آخرين.​ كانت قامت قوات الشرطة وإدارة المفرقعات، وفرضت عقب  التفجير الأول كردون أمني في المنطقة للبحث عن متفجرات أخرى.​ الدستور​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

تصدع المنازل المجاورة لمديرية القاهرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ​ [YOUTUBE]itikA2s_q6I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*مذيع الجزيرة يهذي: "المخابرات الحربية" قامت بالتفجيرات لإجهاض "الثورة ضد  السيسي"*









 أشار أحمد منصور، مقدم البرامج في شبكة قنوات  الجزيرة، والمنتمي لجماعة الإخوان، بأصابع الاتهام إلى المخابرات الحربية المصرية،  في الانفجارات في مصر صباح اليوم.
 وقال منصور، عبر حسابه الشخصي على "تويتر"، "السيسى  يستبق الثورة على انقلابه فى 25 يناير بتكرار سيناريو المنصورة وتفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة، كيف تجرى هذه التفجيرات رغم الأعداد الهائلة للأمن؟".
 وأضاف أن "الجهة الوحيدة فى مصر التي لديها القدرة  لعمل هذه التفجيرات وصناعة الفوضى والفتنة بين الشعب ومحاولة إجهاض الثورة ضد  السيسى، هى المخابرات الحربية".
الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*ننشر أسماء الشهداء المجندين فى تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة*





​ ​ تنشر "اليوم السابع"  أسماء المجندين الذين استشهدوا في حادث تفجير سيارة مفخخة أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة،  وذلك أثناء تواجدهم لتأمين محيط المديرية، وهم كل من
المجند خالد سمير  عطية
المجند توماس قصدى
المجند محمد رشدى عبد الشافى​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

صور من داخل مستشفى أحمد ماهر لمصابي  الحادث​ ​ ​  [YOUTUBE]UtWYL9zNb3k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*"الرئاسة" تدين التفجيرات الإرهابية.. وتؤكد: العبث بمقدرات هذا  الوطن خط أحمر*



 
​ ​ أدانت رئاسة الجمهورية، بشدة  التفجيرات التي شهدتها القاهرة صباح اليوم، وأسقطت شهداء ومصابين من أبناء  الشعب.​ وأضافت الرئاسة، فى بيان لها منذ  قليل، إن مثل هذه الحوادث الإرهابية، التي تستهدف كسر إرادة المصريين، لن تؤدي إلا  إلى توحد إرادتهم، وحرصهم أكثر من أي وقت مضى على بلورة أهداف ثورتي 25 يناير و30  يونيو المجيدتين، لتزيد من تصميم مصر دولة وشعبا على اجتثاث الإرهاب من كافة ربوع  البلاد، ومن إصرارها على تنفيذ خارطة مستقبل الشعب المصري وإرادته.​ وتابع البيان أن رئاسة الجمهورية، ومن  منطلق ثقتها في تلاحم كافة أبناء الوطن خلف مؤسسات الدولة تتعهد بالقصاص لشهداء  ومصابي هذه الحوادث الإرهابية، وتؤكد أنه سيعاقب أشد العقاب كل من سولت له نفسه  سواء بالتخطيط أو التمويل أو التحريض أو الاشتراك أو التنفيذ، مشددة على أن العبث  بمقدرات هذا الوطن خط أحمر لن يتم تجاوزه أو حتى مجرد الاقتراب منه.​ وأوضح البيان أن رئاسة الجمهورية تؤكد  أن الدولة المصرية، التي سبق لها أن دحرت الإرهاب في تسعينات القرن الماضي ستدحره  مجددا وتجتثه من جذوره وستحارب القائمين عليه بلا هوادة، ولن تأخذها بهم شفقة أو  رحمة، أولئك الذين تخلوا عن الوطن وابتعدوا عن صحيح الدين، وإن هذا الوطن أمانة في  أعناقنا وهي أمانة غالية ومسؤولية جسيمة سنقوم بإذن الله بالوفاء بها، حفاظا على  مقدرات هذا الوطن وأرواح أبنائه، ولن نتردد في اتخاذ ما يلزم من إجراءات استثنائية  للزود عن الوطن والحفاظ على أرواح أبنائه.​ وإذ تنعى رئاسة الجمهورية أبناء مصر  الشهداء، وتتقدم لزويهم بخالص تعازيها، داعية المولى عز وجل أن يدخلهم فسيح جناته،  فإنها تؤكد أن مسيرة الوطن لن تتوقف مهما حاول المعتدون ومهما تآمر الغادرون، وأن  الأمن المصري سيقف لهم بالمرصاد، يثأر لشهدائنا وجرحانا ويقتص ممن أزهقوا أرواحهم  ليفرض الاستقرار في مواجهة من يحاولون بث الرعب في نفوس أبناء هذا الوطن الأبي.​ الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

شاهد عيان يروى تفاصيل تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ​ ​ [YOUTUBE]aMYp6-hZ1Nc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*النيابة تنتقل لمستشفى الشرطة لسماع أقوال المصابين بتفجير أمن  القاهرة*





​ ​ ​ انتقل، منذ قليل، فريق  من النيابة العامة إلى مستشفى الشرطة بالعجوزة، وذلك لسماع أقوال المصابين فى حادث  تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة.​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*قوات الأمن تطلق الغاز على عناصرالإرهابية  بالعمرانية*





​ ​ أطلقت قوات الأمن منذ قليل قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع  على عناصر الإرهابية أثناء مرورهم بمسيرة بمنطقة العمرانية وذلك لتفريقهم طبقا  لقانون التظاهر.

في نفس السياق تقرفت عناصر الإرهابية بالشوارع الجانبية  وذلك بعد وصول قوات الأمن بشارع الثلاثيني بالعمرانية.

كانت المسيرة انطلقت  من أمام مسجد خاتم المرسلين بالعمرانية متجهة إلى مسجد الحسينات  بالعمرانية.

يذكر أن ما يسمى "بالتحالف الوطنى لدعم الشرعية" دعا أنصاره  بالنزول اليوم إلى كل الميادين والشوارع للمشاركة في تظاهرات اليوم تحت مسمى "جمعة  التحدى الثوى"، وذلك تزامنا مع اقتراب ذكرى ثورة الـ 25 من يناير.​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*ساويرس تعليقا على انفجار مديرية الأمن: بارك بلادنا واحمها من الخونة*






   أدان رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس، الانفجارات التى  شهدها الشارع المصري صباح اليوم، في محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة وفي محيط مترو  البحوث.

 وكتب ساويرس، عبر حسابه الخاص على "تويتر"، "يا رب  أنت المنتقم.. بارك بلادنا واحمها من الخونة والمجرمين".
الوطن​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

بينهم محمد وتوماس … البديل تنشر اسماء ضحايا “تفجير  “مديرية أمن القاهرة





​ 







حصرت  وزاره الداخليه اسماء المجندين الذين استشهدوا في حادث تفجير سيارة مفخخة أمام  مديرية أمن القاهرة وذلك أثناء تواجدهم لتأمين محيط المديرية وهم خالد سمير عطية ،  توماس قصدى ، محمد رشدى عبد الشافى ولم تتحدد بعد هوية الجثة الرابعة وهي  لمدني

البديل 
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*زوجة «الشاطر»: سجدت لله شكرًا بعد تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة*





​ ​ قالت عزة توفيق، زوجة خيرت الشاطر إنها «سجدت لله  شكرًا عند تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة»،  متوعدة قياداتالقوات المسلحة بالهجوم على  قوات الجيش بـ«20 ألف مجاهد على الحدود  المصرية»، في حال عدم عودة مرسي للحكم.

ونقلت صفحة «الشرطة المصرية» على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي، اليوم الجمعة، قولها: «سجدت لله شكر عند تفجير مديرية  أمن القاهرة وحذرت الجيش الخاين المصري من قبل أن لديكم ٧٢ ساعة ولم يستجب  ولدينا ٢٠ ألف مجاهد على الحدود والآن ٢٠ ساعة فقط لرجوع الإخوان للحكم أو ستصبح بركة دماء تدعى  مصر».​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

بكاء وعويل أهالى الشهداء بـ"أحمد  ماهر"
​ ​ 




​ تجمع عدد من أهالى الشهداء والمصابين الذين راحوا  ضحية التفجير الإرهابى بمديرية أمن القاهرة داخل مستشفى أحمد ماهر.
ودخل أهالى  الشهداء والمصابين فى حالة حزن وبكاء, مستنكرين هذا الحادث الغاشم .
يذكر أنه  وقع انفجار هائل اليوم بمديرية أمن القاهرة نتج عنه استشهاد 5 وإصابة 76 آخرين  .

شاهد الفيديو..


[YOUTUBE]xmWGvRBIR-c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*تمرد لـ"الإخوان" : رسالة إعتذاركم وصلت أيها  الإرهابيون*





​ 
القاهرة - (مصراوي) : حمل محمود بدر،  مؤسس حركة تمرد، جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الإنفجارات التي وقعت صباح اليوم فى مناطق  مختلفة بالقاهرة والجيزة، وأسفرت عن سقوط 5 قتلى و76 مصابا وفقا لاخر إحصائيات تم  إعلانها من وزارة الصحة. وقال بدر، عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل الإجتماعي  "فيسبوك"، صباح اليوم الجمعة، "طبعا بعد بيان الإعتذار لازم الجماعة تدينا هدية ..  رسالة اعتذاركم وصلت أيها الإرهابيون !!". و كان انفجاراً وقع صباح اليوم في محيط   مديرية أمن القاهرة و الذي أرجعته السلطات لانفجار سيارة مفخخة، بالإضافة إلى وقوع  إنفجارين أخرين بمنطقة البحوث وبجوار قسم الطالبية بالجيزة




​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*دعم الشرعية يزعم: الداخلية دبرت تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة لتشويهنا.. وعلاء صادق يتنبأ بالانفجار قبيل ساعات من تنفيذه*





​ ​ *دعم الشرعية يزعم:  الداخلية دبرت تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة لتشويهنا.. وعلاء صادق يتنبأ بالانفجار  قبيل ساعات من تنفيذه*
*

*
​ 

 *قيادات بتحالف دعم  الشرعية:*​ 
 *"الداخلية" هى من دبر انفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة*​ 
 *الداخلية تسعى لتشويهنا بكل  طريقة*​ 
 *التحالف يتجاهل الانفجار ويدعو للتظاهر عبر  "إسلام أون لاين"*​ 
 *علاء صادق يتوقع الانفجار قبل ساعات من  حدوثه*​
 *استهدفت جماعة أنصار بيت المقدس، تفجير  "مديرية أمن القاهرة" في تمام السادسة والنصف من صباح اليوم، الجمعة، وراح ضحية  الحادث حتى الآن 4 قتلى وحوالي 80 مصابا، ولم يمض وقت عقب إعلان "بيت المقدس"  مسئوليتها عن الحادث، إلا ووقع انفجار آخر في محطة مترو البحوث سقط فيه قتيل وعدد  من المصابين، كما وقع انفجار محدود آخر أمام قسم الطالبية بالهرم دون خسائر.
وفي  أول رد فعل له عقب التفجير الضخم بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، تجاهل تحالف دعم  الشرعية، الحادث، داعيا عبر موقعه الإلكتروني "إخوان أون لاين"، إلى التظاهر اليوم  تحت عنوان "جمعة التحدي الثوري"، رغم الانفجار الضخم الذي سقط فيه 4 قتلى وأصيب نحو  80 آخرين.
وقال التحالف، عبر الموقع الرسمي للإخوان "إخوان أون لاين": "التحالف  الوطني لدعم الشرعية ورفض الانقلاب يدعو لموجة ثورية متتالية ومتتابعة تبدأ اليوم  بجمعة التحدي الثوري".
بينما أشار المعلق الرياضي علاء صادق في تحديث له على  صفحته بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"، إلى تفجير محتمل قبل وقوع الحادث بنحو 5  ساعات، مع العلم أن الناقد الشهير معروف بمواقفه المؤيدة قلبا وقالبا لتنظيم  الإخوان المسلمين، وقال في تدوينته ليلة أمس: "تفجير المخابرات.. قبل 25 يناير  "لعبة مفقوسة"، لكن الببلاوي لم يحدد ميعادها هذه المرة".
وبالحوار المباشر مع  رموز تحالف دعم الشرعية، ألصق الدكتور خالد سعيد، القيادي بالجبهة السلفية وعضو  تحالف دعم الشرعية، الانفجار الذى وقع فى محيط مديرية أمن القاهرة فى ساعة مبكرة من  صباح اليوم، بوزارة الداخلية، مؤكدا أنها "من دبر هذا الانفجار لتزيد من تشويه  تحالف دعم الشرعية بعد أن تنسب التهمة له ولأنصار الرئيس المعزول محمد  مرسي".
وقال سعيد، في تصريح خاص لـ"صدى البلد"، إن "الهدف من التفجير هو الإطاحة  بالمزيد من الإسلاميين وتشويه صورتهم أمام الشارع المصري وخلق الفتن ضدهم"، لافتا  إلى أن "وزارة الداخلية تمعن في ظلمها لتحالف دعم الشرعية".
وأضاف أن "مخطط  التحالف السلفي وجميع التيارات الإسلامية اليوم وفى ذكرى 25 يناير هو النزول للشارع  دون استخدام أو إحداث العنف.
بينما قال محمد أبو سمرة، الأمين العام للحزب  الإسلامي، الذراع السياسية للجهاد، إن "عملية التفجير التي وقعت بمديرية أمن  القاهرة صباح اليوم، الجمعة، مرفوضة من كل الأحزاب الإسلامية"، واصفا إياها بأنها  "عملية مشبوهة".
وأضاف أبو سمرة، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"صدى البلد"، أن "هناك  احتمالين لتلك الواقعة، الأول أن تكون مفتعلة من الجانب الأمني لخلق قوى مضادة في  الشارع تجاه مظاهرات الإسلاميين اليوم، والثاني أن تكون الجماعات الإسلامية  المتشددة مثل بيت المقدس قررت أن تحول مظاهرات اليوم لمواجهات دموية".
ولفت إلى  أن "الأحداث التي وقعت بالأمس وصور مقتل الطالب الجامعي بالإسكندرية أثارت الغضب  لدى الكثيرين".
وتابع: "في كل الأحوال هذه بداية غير مبشرة لمظاهراتنا وليست في  صالحنا".
وأكد أبو سمرة أن "الأسلوب الذى تمت به العملية التفجيرية ليس أسلوب  الجهاديين".*



​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*مفاجأة الشخص المتفحم ليس هو الأنتخارى ..والأهرام الكندى تنشر  صور براميل المتفجرات ببورسعيد .*



 ​ ​ الأهرام الجديد الكندى
أكد المستشار إسماعيل حفيظ مدير نيابة  حوادث جنوب القاهرة أن التحقيقات الأولية ونتائج الأدلة الجنائية كشفت أن جثة الشخص  المتفحمة والتى تم العثور عليها بجوار السيارة المفخخة ليس لها صلة بعملية التفجير  التى تمت، وأنه تم تحديد شخصية صاحب الجثة وتبين أنه من محافظة بنى سويف.
وكشف  التحقيقات الأولية، أن صاحب الجثة المتفحمة كان يمر بالمصادفة فى هذا التوقيت، كما  كشفت التحقيقات والمعاينة الأولية لمكان الحادث أن عملية التفجير تمت عن بُعد  باستخدام جهاز ريموت كنترول.
وأفادت التحققات، أن وراء الحادث أكثر من ثلاث  أشخاص استقلوا سيارة “لانسر” كانت تسير خلف السيارة المفخخة وفور ترك السيارة أمام  مبنى مديرية الأمن استقلوا السيارة الأخرى وقاموا بعملية التفجير وفروا  هاربين.
على الجانب الأخر تنشر جريدة الأهرام الكندى صور البراميل المليئة  بالمتفجرات والتى استطاع الأمن من ابطال مفعولها بمحافظة بورسعيد حيث كانت تحتوى  السيارة على 750 كيلو متفجرات بحي الضواحي
وبالفحص تبين ايضا بأن السيارة موصلة  بهاتف محمول و15 برميل شديد الانفجار لاحتوائه على 750 كيلو​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*جامعة الدول العربية تدعم مصر في معركتها ضد الإرهاب*







 أدان الدكتور نبيل العربي الأمين العام لجامعة  الدول العربية بشدة العملية الإرهابية التي وقعت بمحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح  اليوم، وراح ضحيتها ٤ قتلى وعشرات المصابين.

 وأكد "العربي"، فى بيان صدر عن الأمانة العامة  للجامعة، ضرورة توقيع أقصى عقوبة على جميع الضالعين في هذه الجريمة النكراء، سواء  مرتكبيها أو المخططين لها أو المحرضين عليها.
 كما أكد ثقته في أن هذه الجريمة الإرهابية لن تعرقل  مسيرة الشعب المصري نحو نظام ديمقراطي يعيش في إطاره جميع المصريين في حرية وعدالة  وكرامة إنسانية.
 وتوجه الدكتور نبيل العربي إلى الشعب المصري بخالص  العزاء في شهداء هذا العمل الجبان، مؤكدا أن جامعة الدول العربية تدعم مصر في  معركتها ضد الإرهاب وضد القوى التي تقف وراءه.

 المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.elwatannews.com/


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

عاجل من المتحدث العسكرى للقوات المسلحة واول رد فعل  بعد انفجار اليوم







تنعى  القوات المسلحة ببالغ الحزن والأسى شهداء الوطن الأبرار من رجال وزارة الداخلية  والمواطنين الأبرياء ، الذين نالوا الشهادة ، نتيجة عملية جبانة لجماعات الظلام  والإرهاب الأسود والتى استهدفت منشآت حيوية وشرطية صباح اليوم ... ونتقدم جميعًا [  قادة - ضباط - ضباط صف - جنود ] بخالص التعازى والمواساة لأسر الشهداء ، داعين الله  عز وجل أن يتغمدهم بواسع الرحمة والمغفرة ، وأن يلهم ذويهم الصبر والسلوان ،  وتمنياتنا للمصابين بالشفاء العاجل .

تؤكد القوات المسلحة إن عمليات الخسة  والغدر التى تقوم بها مجموعات إرهابية متطرفة ، استحلت دماء المصريين ، واتخذت من  العنف المسلح منهجاً ووسيلة لتحقيق أغراضها الخبيثة ، تستهدف بث الخوف والرعب فى  قلوب شعبنا العظيم ، حتى تمنعه من إستكمال إستحقاقات خارطة المستقبل ، وتعوق مسيرته  نحو بناء الوطن وتنميته .

وليعلم دعاة الإرهاب والتخريب أن محاولاتهم  الخسيسة لن تزيد المصريين إلا إصراراً وتماسكاً وإصطفافاً وطنيا وتلاحما بين الشعب  ومختلف أجهزة الدولة ، فى مواجهتهم ، والقوات المسلحة تعاهد شعب مصر العظيم ،  بمواجهة الارهاب الأسود بكل ماتملكه من قوة حتى تنجح فى استئصال جذوره من مصر ،  وتنعم البلاد بالأمن والاستقرار .

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها العظيم وسدد على طريق  الحق خطاها 

​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

ادانات تفجير القاهرة: الرئاسة الفلسطينية ودولة  الامارات تدينان التفجيرات الارهابية صباح اليوم




​ 


رام الله - دنيا الوطن
أدانت الرئاسة،  اليوم الجمعة، التفجيرات الإرهابية التي استهدفت عدة مواقع في العاصمة المصرية  القاهرة، وأسفرت عن سقوط 5 ضحايا وأكثر من 60 جريحا.

وأكدت الرئاسة وقوف  شعبنا الفلسطيني إلى جانب الشعب المصري العظيم وقيادته الوطنية، معبرة عن ثقتها  بقدرة الشقيقة الكبرى مصر على العبور سريعا نحو الأمن والاستقرار، واستعادة مكانتها  ودورها القومي الطليعي.

الإمارات تدين
أدان الشيخ عبد الله بن زايد آل  نهيان وزير الخارجية الإماراتى بشدة التفجيرات الإرهابية التي وقعت اليوم في  القاهرة.
وقال الوزير - فى تصريحات له نقلتها وكالة الأنباء الإماراتية اليوم  الجمعة - إن هذا العمل الإجرامي محاولة لزعزعة أمن واستقرار مصر، معربا عن تضامن  الإمارات العربية المتحدة مع الحكومة المصرية ووقوفها إلى جانبها في مواجهة التطرف  والإرهاب.
ودعا مختلف الدول التي تعارض الإرهاب إلى أن تترجم هذا الموقف قولا  وعملا وأن تقف إلى جانب الحكومة المصرية وتتضامن معها في مواجهة التنظيم الإرهابي  والتصدي للأفكار التي يستند إليها ويدعو لها.
وأكد الشيخ عبد الله أن استمرار  التنظيم الإرهابي في تنفيذ عمليات القتل والترويع والإرهاب في مصر يقتضي من الجميع  العمل الحاسم والسريع للقضاء على هذه الممارسات الإرهابية الاجرامية والتي تستخدم  الاسلام الحنيف مبررا لأنشطتها وأعمالها الإجرامية، والإسلام والمسلمون منها  براء.
وأعرب عن تعازيه للحكومة المصرية ولأسر الضحايا وعن تمنياته بالشفاء  العاجل للجرحى والمصابين.​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

مواطن يبكى بعد تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة.. وضابط  يطمئنه: "مفيش جماعة تغلب بلد"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ​ ​ [YOUTUBE]bknf3ybyjjU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*+18 شاهد: أول فيديو لإنتحاري  القاهرة بعد تفجير نفسه وقتل 4 مواطنين*
​ *



*​ *رام الله - دنيا الوطن
نشرت صحيفة الوطن  المصرية فيديو أفادت أنه لجثة الانتحاري الذي فجر نفسه صباح اليوم أمام مديرية أمن  القاهرة وأسفر عن مقتل 4 مصريين واصابة أكثر من 75 آخرين بجروح متفاوتة.

..  يمنع ضعاف القلوب والأطفال من المشاهدة*​ ​ [YOUTUBE]xYskYwilrJM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

شاهد سقوط منزل وإصابة طفلة فى تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ [YOUTUBE]rrZSlEEv2gs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

اول رد فعل من الكويت بعد انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة​ 


 ​ الكويت تدين حوادث التفجير الإرهابية  بالقاهرة
  أعربت الكويت عن إدانتها واستنكارها الشديدين لحوادث التفجير  الإرهابي التي تعرضت لها مدينة القاهرة، اليوم الجمعة، وأسفرت عن مقتل وجرح العشرات  من الأبرياء. وقال مصدر مسئول، في وزارة الخارجية الكويتية، إن هذا العمل الإرهابي  البغيض الذي استهدف أمن واستقرار جمهورية مصر العربية الشقيقة وترويع الآمنين فيها  يتنافى مع جميع القيم والمبادئ السماوية وتجرمه القوانين. ودعا المصدر المصريين إلى  رص الصفوف والوحدة لتفويت الفرصة على من يتربص بهم وببلادهم السوء، مجددًا موقف  دولة الكويت الثابت في إدانة الإرهاب أيًا كان شكله أو نوعه ودعوة المجتمع الدولي  إلى مضاعفة الجهود للقضاء عليه. واختتم المصدر تصريحه بالإعراب عن خالص العزاء  وصادق المواساة لأسر الضحايا، متضرعًا إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يمن على الجرحى  بالشفاء العاجل وأن يحفظ لمصر الشقيقة أمنها استقرارها.



​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*أقوى تعليق من فاطمة ناعوت عقب تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة*



 ​ 
 قالت الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت إن "الانفجار الذى وقع فى محيط مديرية أمن  القاهرة فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم، الجمعة، بسبب الخائن "مرسي" - بحسب وصفها في  إشارة إلى الرئيس المعزول- الذي ينصر جماعته الإرهابية ليظل الدمع في كل بيت مصري  بدون ارتكاب جريمة".

وأضافت ناعوت، في تصريح خاص لـ"صدى البلد"، أن "تاريخ  الإخوان الأسود مليء بالأعمال القبيحة البعيدة عن معنى الوطنية لصالح الرغبات  الصهيونية والأمريكية".

ووجهت رسالة إلى الشعب المصري: "ما يحدث الآن هو ثمن  صعب يجب أن ندفعه لتعود مصر إلينا بعد أن انتخبنا رد السجون".

وكان انفجار  كبير وقع أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة في تمام السادسة والربع من صباح اليوم، الجمعة 24  يناير 2014، عقب فض الكمين المتواجد أمام المديرية، ونفذ العملية "انتحاري" فجر  سيارة محملة بالمواد المتفجرة سقط على أثرها 4 قتلى ونحو 80 مصابا حتى الآن.
البلد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*زوجة خيرت الشاطر: سجدت لله شكرًا عند تفجير مديرية  أمن القاهرة*

 [YOUTUBE]WuKvski2ZPQ[/YOUTUBE]​ 
​ ​ ​ قالت قناة الحياة، أن زوجة نائب مرشد الإخوان، خيرت  الشاطر، والمسجون حاليا، سجدت لله شكرًا عندما سمعت عن خبر تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة.​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

التحقيقات المبدئية في تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة:انتحاري نفذ  العملية الإرهابية بواسطة سيارة مفخخة.. وتحليل الـDNA يكشف هويته.. والإنفجار دمر  واجهة المبني وأثر علي مباني مجاورة وترك حفرة عميقة



​ 
كشفت التحقيقات الأولية التي بدأتها النيابة العامة بناءاً علي  تكليف النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات، في حادث التفجير الإرهابي الذي استهدف  مبني مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح اليوم الجمعة، عن أن شخص انتحاري كان يستقل سيارة  مفخخة بواسطة عبوات ناسفة يقف وراء العملية، بعد أن حاول اختراق الحواجز الأمنية  أمام بوابة مبني مديرية الأمن.

وقالت وزارة الداخلية في الإخطار الذي أرسلته  إلي النيابة العامة، أن التفجير وقع في تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف من صباح اليوم  الجمعة، وأسفر عن إستشهاد مجند3 وإصابة 51 أخرين، عندما قام انتحاري يقود سيارة  مفخخة بالتوجه صوب مدخل مبني مديرية أمن القاهرة، وإقترابه من الحواجز الخرسانية  التأمينية فجر السيارة المفخخة.

وأكدت المعاينة الأولية التي قام بها فريق  النيابة العامة بأن العملية الإرهابية نتج عنها تدمير واجهة مبني مديرية الأمن،  ومبني متحف الفن الإسلامي، فضلاً عن تأثر عدد من المحالات والمباني المحيطة بمكان  الحادث، وأن الموجة التفجيرية أحدث فجوة كبيرة بالأرض وخلف أضراراً بالغة بمبنى  مديرية الأمن، امتدت للمبانى المجاورة ونوافذها.

ورجحت المعاينة أن تكون  الحفرة العميقة التي خلفها التفجير أمام مدخل مديرية الأمن، هى نقطة بداية  الانفجار، وأن الحطام الذى خلفه الانفجار بجوار تلك الحفرة يعود إلي السيارة  المفخخة المستخدمة.

كما أمر النائب العام بانتداب خبراء المفرقعات والمعمل  الجنائى بالأدلة الجنائية لرفع الآثار والأدلة، التى خلفها الانفجار الذى استهدف  مبنى مديرية الأمن، وفحصها وإعداد التقرير الفنى بها، وتحديد نوعية المتفجرات  والمواد المستخدمة فى الحادث الإرهابى، وتسليم جهات التحقيق تقرير مبدئى بما توصلوا  إليه بعد تحليل العينات.

وقالت مصادر قضائية مطلعة بأنه تم تكليف مصلحة الطب  الشرعي بتحليل عينات من الأسلاء التي عثر عليها بمحيط مبني مديرية الأمن، ويرجح  رجوعها إلي جثمان الانتحاري الذي نفذ العملية، لإجراء تحليل DNA عليها بهدف تحديد  هويته للوصول إلي معلومات حول الجهة المتورطة في العملية الإرهابية.


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*تحقيقات النيابة:*
*الجثة المتفحمة ليس لها صلة بتفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة*
*وتكشف:*
*الانفجار تم عن طريق "الريموت كنترول"*
*والمتهمون أكثر من 3 أشخاص *
*تركوا سيارة نصف نقل مفخخة أمام المديرية واستقلوا أخرى*​ 
*الجمعة، 24 يناير 2014 ​*



*انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة​*​*كتب أحمد إسماعيل​**فجرت نيابة جنوب القاهرة مفاجاة حيث أكدت أن الجثة المتفحمة ليست لمرتكبى الحادث وأنها لمواطن من بنى سويف، وأن مرتكبى الحادث أكثر من 3 أشخاص يستقلون سيارة نصف نقل وقبل عملية التفجير تركوا السيارة واستقلوا سيارة أخرى كانت خلف السيارة المفخخة وفروا هاربين.
وأكد المستشار إسماعيل حفيظ، مدير نيابة حوادث جنوب القاهرة أن التحقيقات الأولية ونتائج الأدلة الجنائية كشفت أن جثة الشخص المتفحمة، والتى تم العثور عليها بجوار السيارة المفخخة ليس لها صلة بعملية التفجير التى تمت وأنه تم تحديد شخصية صاحب الجثة وتبين أنه من محافظة بنى سويف.
وكشفت التحقيقات الأولية أن صاحب الجثة المتفحمة كان يمر بالمصادفة فى هذا التوقيت، كما كشفت التحقيقات والمعاينة الأولية لمكان الحادث أن عملية التفجير تمت عن بعد باستخدام جهاز ريموت كنترول، وأن وراء الحادث أكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص استقلوا سيارة لانسر كانت تسير خلف السيارة المفخخة وفور ترك السيارة أمام مبنى مديرية الأمن استقلوا السيارة الأخرى وقاموا بعملية التفجير وفروا هاربين، ومن المتوقع أن تستمع النيابة لعدد من قيادات مديرية أمن القاهرة.
كانت قد قررت نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية بإشراف المستشار طارق أبوزيد، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب القاهرة التحفظ على كاميرات المراقبة الخاصة بالمتحف الفن الإسلامى ومديرية أمن القاهرة، وتفريغها بمعرفة الجهات المختصة للوصول إلى المتورطين فى حادث الإرهابى الذى استهدف مديرية أمن القاهرة، حيث تحفظت النيابة على 6 كاميرات مراقبة خاصة بالمتحف الفن الإسلامى والذى كشفت إحدى الكاميرات أنه فى تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف أبطأت سيارة "دوبل" بيضاء أمام مقر مديرية أمن القاهرة، وكان وراؤها سيارة "لانسر" غامقة اللون، ونزل سائق السيارة الأولى واستقل الثانية (لانسر)، وبعد دقيقتين حدث الانفجار، ومازال تفريغ باقى الفيديوهات جاريا.
وكشفت المعاينة الأولية للمتحف عن وجود تلفيات فى القطع الأثرية المتواجدة فى الجهة الأمامية للمتحف، وتهشم فى بعض الجدران للمتحف، حيث تم نقل جميع القطع الأثرية التى تعرضت للتلف وكذلك جميع الآثار والأوراق الخاصة بالمتحف إلى مكان آمن.
وأشارت التحقيقات الأولية أن المصابين 5 مدنيين و21 مجندا و12 فرد شرطة وضابطان والذين تم استقبالهم فى المستشفيات السيد جلال ، والحسين الجامعى ، وقصر العينى ، وأحمد ماهر، مستشفى الجمهورية والذين جارى سؤالهم بمعرفة فريق من محققى نيابات جنوب القاهرة ممن تسمح حالتهم الصحية، كما صرحت النيابة بدفن كلا من المجندين خالد سمير عطية، توماس قصدى، ومحمد رشدى عبد الشافى.
كان قد انتقل المستشار طارق أبو زيد، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب القاهرة الكلية، على رأس فريق من محققي النيابة، إلى مقر مديرية أمن القاهرة، للوقوف على آثار التفجير الإرهابى الذى استهدف المديرية وتسبب فى وقوع تلفيات كبيرة في المبنى وعدد كبير من المبانى المحيطة بها، ومعرفة طبيعة العبوة الناسفة التى استخدمت فيه، والتى تشير المعلومات الأولية إلى أن التفجير وقع جراء سيارة ملغومة استهدفت مبنى المديرية.
وأمر المستشار طارق أبو زيد، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات جنوب القاهرة بسرعة تحريات الأمن الوطنى حول واقعة استهداف وتفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة، للوقوف على أسباب التفجير الإرهابي الذى استهدف المديرية، كما صرح بدفن جثث المتوفين عقب إعداد التقرير الطب الشرعى الخاص بهم لمعرفة أسباب الوفاة.
وأمرت النيابة أيضا بندب خبراء مصلحة الأدلة الجنائية "قسم المفرقعات" وذلك لرفع الآثار الفنية للحادث والانفجار، وتحديد نطاق الموجة الانفجارية، وطبيعة المواد المستخدمة في صنع العبوة الناسفة التى تسببت فى وقوع الانفجار، وبيان التلفيات التى أسفر عنها التفجير وما ترتب عليه من أضرار.
كما أمر المستشار أبو زيد بأن يتوجه جانب من فريق محققى النيابة لسؤال المصابين - ممن تسمح حالتهم وذلك بمستشفيات أحمد ماهر وسيد جلال والحسين الجامعى - حول معلوماتهم ومشاهداتهم للحادث.. حيث أسفر التفجير الإرهابى عن مقتل 4 أشخاص وإصابة 51 آخرين حتى الآن.

*


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*بالصور*
*تدمير مقتنيات متحف الفن الإسلامى*
*الترميم يتجاوز المائة مليون جنيه*
*تلف قطع نادرة منها إبريق مروان ومحراب رقية والسقف المعلق*
*"الآثار":*

 * التدمير طال المبنى نفسه*
*والأثريون:"ربنا يعوض علينا"*​ 
*الجمعة، 24 يناير 2014 ​*



*متحف الفن الإسلامى بعد تدميره​*​*كتبت دينا عبد العليم​**كارثة تعرض لها متحف الفن الإسلامى بباب الخلق، والذى يقع أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة مباشرة، حيث دمر المتحف بالكامل نتيجة العدوان الإرهابى على مبنى المديرية، وقد أكد الدكتور محمد إبراهيم، وزير الآثار أن تكلفة ترميم مبنى المتحف نفسه الأثرى الذى تجاوز عمره الـ 111 عاما، بالإضافة إلى ترميم مقتنيات المتحف ستتجاوز المائة مليون جنيه موضحا أن تطوير المتحف ونقل المقتنيات إليه قد تكلف منذ سنوات 107 مليون جنيه، واليوم هو يحتاج لأضعاف هذا المبلغ لإعادة ترميم المبنى ومقتنياته التى دمرت بالكامل، موضحا أن واجهة المتحف تم تدميرها بالإضافة إلى سقوط الجدران والأسقف من الداخل ومن بينهم السقف المعلق الأثرى، بالإضافة إلى تلف معظم القطع الأثرية والتى من بينها قطع نادرة جدا أهمها المحراب الخشبى النادر للسيدة رقية الذى يعود للعصر الفاطمى، ومشكوات السلطان حسن العصر المملوكى، وإبريق عبد الملك بن مروان من العصر الأموى.











** وفور وقوع الحادث توجه الدكتور محمد إبراهيم، إلى مبنى المتحف للوقوف على الحدث وكلف إبراهيم فريق الإسعافات الأولية وإدارة الأزمات بوزارة الآثار بأعمال الإنقاذ الأولية للآثار الأكثر تضررا بالمتحف، وتجميع الآثار المتناثرة داخل فتارين العرض وبأروقة المتحف باستخدام أدوات من البلاستيك والأسفنج والقماش المعالج تمهيدا لنقلها وإجراء أعمال الترميم اللازمة لمعالجتها، موضحا أن جميع مقتنيات المتحف سيتم نقلها لترميمها خارج المتحف أثناء عملية ترميم مبنى المتحف نفسه، وذلك بعد أن انتهى المعمل الجنائى من معاينة المتحف وتقدير حجم الأضرار الأولية والتى كانت معظمها فى الجهة الشرقية من المتحف، هى تحطم لمعظم ديكورات المتحف الداخلية وتساقط الأسقف.*​* 





** كما عقد إبراهيم مباحثات مع المهندس إبراهيم محلب وزير الإسكان والدكتور جلال مصطفى سعيد أسفرت على اتفاق بتشكيل لجان من وزارة الإسكان والآثار لتقدير التلفيات وإمكانيات إعادة مبنى متحف الفن الإسلامى إلى ما كان عليه قبل هذا التدمير الغاشم، كما أكدت لجنة من قطاع الآثار الإسلامية التى كلفها وزير الآثار بمعاينة الآثار الإسلامية المحيطة بمنطقة الحادث تأثر عدد من المبانى الأثرية من بينها مسجد اغالحين ومسجد الأمين حسين وجامع البنات وفاطمة الشقرا تمثلت فى تحطم الشبابيك الجصية والزجاجية والشخشيخة الزخرفية, والأبواب الخشبية. *​* 





** بينما صرح أحمد شرف، رئيس قطاع المتاحف بوزارة الآثار، بأن النتائج الأولية لخسائر متحف الفن الإسلامى تشير إلى تلف وتدمير حوالى خمسين قطعة منها بعض القطع النادرة، مؤكدا أنه لم يتم حتى الآن الاستقرار على المكان الذى سيتم نقل مقتنيات المتحف إليه لترميمها، مؤكدا أن مبنى المتحف الأثرى أيضا سيخضع لعملية ترميم بعد تدمير جدرانه وأسقفه نتيجة الحادث الإرهابى.*​* 





** بينما قال اللواء محمد الشيخة، رئيس قطاع المشروعات، إن الفنيين بالوزارة يجرون الآن الصيانة اللازمة للأبواب الخشبية الخارجية للمتحف التى تأثرت بشدة جراء الحادث الإرهابى لإعادة غلق المتحف وتأمينه لضمانة عدم التسلل داخله.*​* 





** ووصف صلاح الهادى أمين عام نقابة الأثريين ما تعرض له متحف الفن الإسلامى بالكارثة الحضارية، وأن نقابة الأثريين تستنكر التفجيرات التى نتج عنها تدميره بالكامل، حيث سقط السقف المعلق الأثرى، والوجهة الخارجية للمتحف بالكامل، وبعضال قطع الأثرية فى الساحة بالإضافة إلى تدمير عدد كبير من القطع النادرة بالمتحف.*​* 





** كما أدانت جمعية رعاية حقوق العاملين والخريجين وحماية آثار مصر الحادث الإرهابى الأثيم الذى تعرضت له مديرة أمن القاهرة ومتحف الفن الإسلامى الذى امتدت يده لتريق دماء الأبرياء وتدمر حضارة هى ملك للإنسانية والتى تعتبر جريمة بشعة فى حق الإنسانية ونتقدم بخالص التعازى لشهداء هذا الحادث الأليم ونتمنى الشفاء العاجل للمصابين ونطالب الحكومة بتقديم الجناة على وجه السرعة للعدالة.*​* 










*​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*قال الدكتور حازم الببلاوي رئيس الوزراء ان الدوله ستتخذ كل ما لديها لحمايته شعب مصر من الإرهاب الغادر وقال لن يفلت احد من العقاب بعد هذه الجريمة الإرهابية التى حدثت اليوم.*
*واضاف الببلاوى فى تصريحات له عقب وصوله من سويسرا ان مثل هذه الاحداث الإرهابية لن تزيدنا الا قوة وتصميما علي المضي قدما فى الطريق الذي اخترناه وهو طريق الحرية والكرامة وحقوق الانسان ولم يوفقنا شيء عن تحقيق ذلك .*
​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول، أن وزارة الداخلية أصدرت تعليمات لجميع مديريات الأمن على مستوى الجمهورية بإغلاق الطرق المناطق المحيطة من المديريات، لمنع حدوث أعمال عنف بالقرب منها، وتكليف الإدارة العامة للمرور بمخلف المحافظات بتوفير طرق مرورية للحفاظ على سيولة حركة المرور، وذلك بعد رصد مخطط إرهابى لاستهداف مديريات الأمن.*
*كما أكد المصدر أن وزارة الداخلية أعلنت حالة الاستنفار الأمنى على مستوى الجمهورية وتكثيف الأمكنة عن طريق الكمائن الثابتة والمتحركة تحسبا لوقوع أعمال شغب أخرى خلال احتفالات ذكرى ثورة 25 يناير.*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

طائرات حربية تحلق فوق القاهرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ​ 

حلقت طائرات فوق ميدان التحرير وذلك لتفقد الحالة الامنية للميدان  فيما ساد حالة من الهدوء بمحيط وسط البلد بعد اغلاق قوات الجيش للتحرير  .
هذا وقد تواجدت الاسلاك الشائكة بشارع محمد محمود وباب اللوق وطلعت  حرب بعد تفقد وزير الداخلية للميدان منذ قليل . 

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*خسائر فادحة للعقارات المجاورة لمبنى مديرية أمن  القاهرة*





​ 
​ ​ ​ تعرضت مجموعة من العقارات بجوار مديرية أمن القاهرة لخسائر فادحة وشروخ كبيرة تهدد بانهيارها،  وذلك نتيجة العمل الإرهابي الذي استهدف مديرية الأمن صباح اليوم، وأسفر عن إصابة ومقتل العشرات.​ وتعرض مبنى محكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية لخسائر  كبيرة وانهيار أبوابه وبعض جدرانه، علاوة على شروخ كبيرة بعقارات أرقام 356 و358 و360 وغيرها، بما دفع سكانها  لمغادرتها خوفًا من انهيارها.
​ وتعرضت محال مول وكالة الأزهر لخسائر كبيرة نتيجة التفجيرات حيث سقطت جدران  المحال وأبوابها علاوة على تلف بعض أجهزتها وسلعها المعروضة.​ 



​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*نتائج معاينة الطب الشرعى لموقع انفجار "مديرية القاهرة"
 حفرة فى الأرض بعمق 3 أمتار
 "الانتحارى" 
المشتبه به حليق الرأس مخفى المعالم وانفجار جدار معدته
 وحفظ جثته فى ثلاجة مشرحة زينهم*​​ *الجمعة، 24 يناير 2014*​*



*​*تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة​*كتبت نورهان حسن*انتهت معاينة فريق الطب الشرعى برئاسة محمد صلاح الطبيب الشرعى بمشرحة زينهم، لموقع انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة، الذى حدث فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، عن طريق سيارة مفخخة، وأسفر عن استشهاد 4 وإصابة 76 وتحطيم واجهة مبنى المديرية، بالإضافة إلى تحطم جزء كبير من الداخل.
وأكدت معاينة الطب الشرعى، اقتلاع الباب الأمامى للمديرية وحفرة فى الأرض بعمق 3 أمتار وقطر 3 أمتار، وكذلك تحطم واجهة متحف الفنى الإسلامى، الكائن بمحيطها والمقابل لها، كما تسبب أيضًا فى تحطيم عدد من واجهات المبانى المجاورة للمبنى.
كما أكدت المعاينة بإحضارها لجثة أحد الأشخاص المشتبه فى كونه الانتحارى الذى قام بتفجير السيارة المفخخة إلى مشرحة زينهم، والذى تبين أنه رجل حليق الرأس وتختفى معالم وجهه ومبتور الأصابع وانفجار فى جدار معدته وبجواره قطعه من الملابس، على بعد السيارة المفخخة بـ40 مترًا.
وقام الأطباء الشرعيون بحفظ الجثة فى ثلاجات المشرحة، لحين إصدار تصريح من النيابة بأمر التشريح ومناظرتها للجثة.
وفى السياق ذاته، قال الدكتور هشام عبد الحميد، المتحدث باسم مصلحة الطب الشرعى، لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنه تم وضع خطة كاملة بأنحاء الجمهورية وعلى مستوى الصعيد ووجه بحرى، وذلك لمواجهة أى عجز، ورفع درجة الاستعدادات القصوى.
*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

تعليق خالد علي علي انفجار مديرية امن  القاهرة






خالد  علي عن تفجيرات اليوم: ليست بطولة وتعبر عن ضعف وخسَّة
اعتبر خالد علي، المرشح  الرئاسي السابق ، أن «التفجيرات ليست تعبيرًا عن قوة أو بطولة لكنها تعبر عن ضعف  وغدر وخسة»، في سياق تعليقه على الانفجارات التي شهدتها القاهرة والجيزة، صباح  الجمعة. وقال خالد علي في حسابه على «تويتر»: «التفجيرات ليست تعبيرًا عن قوة أو  بطولة لكنها تعبير عن ضعف وغدر وخسة، فسلاما على مصر وأهلها من كل القتلة  والإرهابيين، ورحم الله شهداءنا». كانت سيارة مُفخخة حاولت اقتحام مبنى مديرية أمن  القاهرة، في السادسة والنصف من صباح الجمعة؛ ما أسفر عن وقوع انفجار هائل بمحيط  المديرية، أدى إلى مقتل 4 أشخاص وإصابة 76 آخرين. كما انفجرت عبوة ناسفة قرب محطة  مترو البحوث، بعد انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة، أسفرت عن مقتل مجند وإصابة 9 آخرين،  وشهد قسم الطالبية التفجير الثالث بعبوة ناسفة أيضا دون أن يسفر عن سقوط  ضحايا

المصري اليوم 
​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

مصدر أمني يكشف مرتكبي تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة​ ​ 



​ ​ *بالأسماء.. مصدر أمني يكشف مرتكبي تفجير مديرية  أمن القاهرة










قال  مصدر أمني: إن أجهزة الأمن تمكنت من الوصول إلى مرتكبي تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة،  والذي أسفر عن استشهاد 4 من قوات الأمن وإصابة 76 آخرين.
وكشف المصدر في تصريحات  خاصة ببرنامج "الحياة الآن" على فضائية "الحياة"، أن المتهمين هم: "محمد بكري هارون  وأحمد السجيني وحسن عبد العال محمد".

الدستور*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

مفاجأة.. النيابة: الجثة المتفحمة في انفجار مديرية  الأمن لا علاقة لها بالحادث

​ 



كشف المستشار إسماعيل حفيظ مدير نيابة حوادث جنوب القاهرة أن التحقيقات  الأولية ونتائج الأدلة الجنائية ظهرت أن جثة الشخص المتفحمة والتي تم العثور عليها  بجوار السيارة المفخخة في حادث تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة ليس لها صلة بعملية  التفجير التي تمت وأنه تم تحديد شخصية صاحب الجثة وتبين أنه من محافظة بنى  سويف.
وأشارت التحقيقات الأولية إلى أن صاحب الجثة المتفحمة كان يمر بالمصادفة  في هذا التوقيت، كما كشفت التحقيقات والمعاينة الأولية لمكان الحادث أن عملية  التفجير تمت عن بعد باستخدام جهاز ريموت كنترول، وأن وراء الحادث أكثر من ثلاثة  أشخاص استقلوا سيارة لانسر كانت تسير خلف السيارة المفخخة وفور ترك السيارة أمام  مبنى مديرية الأمن استقلوا السيارة الأخرى وقاموا بعملية التفجير وفروا  هاربين.
​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*باريس (أ ش أ)​*​*أعربت فرنسا عن إدانتها للاعتداءات التفجيرية التى شهدتها القاهرة صباح اليوم الجمعة، وقال رومان نادال المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية – فى مؤتمر صحفى اليوم – إن بلاده تستنكر هذه الأعمال، وتعبر عن تعازيها لأسر الضحايا وعن تضامنها وتعاطفها مع المصابين، مؤكدا أن فرنسا تقف إلى جانب مصر فى مواجهة آفة الإرهاب.
وأضاف الدبلوماسى الفرنسى أنه فى الوقت الذى يحتفل فيه الشعب المصرى بذكرى ثورة يناير2011، فإن باريس تأمل أن يتمكن الشعب المصرى من الالتفاف حول قيم الوحدة والحرية والتقدم التى ألهمته قبل ثلاث سنوات، وشدد المتحدث الرسمى باسم الخارجية الفرنسية عن تأييد باريس مواصلة عملية الانتقال الجارية فى مصر. 
*​​​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*فرنسا تدين تفجيرات القاهرة.. وتؤكد وقوفها مع مصر  ضد الإرهاب*





​ ​ ​ أعربت فرنسا عن إدانتها للاعتداءات التفجيرية التي  شهدتها القاهرة صباح اليوم الجمعة.

وقال رومان نادال المتحدث الرسمي باسم  وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية – في مؤتمر صحفي  اليوم – إن بلاده تستنكر هذه الأعمال، وتعبر عن تعازيها لأسر الضحايا وعن تضامنها  وتعاطفها مع المصابين.. مؤكدا أن فرنسا تقف إلى جانب مصر في مواجهة آفة الإرهاب.

وأضاف الدبلوماسي الفرنسي أنه في الوقت  الذي يحتفل فيه الشعب المصري بذكرى ثورة  يناير2011، فإن باريس تأمل أن يتمكن الشعب المصري من الالتفاف حول قيم الوحدة  والحرية والتقدم التي ألهمته قبل ثلاث سنوات.

وشدد المتحدث الرسمي باسم  الخارجية الفرنسية عن تأييد باريس مواصلة عملية الانتقال الجارية في مصر.​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الداخلية تنفى التوصل لمفجِّر مديرية  الأمن*





 ​
 



​ ​ ​ ​ نفى اللواء هانى عبداللطيف  المتحدث الرسمى بوزارة الداخلية ما أذاعته قناة الحياة الفضائية بشأن التوصل لمرتكب  حادث تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة فى وقت مبكر من صباح اليوم الجمعة.​​ وأكد عبد اللطيف فى تصريحات  خاصة لـ"الوفد" أن التحريات توصلت حتى الآن إلى أن مرتكب الحادث انتحاريا وليس  بطريق التفجير عن بعد كما أذاعت "الحياة".
وكان تفجير هائل قد استهدف مديرية أمن  القاهرة اليوم؛ مما أسفر عن مصرع 4 أشخاص وإصابة 96 آخرين.​​ 

الوفد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

"الرئاسة" تدين التفجيرات الإرهابية وتتوعد بردود  أفعال قوية.. "عوض": مصرون على استكمال باقي خارطة الطريق.. "سكينة": "الإخوان"  تكتب شهادة وفاتها.. وأنباء عن اجتماع طارئ لـ"الدفاع الوطني" خلال ساعات  
​ 



​ ​ أدانت رئاسة الجمهورية التفجيرات التي شهدتها القاهرة  صباح اليوم الجمعة، وأسفرت عن وقوع عدد من الشهداء والمصابين، وأكدت أن هذه الحوادث  الإرهابية تستهدف كسر إرادة المصريين، إلا أنها لن تزيد المصريين إلا إصرارًا على  التوحد لمكافحة الإرهاب.


وأكدت رئاسة الجمهورية، في بيان لها اليوم  الجمعة، أن العبث بمقدرات الوطن خط أحمر، لن يتم تجاوزه أو حتى مجرد الاقتراب منه،  وأن الدولة المصرية التي سبق لها أن دحرت الإرهاب في تسعينيات القرن الماضي ستدحره  مجددًا وتجتثه من جذوره وستحارب القائمين عليه بلا هوادة ولن تأخذها بهم شفقة أو  رحمة، أولئك الذين تخلوا عن الوطن وابتعدوا عن صحيح الدين.


من جانبه قدم  المستشار علي عوض، المستشار الدستورى للرئيس المؤقت عدلى منصور، تعازيه لأسر ضحايا  الحادث الإرهابى مدينًا بشدة تلك التفجيرات التي أسقطت شهداءً ومصابين  آخرين.


وقال في تصريحات خاصة لـ"فيتــو": "أتمنى تلاحم الجميع وتوفيق  الله للانتصار على الإرهاب الأسود، واستكمال الجهود للنهوض وتحقيق باقى خطوات خارطة  الطريق"، مشيرًا إلى أنها محاولة من المحاولات اليائسة لتعطيل نجاح إقامة دولة  مدنية على أسس حضارية.


أما الكاتبة الصحفية سكينة فؤاد، مستشارة الرئيس  للمرأة، فأكدت أن الأحداث الإرهابية التي وقعت صباح اليوم، تعد انكشافًا كاملًا عن  الوجه الحقيقى للإرهاب الأسود التي تتبناه جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية لتكتب شهادة  وفاتها لدى المصريين.


وأضافت "فؤاد" في تصريحات خاصة لـ"فيتو"، أن  الجماعة الإرهابية تتخفى وراء مراوغات ما بين مصالحات واعتذارات عما بدر منها في  الفترة الماضية لكنها كاذبة، وكشفت عن هويتها الحقيقية من خلال الدم والقتل  والكراهية للشعب المصرى، لافتة إلى أن من الأولى لجماعة بيت المقدس والجماعة  الإرهابية أن يذهبوا لتحرير بيت المقدس من سلطة الاحتلال دون إراقة دماء المصريين  الشرفاء، لكنهم يريدون إسقاط الدولة المصرية وليس لديهم أي ذرة من الوطنية أو  الإيمان.


وأوضحت "فؤاد" أنه يجب اتخاذ الإجراءات الرادعة التي تحمى  المصريين وتغليظ العقوبات والإسراع في محاكمات من يمولون أو ينفذون تلك  العمليات.


وتابعت "فؤاد" أن الإرهاب في كل دول العالم، مثل الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية وإسرائيل وما يحدث في وطننا الأم مصر، لا يقلل من قدرة الدول  العازمة على المضى قدمًا في خارطة الطريق، مشيرة إلى أن الجناة لن يفلتوا من  العقاب.


وأشادت "فؤاد" بقوة وصلابة المصريين في الخروج بالاحتفال بثورة  25 يناير العظيمة وأصواتهم تنادى بالقصاص وتفويت الفرصة على المخربين ترويعهم  وأمنعهم من الخروج للاحتفال بالثورة.


من ناحية أخرى ترددت أنباء عن عقد  مجلس دفاع وطنى مصغر بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية بمصر الجديدة "الاتحادية" خلال الساعات  برئاسة الرئيس المؤقت عدلى منصور والدكتور حازم الببلاوى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء،  والفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى، النائب الأول لرئيس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع والإنتاج  الحربى، واللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية؛ لبحث العديد من الإجراءات لإفساد  مخططات جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية لشل حركة الدولة في احتفالات المصريين بثورة 25  يناير واستكمال باقى خطوات خارطة الطريق، وإمكانية أخذ إجراءات استثنائية للزود عن  الوطن والحفاظ على أرواح أبنائه ضد عنف الجماعة الإرهابية.


تجدر الإشارة  إلى أن سيارة مُفخخة استهدفت مبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة في السادسة والنصف صباح اليوم  الجمعة، وأعلنت وزارة الصحة أن الحادث أسفر عن استشهاد 4 أشخاص وإصابة 76 آخرين،  كما وقع انفجار بمحيط محطة مترو "البحوث"، جراء انفجار قنبلة بدائية أسفل شركة  سيارات كبرى في المنطقة أثناء وجود 3 سيارات أمن مركزي في محيط الشركة بالقرب من  منطقة كوبري الخشب، وأسفر عن استشهاد ضابط وإصابة 4 مجندين، كما وقع انفجار بجوار  قسم شرطة الطالبية في الهرم دون وقوع أى إصابات.




​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

عاجل القبض علي الخلية الإرهابية التي نفذت عملية  تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة​ 

​ عاجل وخاص..القبض علي الخلية الإرهابية التي نفذت  عملية تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة
أكد مصدر أمني مطلع أن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض  منذ قليل، علي الخلية الإرهابية التي نفذت عملية تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة صباح  اليوم، مما نتج عنها استشهاد 4 أفراد وإصابة أكثر من 70 مواطن، وتدمير وجهات المتحف  الاسلامي، ومديرية الأمن. من جانبها تنفرد الفجر بعد قليل، بمقطع فيديو للحظة القبض  علي منفذي العملية الإرهابية وتفاصيل القبض علي  المتورطين.
الفجر​


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2014)

*أكدت مصادر مطلعة، أن المساجين داخل سجن العرب رددوا هتافات ضد الرئيس السابق محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، معبرين عن غضبهم من تفجيرات مديرية أمن القاهرة ومترو البحوث وفى منطقة الطالبية، وذلك أثناء تريض مرسى الذى قابل الهتافات بابتسامة عريضة.*
*وأوضحت المصادر أن قوات الأمن رفعت أعلى درجات التأمين، وانتشرت كلاب الحراسة حول السجن وأسواره، وبدأت إجراءات أمنية مشددة تم خلالها تفتيش جميع الزنازين، وكذلك المنطقة المحيطة بالسجن بالإضافة إلى إغلاق جميع الطرق المؤدية من وإلى السجن.*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

​ *تأكيدًا لإنفراد الفجر..أمن القاهرة : القبض علي الخلية المنفذة  لتفجير المديرية وبها 16 إخواني*






​ 
أعلن مصدر أمن بمديرية أمن القاهرة منذ قليل، أن قوات الأمن ألقت  القبض علي الخلية الإرهابية التي نفذت تفجير مديرية الأمن صباح اليوم.

وأضاف نقلا عن قناة سي بي سي أكستر  أن الخلية الإرهابية ضمت 16  عنصر إخواني، ضم ضبطهم جميعًا وسيتم الإعلان عن تفاصيل العملية  قريبًا.

الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*تفاصيل 5 ساعات بعد انفجارات مديرية  أمن القاهرة والبحوث والطالبية.. الجرائم الثلاثة وقعت فى السادسة صباحا.. المعاينة  تمت وسط سخط شعبى وهتاف بإعدام "مرسى".. وشهود عيان: التفجير الثالث نفذه أطفال  شوارع

* ​ *



*​ ​ *تشابهت الأحداث فى مواقع الانفجار  الثلاثة التى حدثت صباح اليوم أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة، وبجوار محطة مترو البحوث  ومحيط قسم الطالبية. ونقل "اليوم السابع" مشاهد حية للأحداث منذ الساعة السادسة  صباحاً وحتى الثانية عشرة ظهرا، فى المناطق الثلاثة.





غلبت  حالة من الارتباك على المشهد أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة بعد خمس ساعات من الانفجار  الذى وقع صباح اليوم، أمام مبنى المديرية وأدى إلى تدمير الجزء الأمامى للمبنى  ووقوع أجزاء من المتحف الإسلامى المواجه له تماما.









ورغم  الآثار السلبية للانفجار توجه مؤيدو الفريق السيسى إلى الحدث مباشرة رافعين لافتات  بها صور الفريق يطالبونه بالترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، وحماية البلد من الإرهاب،  وإعدام الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسى وجماعته.

بدأت الأحداث أمام مديرية أمن  القاهرة منذ السادسة صباحا وفقا لشهود العيان بالمنطقة، ففى تمام الساعة السادسة  صباحا، تحرك كمين الشرطة المسئول عن التأمين أمام المديرية، وبمجرد تحركه جاءت عربة  نصف نقل وقفت أمام المديرية ووقع التفجير.














وفى  السادسة والنصف استيقظ سكان المنطقة على صوت الانفجار هلعا، وتحركوا لمكان الحادث،  ليجدوا الواجهة الأمامية للمتحف الإسلامى مهدمة تماما مع انهيار أجزاء كبيرة من  مبنى المديرية إضافة إلى بؤرة عمقها 6 أمتار.

بدأت سيارات الإسعاف فى القدوم  للمنطقة حوالى الساعة 45: 6 دقيقة لنقل الضحايا.










وفى  حوالى الثامنة صباحا بدأ مؤيدو الفريق السيسى التوافد على المنطقة، معلنين دعمهم  له، ومطالبينه بالترشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.

وفى التاسعة والنصف وصل  ضباط المباحث والنيابة لموقع الحادث، للتحقيق فى الحادث والتعرف على التلفيات التى  وقعت بالمنطقة.












وفى  العاشرة والنصف أتى مندوبين من وزارة الثقاقة والآثار والنائب العام لمعاينة المتحف  الإسلامى الذى تعرضت أجزاءً كبيرة منه للتدمير بعد الحادث مباشرة.

وعند  الحادية عشرة والنصف شكل حراس أمن المتحف وعدد من المواطنين دروعا بشرية لحماية  أثاره من السرقة، ووقف واحد منهم مناشدا المواطنين بالحفاظ على الآثار والتاريخ  الذى يحمله المتحف الإسلامى.












وفى  الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرا دعا إمام المسجد المجاور للحادث مباشرة الله أثناء صلاة  الجمعة، أن يحمى الأمة من الأضرار التى تقع عليها.

وفى الثانية عشرة والنصف  تواجدت حلقات من المواطنين بالمكان يتناقشون ويتحدثون مهاجمين جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين ومتحدثين عن ضرورة إعدام قياداتها.
عند الواحدة ظهرا قامت مجموعة من  السيدات والشباب بالغناء باستخدام الطبول وهتفوا باسم الشرطة "شرطة شرطة شرطة.. أوه  أوه" فى صورة مشابهة لأغانى الألتراس.












مشاهد  حية من تفجير منطقة البحوث بالدقى بمحافظة الجيزة

تفجير منطقة البحوث فى  الساعة الـ 8.55 وقع، وذلك بالقرب من شركة مرسيدس، عن طريق زرع قنبلة أسفل  شجرة.

وفى تمام الساعة التاسعة والنصف تجمع عدد من أهالى بولاق الدكرور  بمحيط منطقة البحوث، بالقرب من مكان الانفجار الذى شهدته المنطقة مرددين هتافات  مؤيدة للفريق السيسى ومطالبة بإعدام جماعة الإخوان.













وفى  تمام الساعة 9.40 صباحاً أغلقت قوات الأمن كافة الشوارع المؤدية لقسم الدقى مع  تواجد مكثف للقوات الخاصة والأمن المركزى بكثافة.

وبدأ خبراء المفرقعات  يتفقدون منطقة الانفجار، وذلك خشية وجود أجسام غريبة أوعبوات ناسفة، والنتيجة عدم  وجود شىء جديد فى الساعة 9.45.. وفى الساعة العاشرة صباحا أعلن وفاة مجند وإصابة  تسعة آخرين.

وفى الساعة 10.10 واصل خبراء المفرقعات، عمليات تمشيط بواسطة  أجهزة كشفية، وكلاب مفرقعات، للكشف عن وجود مواد متفجرة أخرى.












وفى  تمام العاشرة والنصف أتى اللواءان كمال الدالى مدير أمن الجيزة، ومحمود فاروق مدير  مباحث الجيزة، لتفقد مقر الانفجار لمتابعة الحالة الأمنية وتفقد  التلفيات.

وفى الثانية عشرة والنصف أعلن اكتشاف قنبلة يدوية وإبطال مفعولها  بمحطة مترو البحوث.
وقال شهود عيان لـ"اليوم السابع"، حيث قال عويس محمد "شاهد  عيان" حارس العقار رقم 6 بشارع التحرير، إنه كان يجلس أمام العقار، وفوجئ فى الساعة  الثامنة وخمس وخمسين دقيقة، بوقوع انفجار، توقع فيه سقوط العمارة، ولكنه رأى جنود  الشرطة سقطوا على الأرض، وقامت سيارات الميكروباص بحملهم قبل أن تأتى سيارات  الإسعاف، والتى وصلت بصحبة قوات الدفاع المدنى، وخبراء المفرقعات، مشيرا إلى أنه لم  يستطع مساعدة المصابين لأنه لا يمكن له مغادرة مقر عمله.
بجواره، وليد مصطفى  حارس العقار رقم 4 بشارع التحرير والمواجه لمكان الانفجار، يقول إنه شاهد انفجارا  وقع بالقرب من محطة المترو، ومع تواجد سيارات الشرطة والأمن المركزى، سقط ما يقرب 4  جنود نتيجة قوة الانفجار الناتج عن قنبلة تم زرعها فى شجرة بالقرب من شركة  مرسيدس.





وأضاف  محمد "أحد السائقين بموقف البحوث"، أن أحد الجنود كان يقدم الشاى للضابط، ومن قوة  الانفجار وقع على الأرض وأصيب هو و5 آخرين.
ويشير إسلام أحد المجندين إلى أنه  كان فى راحة وقت حدوث الانفجار، الأمر الذى أوقعه من أعلى السرير وتيقن أن قنبلة قد  انفجرت قبل أن يرى الحادث بعينيه.

بدأ مخطط تفجير منطقة الطالبية بوضع  العبوة الناسفة بدائية الصنع بجوار أحد أعمدة النور فى تمام الـ"05:00" صباحا حيث  لم تكن هناك تعزيزات أمنية كافية فى هذا التوقيت.

ووقع تفجير من أمام مدرسة  "الشهيد هشام شتا الإعدادية بنات" وبجوار قسم شرطة الطالبية فى تمام الـ"09:00"  صباحا ولم يسفر الانفجار عن إصابات لهدوء الحالة المرورية.

انفجرت العبوة  الناسفة فى ظل وجود مدرعة واحدة من أمام القسم فيما لم تكن هناك حركة مرورية سوى  سيارة واحدة فقط "فولكس" زرقاء كانت بالقرب من القسم وعلى بعد أمتار قليلة من  التفجير، وتم إرجاعها للخلف.
فى الـ"09:05" بدأت التعزيزات الأمنية بالقدوم  لمعاينة الموقف وأسفر الانفجار عن فجوة أرضية طفيفة وسعها "100" سم وعمقها "40" سم،  إضافة لتهتك لافتة ضوئية كانت بالقرب من موقع العبوة.

وفى الساعة الـ"09:30"  صباحاً نزل فريق البحث الجنائى للمنطقة ومعهم مدير الأمن المركزى بالجيزة لمعاينة  الموقف، وأكدوا أن حجم الانفجار جاء لدفن العبوة بجوار أحد الأعمدة الكهربائية  مقلوبة، الأمر الذى جعل التفجير طفيفا.

الساعة "10:00" التف المواطنين حول  رجال الأمن المركزى والبحث الجنائى، وأضاف أحد شهود العيان أن الأمر تم عن طريق  مجموعة من أطفال الشوارع القائمين على جمع القمامة من الصناديق حيث لم يقترب من تلك  المنطقة سوى هؤلاء وكان أحدهم يجمع البلاستك والآخر يترقب لكن ما خطر بباله أنهم  يسرقون الحديد وليسوا إرهابيين. *​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*الأمم المتحدة تؤكد إلتزامها بدعم مصر*

*



*




 
كرر المتحدث الرسمى باسم الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة  بان كى مون، فى بيان له، إلتزام الأمم المتحدة بدعم مصر فى بناء مستقبل أفضل لجميع  المصريين لينعموا بالكرامة والحرية والحكم المسئول والتنمية.​ وأشار إلى أن الأمين العام يشجع المصريين لتجديد  إلتزامهم  بالحوار السلمى واللاعنف، بمناسبة احتفال مصر بالذكرى السنوية الثالثة  لثورة يناير 2011.
وأضاف  الأمين العام "إن واحدًا من التحديات الرئيسية للمضى  قدما هو التعددية لضمان أن يتم سماع جميع الأصوات، وتمثل لها مصلحة فى النظام، بغض  النظر عن الانتماء السياسى أو الدينى والاعتراف باعتماد دستور جديد، يؤكد الأمين  العام على الحاجة ألماسة لضمان الحيز السياسى الذى يمكن بناء ديمقراطية مستقرة  وشاملة.
وطالب الأمين العام المصريين بإعادة اكتشاف أرضية مشتركة، وأن تجرى  الانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية بمصداقية وفى جو حر ومفتوح خطوات حاسمة إلى الأمام  فى المرحلة الانتقالية.
واللجنة الوطنية المستقلة لتقصى الحقائق وجمع المعلومات  والأدلة المحيطة ثورة 30 يونيو وبعد الأحداث، وتوثيقها" يمكن أن يكون فرصة لمكافحة  الإفلات من العقاب وضمان التحقيق ومحاكمة المسئولين عن الانتهاكات الجسيمة للقانون  الدولى الفعال.
وأضاف "أن الثورات والتحولات السياسية هى الظواهر المعقدة التى  يمكن أن تستغرق سنوات للعب بها. ومصر السلمية والديمقراطية هو ما يستحق شعب مصر وهو  حاسم بالنسبة لشمال أفريقيا أكملها".​ 

الوفد​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

ننشر نتائج معاينة الطب الشرعى لموقع انفجار "مديرية  القاهرة".. حفرة فى الأرض بعمق 3 أمتار.. "الانتحارى" المشتبه به حليق الرأس مخفى  المعالم وانفجار جدار معدته.. وحفظ جثته فى ثلاجة مشرحة زينهم




​ ​ ​ انتهت معاينة فريق الطب الشرعى برئاسة محمد صلاح  الطبيب الشرعى بمشرحة زينهم، لموقع انفجار مديرية أمن القاهرة، الذى حدث فى الساعات  الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، عن طريق سيارة مفخخة، وأسفر عن استشهاد 4 وإصابة 76  وتحطيم واجهة مبنى المديرية، بالإضافة إلى تحطم جزء كبير من الداخل.

وأكدت  معاينة الطب الشرعى، اقتلاع الباب الأمامى للمديرية وحفرة فى الأرض بعمق 3 أمتار  وقطر 3 أمتار، وكذلك تحطم واجهة متحف الفنى الإسلامى، الكائن بمحيطها والمقابل لها،  كما تسبب أيضًا فى تحطيم عدد من واجهات المبانى المجاورة للمبنى.

كما أكدت  المعاينة بإحضارها لجثة أحد الأشخاص المشتبه فى كونه الانتحارى الذى قام بتفجير  السيارة المفخخة إلى مشرحة زينهم، والذى تبين أنه رجل حليق الرأس وتختفى معالم وجهه  ومبتور الأصابع وانفجار فى جدار معدته وبجواره قطعه من الملابس، على بعد السيارة  المفخخة بـ40 مترًا.


وقام الأطباء الشرعيون بحفظ الجثة فى ثلاجات  المشرحة، لحين إصدار تصريح من النيابة بأمر التشريح ومناظرتها للجثة.

وفى  السياق ذاته، قال الدكتور هشام عبد الحميد، المتحدث باسم مصلحة الطب الشرعى،  لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنه تم وضع خطة كاملة بأنحاء الجمهورية وعلى مستوى الصعيد ووجه  بحرى، وذلك لمواجهة أى عجز، ورفع درجة الاستعدادات القصوى.
​ ​ المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://youm7.com/​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*ننشر صورة "احمد السجينى" أحد  المتهمين فى تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة

الجمعة، 24 يناير  2014 - 16:55*
​ *



*​ ​ ​ 
*
تنشر "اليوم السابع" صورة أحمد السجيني  أحد المتهمين الذين القي رجال الأمن العام القبض عليهم، وذلك لإتهامهم بارتكاب  تفجير مديرية امن القاهرة.

اليوم السابع *​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*"الببلاوى" يلتقى وزير الداخلية لبحث مستجدات تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة*






 عقب عودته من المشاركة فى اجتماعات المنتدى  الاقتصادى العالمى فى دافوس بسويسرا، توجه الدكتور حازم الببلاوى رئيس مجلس الوزراء  على الفور إلى مقر رئاسة الوزراء لمتابعة التطورات بحادث التفجير الإرهابى الذى وقع  أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة، و الوقوف على آخر التفاصيل.

وحضر إلى مقر رئاسة  الوزراء اللواء/ محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية حيث التقى برئيس الوزراء لإطلاعه على  مستجدات الموقف، وآخر المعلومات المتاحة حول الموضوع.. كما أطلعه على التطورات  الأمنية والإجراءات التى اتخذتها وزارة الداخلية لتأمين المنشآت الهامة والحيوية،  وزيادة التواجد الأمنى ورفع درجة التأهب لمواجهة كافة التهديدات والأخطار  المحتملة.

 المصدر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://youm7.com/


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*     رصدت عدسة «فيتو» أحداث التفجير الذي تعرضت له مديرية أمن القاهرة لحظة بلحظة، وآثار الدمار الذي خلفه وراءه، وضحايا الحادث الإرهابي من شهداء ومصابي الشرطة، بالإضافة إلى امتداد آثار الدمار إلى مبنى متحف الفن الإسلامي المقابل لمديرية الأمن.
*

*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* 
*



* ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*السعودية تستنكر وتدين بشدة التفجيرات الإرهابية التى شهدتها  مصر*



 ​ *السعودية تستنكر وتدين بشدة التفجيرات الإرهابية التى شهدتها مصر*



 استنكرت المملكة العربية السعودية وأدانت بشدة  التفجيرات التى شهدتها مصر وأودت بحياة أبرياء وإصابة الآخرين.

وجددت  المملكة العربية السعودية التأكيد على وقوفها إلى جانب مصر الشقيقة، معربة عن ثقتها  التامة بقدرة الحكومة المصرية وشعبها الأبى على ضرب الإرهاب بيد من حديد، ووضع حد  لهذه الأعمال الإجرامية العبثية التى لا تمت إلى الإسلام بصلة.

وقال مصدر  مسئول إن المملكة العربية السعودية تستنكر وتدين بشدة التفجيرات الإرهابية الجبانة  التى شهدتها جمهورية مصر العربية، وأودت بحياة العديد من الأرواح البريئة دون  ذنب.

وحذر المصدر من أن هذه التفجيرات تستهدف أمن مصر واستقراراها، بل وتسعى  فى محاولة يائسة إلى تفتيت وحدتها الوطنية من قبل جماعة مجرمة لا هم لها سوى اختطاف  إرادتها الشعبية، والعبث بمقدراتها.

وأعرب المصدر عن خالص التعازى للحكومة  المصرية، ولأسر الضحايا، متضرعا إلى المولى عز وجل أن يمن على المصابين بالشفاء  العاجل.​ ​ المصدر : *



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

ضبط منفذي عملية تفجير «مدرية أمن القاهرة»
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ذكرت قناة "النهار" أنه تم  ضبط الخلية الارهابية المنفذة لتنفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة، حيث ضمت تلك الخلية 15  عنصراً إرهابياً.​​ وكان انفجارًا هائلاً وقع  في مديرية أمن القاهرة في السادسة والنصف صباح الجمعة، وتوجهت سيارات الحماية  المدنية إلى منطقة عابدين ومحيط مديرية أمن القاهرة، صباح الجمعة، للسيطرة على  الموقف.​​ وقال شاهد عيان إنه سمع  دوي انفجار كبير في ساعة مبكرة من صباح الجمعة في القاهرة، وشوهد دخان كثيف فوق  سماء المدينة.​​ 



​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*النائب العام: إنفجار "أمن القاهرة" أحدث حفرة27  مترا وأتلف 3 برديات أثرية و7مخطوطات بالمتحف الإسلامي*





​​ ​ أجرى النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات معانية لإنفجار مديرية أمن  القاهرة الذي وقع  صباح اليوم، وقد أعلن النائب العام أن معاينته بصحبه فريق النيابة العامة  أثبتت أن الموجة الإنفجارية أحدثت حفرة بأرض شارع بورسعيد مساحتها سبعة وعشرين مترا  ويزيد عمقها عن مترين.​ ​ وأوضحت المعاينة أيضا أن التفجيرات تسببت في إتلاف  واجهة مبنى مديرية الأمن ومحتويات جميع المكاتب الداخلية بطوابقها الثمانية المطلقة  على شارع بورسعيد وإمتدت حتى منازل ومحلات المواطنين بالمنطقة المحيطة بمبنى المديرية، كما تسبب  الإنفجار في تدمير واجهات متحف الفن الإسلامي المواجهة للمديرية وتجهيزاته الداخلية  وصناديق العرض الزجاجية وإتلاف ثلاث برديات أثرية وسبعة مخطوطات نادرة ليس لها مثيل  ولا تقدر بمال.​ 
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر ​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*أنفراد| ننشر صور سته من المتهمين بتنفيذ تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة *



 ​ *تنفرد الأهرام الكندى بنشر صور سته من المتهمين بتنفيذ تفجير مديرية أمن  القاهرة .*










 هارب



 هارب



 هارب



 تم ألقاء القبض عليه



هارب​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*النيابة:تدمير مكاتب مديرية أمن القاهرة بـ8 طوابق وإتلاف 10  مخطوطات*

​ 



​ ​ أعلن النائب العام المستشار هشام بركات، نتائج  المعاينة التى أجراها بمحيط موقع الحادث الإرهابى الذى استهدف مبنى مديرية أمن  القاهرة، بواسطة سيارة نصف نقل محملة بعبوات ناسفة، وتسبب فى مقتل 4 مجندين وإصابة  العشرات من رجال الشرطة والمواطنين وتدمير وجهتها بالكامل.

وقالت النيابة  العامة فى بيان رسمى لها حول نتائج المعاينة التى تمت فى محيط موقع الحادث، أن  الانفجار أحدث حفرة بأرض شارع بورسعيد مساحتها 27 متراً ويزيد عمقها عن مترين،  وتسببت فى إتلاف واجهة مبنى مديرية الأمن ومحتويات جميع مكاتبها الداخلية بطوابقها  الثمانية المطلة على شارع بورسعيد، وامتدت الموجة التفجيرية حتى منازل ومحلات  المواطنين بالمنطقة المجاورة.

كما أثبتت معاينة النيابة العامة أن الانفجار  تسبب فى تدمير واجهات متحف الفن الإسلامى المواجه لمديرية الأمن، وتجهيزاته  الداخلية، وصناديق العرض الزجاجية، وإتلاف و10 مخطوطات نادرة ليس لها مثيل ولا تقدر  بمال.

وأصدرت النيابة العامة قراراتها بتكليف الطب الشرعى بجمع أشلاء  الضحايا وفحص جثامين القتلى، للوقوف على مظاهر إصابتها وتحديد أسباب الوفاة، وتكليف  خبراء المفرقعات والأدلة الجنائية بفحص مكان الانفجار ورفع ما خلفه من آثار وسرعة  إجراء التحريات بشأن كيفية وقوع الحادث والتوصل لمرتكبيه والمحرضين  عليه.​ ​ المصدر : *



http://youm7.com/*​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

خاص وحصري.. "فيديو" تفجير مديرية "أمن القاهرة" من كاميرات  المراقبة بكل وضوح !!!

 



​ [YOUTUBE]VbtzPE5u-DQ[/YOUTUBE]​ [YOUTUBE]DPHlNo0Hrm8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

​ *خاص وحصري بـ"بالصور والفيديو".. بالتفاصيل الكاملة كيف تم تنفيذ  عملية مديرية أمن القاهرة*





​ 

أوضحت الفيديوهات التي حصلت عليها الفجر، من كاميرات المراقبة  المتواجدة أمام مديرية أمن القاهرة، والتي تظهر كيف تم تنفيذ التفجير، أن الشارع   لم يكن بها أية كمائن أمنية نهائيًا.



وكشفت الفيديوهات أن المنفذ، وصل إلي المديرية بسيارة بيضاء دوبل  كابينه، وخلفه مباشرة سيارة سوداء لانسر، وفور قدومه إلي المديرية ترك السيارة،   ونزل لكي يستقل السيارة السوداء القادمة خلفه، وفر الاثنين هاربين.



وعقب ترك السيارة  بـ3 دقائق انفجرت، وتسبب في تحطم  الزجاج  الخارجي للمديرية، ومبني المتحف الاسلامي بالكامل، مما ادي إلي استشهاد 4 مواطنين،  وإصابة اكثر من 70 شخص.



ويظهر مقطع الفيديو  الذي حصلت عليه الفجر  كيف وقفت السيارة، وكيف   هرب منفذو العملية الاثنان، في الوقت الذى غابت فيه قوات الأمن عن  المنطقة.



الجدير بالذكر أن الفجر قد انفردت صباح اليوم، بتفاصيل عملية تفجير  مديرية الأمن نقلا عن مصدر أمني والذى أكد ما جاء في الفيديوهات  المعروضة.



​ ​ ​ ​ 






































 
​ 



​ [YOUTUBE]VbtzPE5u-DQ[/YOUTUBE]​ [YOUTUBE]DPHlNo0Hrm8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*روسيا تدين بشدة الأعمال الإرهابية فى القاهرة*







 ​ ​ ​ أعربت وزارة الخارجية الروسية عن استنكارها وإدانتها الشديدة  للأعمال الإرهابية، التى وقعت فى القاهرة اليوم الجمعة.​ وقال بيان للخارجية الروسية اليوم الجمعة: "نحن نؤكد موقفنا  المبدئى ونستنكر بشدة أية أعمال إرهابية، بما فيها تلك التى تستهدف مؤسسات الدولة  بغض النظر عن دوافع المنظمين والمنفذين".​ ودعت الخارجية الروسية السياح الروس المتواجدين فى مصر إلى الحذر  وعدم مغادرة المناطق السياحية، مشيرة إلى عدم إصابة أى مواطن روسى فى الأعمال  الإرهابية فى القاهرة.​ ​ المصدر :


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

*مفاجأة. كاميرات المراقبة تظهر ترجل شخص من  السيارة الملغومة*​





كشفت  المعاينة التي أجراها المستشار هشام بركات، النائب العام بنفسه، لحادث التفجير  الإرهابي الذي استهدف مديرية أمن القاهرة في الساعات الأولى من الصباح الباكر،  النقاب عن أن الموجة الانفجارية التي تسببت فيها السيارة الملغومة المستخدمة في  الحادث، أحدثت فجوة أرضية عميقة ببؤرة الانفجار بشارع بورسعيد الذي تطل عليه  المديرية، مساحتها 27 مترا ويزيد عمقها عن المترين .
وقال المستشار أحمد الركيب  - المنسق الإعلامي بمكتب النائب العام – إن التفجير الإرهابي تسبب في إتلاف واجهة  مبنى مديرية الأمن، ومحتويات كافة المكاتب الداخلية بطوابقها الثمانية المطلة على  شارع بورسعيد، وأن نطاق الموجة الانفجارية امتد حتى منازل ومحلات المواطنين  بالمنطقة المحيطة بمبنى المديرية.
وأشارت النيابة العامة، إلى أن التفجير  الإرهابي تسبب أيضا في تدمير واجهات متحف الفن الإسلامي المواجه للمديرية،  وتجهيزاته الداخلية وصناديق العرض الزجاجية وإتلاف 3 برديات أثرية، و7 مخطوطات  نادرة ليس لها مثيل ولا تقدر بثمن .
وأضافت النيابة: أن النائب العام تفقد موقع  الحادث وما خلفه من آثار، وكلف فريقا من المحققين بإجراء التحقيقات الفورية وإجراء  المعاينة لجميع الأماكن التي طالها الانفجار وتأثرت به، ومناظرة جثث القتلى، وسرعة  سؤال كافة المصابين جراء التفجير والاستماع إلى شهادة المواطنين.
وذكرت النيابة،  أن التحقيقات الأولية كشفت عن أن سيارة نصف نقل بيضاء اللون كانت تحمل عبوات شديدة  الانفجار، وتوقفت أمام المدخل الرئيسي لمبنى مديرية أمن القاهرة، وشاهدها أحد أفراد  تأمين المديرية، وقبل أن يقدم على أي خطوة فوجئ بموجة انفجارية شديدة التدمير  .
وأشارت النيابة، إلى أنها توصلت إلى أن كاميرات المراقبة الخاصة بمتحف الفن  الإسلامي، قامت بتسجيل بعض المشاهد في توقيت سابق على لحظة وقوع الانفجار، وظهر  منها أن السيارة التي كانت تحمل المتفجرات توقفت أمام باب المديرية في الساعة  السادسة و29 دقيقة صباحا، ثم سارع قائدها بالنزول منها واستقل سيارة أخرى من طراز  (ميتسوبيشي لانسر) سوداء اللون - والتي كانت تسير بمحاذاة السيارة الملغومة – خلال  10 ثواني من توقف السيارة الأولى، وفرت السيارة هاربة، ثم أعقب ذلك انفجار السيارة  الأولى في الساعة السادسة و31 دقيقة صباحا.
وأكدت النيابة العامة، أنها كلفت  مصلحة الطب الشرعي بتجميع أشلاء الضحايا وفحص الجثامين للوقوف على مظاهر إصاباتها  وتحديد أسباب الوفاة.. وكذا تكليف خبراء المفرقعات والأدلة الجنائية بفحص مكان  الانفجار ورفع ما خلفه من آثار، وسرعة إجراء التحريات بشأن كيفية وقوع الحادث  والتوصل لمرتكبيه والمحرضين عليه.
كما أمرت النيابة العامة بتشكيل لجنة من خبراء  مركز بحوث الإسكان والبناء والآثار، لبيان حجم التلفيات التي أحدثها الانفجار بمبنى  مديرية الأمن والمتحف والمباني المجاورة.. فيما يتم حاليا استكمال سماع أقوال  المصابين والشهود من المواطنين ورجال الشرطة.
من ناحية أخرى، كلف النائب العام  المستشار هشام بركات فريقا من محققي النيابة العامة بإجراء تحقيقات فورية في حادثي  الانفجار اللذين وقعا صباح اليوم بمنطقة الدقي وقسم شرطة الطالبية.. حيث كانت  النيابة قد تلقت إخطارا بأن 3 أشخاص ألقوا عبوة تحمل متفجرات باتجاه سيارات قوات  الأمن المركزي أثناء تمركزها بجوار محطة مترو البحوث بنهاية شارع التحرير بمنطقة  الدقي، وهو الحادث الذي أسفر عن مقتل مجند وإصابة ضابط و11 مجندا آخرين..
وكذا  التحقيق في حادث إلقاء قنبلة بدائية الصنع على قسم شرطة الطالبية، والتي أسفر  انفجارها عن إحداث بعض التلفيات بمبنى قسم الشرطة.
الدستور​


----------



## mary naeem (24 يناير 2014)

"الطرق الصوفية" لمنفذي العمليات الإرهابية: اتقوا  الله يا دعاة الهدم وسفك الدماء​ 

​ الطرق الصوفية لمنفذياستنكرت المشيخة العامة للطرق  الصوفية الحادث الإرهابي الذي شهدته مديرية أمن القاهرة وراح ضحيته عدد من الشهداء،  وحادث التفجير بجوار محطة مترو البحوث بمنطقة الدقي والعثور على قنبلة بدائية  الصنع.

وأكد الدكتور عبد الهادى القصبي رئيس المجلس الأعلى للطرق الصوفية  وشيخ مشايخها، في بيان له اليوم، أن الأيام القادمة سوف تفضح المنظمات التخريبية  والدول التي تدعهما.

وأشار القصبي إلى أن تلك الانفجارات تدعم لحمة الشعب  المصري مسلمين وأقباط وجيش وشرطة وقضاء للتأكيد على التمسك بالعرض والأرض الوطن  مصر.

وأضاف القصبي أن تلك الانفجارات سوف تفجر وطنية المصريين وتكسبهم عزيمة  وتصميم للتصدي لدعاة الهدم وسفك الدماء من أجل البناء والتعمير لأن شعب مصر يعلم  قيمة مصر وسيحافظ عليها.

ودعا رئيس المجلس الأعلى للطرق الصوفية المنظمات  التخريبية أن تتقي الله فلا يوجد دين يدعو للقتل والتخريب وجزاء من يشارك في تلك  العمليات الإرهابية ومصيره جهنم وبئس المصير.​ 

​ صدى البلد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*"التضامن": صرف 5 آلاف جنيه لأسر شهداء الإرهاب و2000 للمصاب*

*  الجمعة، 24 يناير  2014 - 18:33*
*






                             مديرية أمن القاهرة* 
*كتب مدحت وهبة*

*قررت وزارة التضامن الاجتماعى تقديم مساعدات عاجلة لأسر شهداء  الأحداث الإرهابية، التى وقعت اليوم الجمعة، فى بعض مناطق الجمهورية، وذلك  بقيمة  5 آلاف جنيه، بالإضافة إلى 2000 جنيه للمصاب.
* *
وعلى جانب آخر، شكلت التضامن غرفة عمليات على مدار الساعة لمتابعة  الاحتفالات بذكرى ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة، التى ساهمت فى كشف هذه الجماعة  الإرهابية ونواياها للمصريين. 
* *للمزيد من الأخبار العاجلة..http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1470979&SecID=65&IssueID=0#.UuJjHdL8LDc*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*المجند عاطف: أخبرت ضابط "النبطشية" بوجود سيارة مجهولة في الخارج وعندما توجه لغرفة المراقبة حدث الانفجار*
*علاء عبد الحسيب *


*24-1-2014 | 18:33 *
*



*
*



*

*2800*

*



*






*



*
*المجند عاطف*​ *قال  عاطف محمد عبدالوهاب البالغ من العمر 35 عاما، وأحد المجندين الذين أصيبوا  في انفجار مبني مديرية أمن القاهرة اليوم، إنه في أثناء حضوره إلي مبني  المديرية صباح اليوم قادمًا من بلدة الفيوم بعد انتهاء إجازته، فوجئ بوجود  سيارة نقل بيضاء اللون تقف أمام مبني المديرية. 
* *
علي الفور توجه إلي ضابط "النبطشية"، وأخبره بوجود سيارة بيضاء اللون  بعدد 2 كبينة تقف خارج مبني المديرية، فتوجه الضابط بسرعة إلى غرفة  الكاميرات للتحقق من هوية السيارة، وقام بإبلاغ رجال أمن الاستقبال بسرعة  التحري علي حقيقة السيارة، ولدى وصوله إلي داخل غرفة الكاميرات وقع  الانفجار، وأصيب العشرات من المجندين والضباط.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*زوجة الشاطر تتحدى المصريين.. سجدت لله شكرًا عند تفجير مديرية الأمن..  وتؤكد: لدينا ٢٠ ألف مجاهد على الحدود ونغرق مصر في بركة دماء.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*فتح الطريق بشارع الهرم بعد الانتهاء من تمشيط مكان تفجير "رادوبيس"*

*  الجمعة، 24 يناير  2014 - 18:46*
*





                             صورة أرشيفية* 
*كتب على حسان وريهام المصرى*

*فتحت قوات الأمن شارع الهرم من الجانبين أمام السيارات، بعد أن  انتهت الإدارة العامة للمفرقعات من تمشيط المنطقة عقب الانفجار الذى حدث  أمام سينما "رادويس" الذى راح ضحيته شخص وأصيب آخرون.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2014)

*توقعت مصادر أمنية مطلعة فرض حظر التجوال اليوم على خلفية التفجيرات التي شهدتها مناطق متفرقة اليوم من القاهرة والجيزة، أبرزها تفجير مديرية أمن القاهرة.

وأوضحت المصادر أنه مع تزايد حالات الكر والفر بين عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، وبين قوات الأمن فيما يشبه حرب الشوارع، في عدة مناطق بالقاهرة والجيزة، ومحافظات مختلفة أبرزها الإسكندرية ودمياط والبحيرة والشرقية، اقترحت جهات سيادية فرض حظر التجوال، بهدف تحجيم حركة العناصر الإرهابية، ولتسهيل المواجهة الأمنية مع الإرهابيين.

على  الجانب الآخر؛ ذكرت مصادر مطلعة في جهة سيادية أنها تدرس بالفعل فرض حظر  التجوال، غير أنها تدرس حاليا تداعيات القرار وجدواه وتأثيره على احتفالات  المصريين بالعيد الثالث لثورة 25 يناير المقررة غدا، كما تدرس إمكانية التعجيل بإقرار قانون الإرهاب.*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 يناير 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VbtzPE5u-DQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2014)

*وزير الآثار:الخسائر المبدئية للمتحف الإسلامي حوالي 107 مليون جنيه*


*



* *مكان الأنفجار* 
*(القاهرة - MBC.net) أكد وزير الآثار محمد إبراهيم أن الخسائر المبدئية للمتحف الإسلامي و دار الكتب و الوثائق جراء الانفجار الذي وقع صباح اليوم بلغ حوالي 107 مليون جنيه وأضاف أن الانفجار الشديد أطاح بالبوابة الرئيسية للمتحف.*
*  وقال وزير الآثار محمد إبراهيم أن الانفجار أطاح بفتارين العرض مسفرة عن سقوط كل الأسقف المعلقة في المتحف وكذلك أعمدة الإنارة داخل المتحف وخارجه.*
*  وأشار وزير الآثار محمد إبراهيم أنه جاري حصر الخسائر التي تعرض المتحف الإسلامي مضيفا أنهم يعملون على إخلاء الدار و المتحف من الوثائق و التحف حتى يتم بدء عملية الترميم.*
*  وقال وزير الآثار محمد إبراهيم أن المرممين الشباب يعملون بكل بجد من أجل إعادة الأمور في المتحف إلى نصابها الصحيح وترميم الآثار.*​


----------

